# Cotic Rocket Fully mit Hauptrahmen aus Stahl



## Baelko (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, Cotic bringt in 2012 ein neues Fully auf den Markt. Das Modell Rocket stellt Cy von Cotic hier im Video vor.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_mmqajR0Ko&feature=youtu.be

Hier die Spec's:
 150mm rear travel, using Cotic Droplink suspension (more detail on this in the
 next newsletter).
- Slack, low geometry: 66.5 degree head angle/13.3" BB height with 150mm Fox Float
installed
- Designed for use with 140, 150 and 160mm forks.
- Front triangle constructed from Reynolds 853, swingarm 7005-T6 aluminium, seatstay/shock
strut in cromoly, droplink is 1 piece CNC'd 7075-T6.
- 7.3lb frame weight including Fox RP23 shock.
- 44mm standard head tube, designed around zero stack top/external cup bottom for
taper steerer compatibility.
- 31.6mm seatpost size for dropper seatpost compatibility, and hose clips for remotes
under the top tube.
- ISCG05 mounts.
- Syntace X-12 142 x 12mm rear through axle.
- Loads of tyre clearance. Easily runs with Maxxis 2.5" DH tyres in the rear end.
- Regular 73mm threaded BB shell.
- 15mm pivot axles on both main pivot and Droplink pivots combine with massively
 stiff 35mm steel seat tube to lock the back end to the front triangle for maximum
handling precision.
- Shock options will include Fox Float RL, Fox RP23 Kashima, and custom tuned BOS
Vip'r.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Dezember 2011)

Geiääääl!

Edit: Wie wär's denn mal mit nem Cotic-Herstellerforum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (8. Dezember 2011)

Cotic Hersteller Forum...habe ich schon bei Thomas 2-3 mal angefragt....


----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2011)

Da könnte ich doch noch mal Lust auf Fully kriegen 

Wer erklärt mir Technik-Legastheniker denn mal, was den Bau von Hinterbauten komplett aus Stahl so schwierig macht?


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Dezember 2011)

Die Eckdaten klingen schon mal interessant. Das Gewicht bleibt auch erstaunlich im Rahmen. 3,3 Kilo inklusive Dämpfer wiegt in der Federwegsklasse auch mancher Alurahmen.

Der Lenkwinkel kommt mir allerdings arg flach vor. Fürs bergabballern sicher genial, aber sorgt das nicht für einen langen Radstand und ein eher träges Handling? Dank ZS44 in Kombi mit AngleSet ist man da aber vielleicht flexibel.

Jetzt bitte noch ein schön steiler Sitzwinkel zum Klettern, in Verbindung mit der genialen Cotic-Geo (niedrig, lang) und am besten im BFe-Babyblau, dann klettert das Rocket in der Favoritenliste nach oben. 

Was mir nicht gefällt: Wieder einmal kein Platz für einen Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Dezember 2011)

Geil. Hinterbau aus Stahl wär halt noch ne Sache.


----------



## radjey (8. Dezember 2011)

Krass dass die Rahmen schon im März verfügbar sein sollen. Da hat Cy wohl schon länger im Geheimen dran gewerkelt (auch wenn das Hemlock als Ausgangsbasis diente).
Auf jeden Fall sehr interessantes Rahmenkonzept 
Ich würde mich auch ganz uneigennützig als Beta-Tester anbieten, um das Rocket auf german Trailability zu testen


----------



## Baelko (8. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ...Wer erklärt mir Technik-Legastheniker denn mal, was den Bau von Hinterbauten komplett aus Stahl so schwierig macht?


.....du wirst es sehen, wenn Cy die ersten Detailbilder zeigt ...ist wirklich ein ziemlich fettes und steifes Teil. Auch die X-12 Achseinheit von Syntace gibt es halt nur in Alu. Ich bin froh das er die von Syntace genommen hat, ich glaub die RS und Shimano Steckachse hat er auch probiert.


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2011)

Außerdem würde ein Hinterbau aus Stahl wohl das Gewicht hochdrücken, denke ich?

Ich will einen Rahmen mit Bos Dürfte ein großartiges Enduro mit Reserve nach oben werden. 32cm Tretlagerhöhe...lecker, lecker, lecker.
Bin mal auf die Preise gespannt.


----------



## Elbambell (8. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich was übersehen oder gibt es noch keine genauen Geo-Daten? Kettenstrebenlänge, Sattelrohrlänge, etc... Sieht Coticuntypisch nach einer hohen Sitzposition aus


----------



## Baelko (8. Dezember 2011)

Nee, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Ich glaube das ist ein Prototype in Größe S. Daher sieht das komisch aus. Das Ding wird schon rocken....sagt ja auch der Name...oder so. Ich kenne BOS überhaupt nicht. Scheint aber zumindest preislich eine gute Alternative zu Fox zu sein, in Kombi mit einer Deville Gabel...tapered 160mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Dezember 2011)

gibt es da auch schon Bilder oder nur dieses unscharfe Bike im Video ?


----------



## böser_wolf (9. Dezember 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....du wirst es sehen, wenn Cy die ersten Detailbilder zeigt ...ist wirklich ein ziemlich fettes und steifes Teil. Auch die X-12 Achseinheit von Syntace gibt es halt nur in Alu. Ich bin froh das er die von Syntace genommen hat, ich glaub die RS und Shimano Steckachse hat er auch probiert.



ne die gibts auch aus stahl 
werden von 2souls cycles gemacht

stahlfully des wärs    
ich hab ja mein pulcro noch 
aber die geo ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß


----------



## exto (9. Dezember 2011)

Warum wundert's mich eigentlich kein bisschen, dass ausgerechnet DU hier auftauchst?


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Dezember 2011)

hmm versteh ich auch nicht


----------



## Baelko (10. Dezember 2011)

böser_wolf schrieb:


> ne die gibts auch aus stahl...
> werden von 2souls cycles gemacht


....nett, aber das sind ja "nur" Slider  Beim Rocket ist es eine komplette Kettenstrebeneinheit mit X-12 Achsaufnahme und der Aufnahme für das Hauptgelenk am Sitzrohr. Das wäre in Stahl doch etwas kompliziert umzusetzen.


----------



## böser_wolf (10. Dezember 2011)

ne da gibt sich stahl und alu nix
von der verarbeitung
ich fänd stahl und wechsel ausfaller am besten
nicht jeder[ich bin nabenschalter] will x12
aber mal abwarten wie der fertige rahmen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (16. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem Cy im Video schon etwas langatmig über das Rocket Projekt berichtet hat, schreibt er jetzt noch sehr ausführlich über die Federung des neuen Rocket. Der Test ist mehr was für eine ruhige, besinnliche Stunde. Wer's es eilig hat liest nur bis zum zweiten Strich 

Dear Carsten,
this turned into a complete epic of write up, as there's a lot of background I wanted to fill in to give you the whole story. However, I'm
well aware that this level of detail can put some people off so I'm going to do this a little back to front and put the summary first.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*droplink:*
After an awful lot of design concepts, layouts and iterations in my suspension software, the droplink layout began to form into something we could really work with. It achieved all of the goals we set:
1) The suspension performance is almost identical to the Hemlock, with just a little more chain growth and pedal feedback in the small chainring.
2) It's incredibly stiff. When combined with the steel seat tube it's easily a match for the stiffest bikes available now.
3) The frame rate curve is what I wanted. The small link gives a really nice controlled progression.
4) The tyre clearance is huge because there's no need for a brace on the seatstay between the tyre and the seat tube.
5) It has stable braking performance. The forward brake mount and integral seatstay pivot/brake bolt point the forces in a helpful direction.
6) The weight is low down compared to a rocker link design.
7) The seat tube is straight with full saddle drop potential.
8) It looks great. The seatstay lines work nicely with the top tube, and the little droplink itself tucked behind and under the seatstay means it is very neat.
So that's what we achieved, and this is what it looks like. How we got there is covered in the essay below. If you're easily bored, just want the bike to work, or haven't got a few mins to spare it's time to pull the rip cord.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*WARNING! *This section will involve words like anti-squat and chain growth. Still with me? Great! Time for some detail then. There's been quite a lot of talk about the new suspension system on the Rocket as we've given it a name; droplink.
So let's start with the sentance that would have the marketing men fainting in the aisles; there's nothing revolutionary about droplink. It's a manipulated macpherson strut design to give it the proper title, or linkage driven single pivot if you like. There are some very good reasons we've adopted it, and it's got some great performance characteristics and I'll explain those below, but I'm not claiming it's some ground breaking new design. We've given it a name this time because this suspension will become our new 'platform', and we have plans for several other models
based upon it. More of which much, much later. 

Let's talk about the Rocket and it's droplink suspension, eh? Why no chainstay pivot? This is clearly the first thing to get past: Why after running with a chainstay pivot on the Hemlock, did I move away from that for droplink? As I mentioned in the video, after trying out a bunch of different bikes I was more convinced than ever that the balance of anti-squat, chain growth and pedal feedback I designed into the Hemlock was what I liked and preferred. I did want to improve the feel of the bike with a different progression rate on the frame, but the building blocks were right. The key thing to understand about this is that the suspension performance of the Hemlock - in terms of anti-squat, chain growth and pedal kickback - isn't very classicly "4-bar" in terms of feel.

Most chainstay pivot bikes I've tried (Lapierre being the honourable exception due to the really low chainstay pivot) work a lot like a Specialized. Very little chain growth and very little anti-squat. This gives a very neutral suspension feel, but with no chain interaction it's hard to work with it using the pedal input and to my mind always feels mushy and needs a lot of managing by the shock. This is what people mean when they say "4-bar feel". 

The thing about 4-bar links is that you can do virtually anything you like with them in terms of feel, anti-squat and performance because the instant centre isn't fixed. I used this flexibility in approach to make
the Hemlock different. I designed it to be fairly neutral in the middle and big chainrings, but with some 'dig in' i.e. some pedal feedback, a reasonable amount of anti-squat and some chain growth, in the small chainring. This is because I use the little chainring a lot. So does Paul, and Ian does too (but he'll never admit to it because he's a guide). We're the main guys steering the direction of the bike development, and we like trying to ride up steep, technical climbs and seeing how far we can get. It's a hangover from a youth well mis-spent trials riding on street furniture. We're also twiddlers rather than gear mashers, and don't subscribe at all to the 'walking is quicker than the small chainring' school of thought. If we're out riding our bikes, that's what we'd rather be doing. Not pushing or walking. 

So, getting down off my soapbox now having presented my manifesto, this is what did and still does inform my choices when designing a suspension system. Moving into the new bike design, I was interested in whether it would be possible to achieve the suspension characteristics I preferred without using the chainstay pivot. There were other factors driving this too (see below), but the key thing was this desire to create some suspension interaction with the small chainring.

With a bit of research and design iteration I found that a single pivot could be placed in a sensible position on the seat tube and give me the anti-squat characteristics very similar to the Hemlock (tweaked slightly to give the equivalent anti-squat with a 24t small chainring rather than 22t as a nod to the new 2 and 3 x 10 drivetrains), with only a little more chain growth/pedal kickback.

*Frame Rate:*
Frame rate is the amount of leverage ratio change you get intrinsically from the mechanical suspension layout. Nothing to do with shocks or damping, just how the forces into the shock change as the suspension moves through it's travel. The Hemlock was designed in 2006. Back then ProPedal hadn't been invented and air shocks were still quite progressive (i.e. got harder the further into their stroke you go), so the bike was designed to have just a small amount of progression on the frame
rate so the shock progression wouldn't get amplified and cause any odd effects.

This was also informed by my training as a rail vehicle dynamicist. I'd been taught to go neutral on the mechanical set up and tune using the springs and dampers. The Hemlock frame progression was around 3% in 120mm mode and 8% in 150mm. The rate of progress in shock performance and technology in bicycles over the last 5 years is astonishing. What has happened now is that even air shocks are extremely linear in their spring rates, and even a little 'hammocky' in the mid-stoke, which makes the spring rate curve look like a smile i.e. it's a little softer in the middle of the range than the start and ends of the stroke. This change made the Hemlock incredibly effective at keeping its wheels on the ground, but I did feel that some of the fun from my hardtail was missing; that 'pop', the ability to get the bike off the ground and improvise a little. 

For the new suspension I wanted a much more progressive frame rate to make the frame push back against the shock a little, not absorb ride inputs quite so much. After much research and diliberation, I settled
on a progression rate of nearly 20% for the new bike.

*Stiffness:*
Another thing to consider when you have a bike with a chainstay pivot is how to make the back end stiff. It's not that easy when you have a degree of freedom across the chain drive, and by the end of it's life the Hemlock had gained a fair amount of weight around the chainstays to increase the stiffness of the back end. However, the progression of riding and tyre technology meant that even this improvement wasn't enough to make the Hemlock feel as together as I'd like when really pushing on.
Part of this was also to do with the long linkage (particularly in 150mm mode) coupled with the 8mm pivot axles. I found the back wheel has a tendency to 'stand up' on me when cornering hard or changing direction quickly. This was definitely something the new bike needed to address.
There's no doubt that a swingarm will be stiffer for a given weight than a chainstay pivot system. Once I'd found I could achieve the suspension performance I wanted from a single swingarm, the stiffness improvement was significant. Combined with the Syntace X-12 thru axle system, the very short link from the seatstay to the seat tube, and both seat tube pivots being 15mm, the droplink back end is incredibly well tied down.

*Braking:*
Let's lay the 'isolates braking' myth to bed. A 4-bar linkage in and of itself does not intrinsically neutralise braking force inputs simply by having a pivot on the chainstay. This myth has grown out of the Specialized marketing machine, because IN THE PARTICULAR CONFIGURATION SPECIALIZED USE the braking inputs are managed very effectively. This isn't true of all 4-bars. In fact, it emphatically wasn't true of the Hemlock. The early prototypes suffered horrendously from brake jack,
and the key to neutralising this was caliper position rather than anything to do with pivot positions. By moving the caliper as far forward and above the rotor as possible, the brake force on the Hemlock pointed at the instant centre so the braking stabilised. When the caliper was just on the back of the seatstay on the early prototypes the force interacted with the bike in a very odd way. And it's not just the Hemlock. The most significant brake interaction I've ever felt on a bike was on an Ellsworth Moment, which has a chainstay pivot. What I found from my work with the Hemlock and some other designs is that caliper position is key.
The droplink suspension has a very forward position for the caliper (in fact I integrated the seatstay pivot axle and the top brake mount into one bolt to maximise this) which gives very neutral and stable braking responses.

*The Early Designs:*
During the initial layouts I was working with a rocker link design combined with the swingarm/seatstay pivot locations I'd settled on. The key thing was an oversized 15mm rocket pivot to match the main pivot and a much shorter linkage for several reasons. Firstly, it would be lighter and easer to make stiffer than the long Hemlock design, and secondly it would look better! However, after several iterations there
were serious problems trying to get decent tyre clearance on the seatstay, my ideal brake mount position was troublesome for the rest of the layout and I was finding it virtually impossible to achieve the frame rate I wanted. So it was time to look at other options. The key specifications were:
1) Maintain the suspension performance parameters of the Hemlock in terms of anti-squat, chain growth and pedal feedback.
2) Stiffness - it had to anchor to the seat tube, have room for the 15mm pivot and be as short as possible.
3) Had to achieve the frame rate I wanted.
4) Big tyre clearance.
5) Stable braking performance.
6) Ideally keep the weight as low as possible.
7) Allow a straight, uninterrupted seat tube.
8) Clean lines. Slightly controversial this one, but Cotic's hardtails are known for their crisp, clean, uncluttered design and we felt the new bike should follow this as far as possible whilst still achieving the technical goals.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*droplink:*
And now we're back where we started. After an awful lot of design concepts, layouts and iterations in my suspension software, the droplink layout began to form into something resembling the design we finished with. It achieved all of the goals we set:
1) The suspension performance is almost identical to the Hemlock, with just a little
more chain growth and pedal feedback in the small chainring.
2) It's incredibly stiff. When combined with the steel seat tube it's easily a match
for the stiffest bikes available now.
3) The frame rate curve is what I wanted. The small link gives a really nice controlled progression.
4) The tyre clearance is huge because there's no need for a brace on the seatstay between the tyre and seat tube.
5) It has stable braking performance. The forward brake mount and integral seatstay pivot/brake bolt point the forces in a helpful direction.
6) The weight is low down compared to a rocker link design.
7) The seat tube is straight with full saddle drop potential.
8) Finally, it looked really really neat. The seatstay lines work nicely with the top tube, and the little kicker link tucked behind and under the seatstay meant it is very neat.
The added bonus from driving the shock directly from the seatstay is that the droplink itself is only needed to tie the suspension to the front triangle and tweak the frame rate, not to drive the shock. This makes the loads into the frame from the link very low. Much, much lower than the loads in a rocker link suspension like the Hemlock where the rocker drives the shock. This made the long term durability of the frame is easier to achieve.

*The ride:*
So what does this engineering mumbo jumbo all mean in practice? The result is in the riding, and the progressive frame rate achieved everything that I wanted. It gives a fantastically fun feel to the bike which completely belies it's 150mm of travel. It's interactive, predictable, has that 'pop' to get you up and over things rather than ploughing through and gives much more support in the mid-stroke so the bike feels poised and ready for action.

When climbing, particularly in the small chainring on steep climbs, the suspension has that familiar high traction feel, with the rider being able to feel each edge and bump subtly through the pedals and adjust power to suit. The added bonus over the old bike is that the progressive frame rate holds the rider up much more firmly when riding up steep climbs, the Rocket keeping it's shape much better in this situation where you'd sometimes find yourself sagging backwards on the Hemlock.

The stiffness of the back end has to be experienced. It gives so much confidence to the handling of the bike, with the rider really being able to hang low on the
pedals and push the bike through turns from the cranks. It also pops through flick-flick direction changes with great alacrity, whilst big stops prove to be no problem at all with the lack of brake induced movement from the back end of the bike. In other words, I love it and I think you will too.

*Nearly there:*
Finally for the conspiracy theorists out there who spotted on the video that my BOS shock was mounted with the main body at the seatstay, there's nothing special about this. It's simply that BOS didn't have the spacer kits to fit our bike when the shock become available so we knocked some up and they fit better with the shock in the bike that way around. Nothing more than that, and I'll probably put it the other way when I get some proper ones from BOS. 

If you've stuck with me this far, thanks! I hope it was worth it. I think the background on where we came from on this project was important to get across, because although the Rocket and droplink suspension share very little with their immediate forebears in terms of looks and mechanical layout, even material use, a lot of what we liked and what we learnt with the Hemlock went into this bike. I do feel it's still very much a development of the old design, albeit a revolutionary rather than evolutionary development.

Cheers,
Cy


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. Dezember 2011)

man sollte ihm vielleicht mal den Spruch "Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte" näher bringen


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Dezember 2011)

Schlechtes Wetter in UK und keine Zeit zum biken? 

Ich finds gut. Selten bekommt man als Außenstehender so viel Einblick in die Überlegungen, die bei der Entwicklung eines Bikes eingeflossen sind.

Das gezeigte Bild (in der Newsletter-Mail) ist allerdings weniger eindrucksvoll. Die Befestigung des Hinterbaus am Umlenkhebel ist doch hoffentlich nicht Cys Ernst. Das sieht aus, wie auf der heimischen Werkbank improvisiert.


----------



## Baelko (16. Dezember 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> man sollte ihm vielleicht mal den Spruch "Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte" näher bringen


.......in der Tat....und der ganze Schreibkrampf nur weil er die Designs der Prototypen nicht veröffentlichen will. Ich habe die Rockets schon gesehen und kann also nachvollziehen was er meint/schreibt. Hoffe das er die Bilder bald freigibt. 

Bei uns schneit es gerade


----------



## a.nienie (16. Dezember 2011)

nicht alles verstanden (vom technsichen her) aber ich denke ich habe das grundsätzliche verstanden. fand es interessant, wie die entwicklung nachzeichnet.


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Dezember 2011)

http://www.cotic.co.uk/geek/thumbs/droplink.jpg


----------



## Baelko (19. Dezember 2011)

Oder direkt so....wat war doch gleich ein Droplink


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2011)

Sind die Druckstreben am Droplink angenagelt?


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Dezember 2011)

das hab ich mich auch gefragt


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2011)

Das ist der Proto, denke ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (21. Dezember 2011)

hoffentlich...

gruss accu


----------



## a.nienie (21. Dezember 2011)

wenn eisen, dann auch mit dem schmiedehammer geformt


----------



## Baelko (5. Januar 2012)

Cy hat in England die Preise für das Rocket veröffentlicht. Die EUR Preise für die Rahmenkits mit den 4 verschiedene Dämpfer-Varianten sind in Klammern:
 - Fox Float RL (1649,-)
 - Marzocchi Roco Air LO (1699,-)
 - Fox RP23 Kashima (1799,-)
 - BOS Vip'r Custom Tune (1919,-)
Die Preise passen also voll und ganz zum Modellnamen. Wie auch immer......das gute Stück wird schon "rocken".


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Januar 2012)

Nicht Ã¼bertrieben teuer, aber etwa 300-400â¬ teurer als erwartet.


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2012)

Na ja, so in etwa hatte ich das schon erwartet. Liegt so etwa in der Range, die üblicherweise für Rahmen dieses Kalibers aufgerufen wird. So richtig als Sonderangebot kommt der Rest der Modellpalette ja auch nicht daher.

Nehmen wir außerdem mal an, dass Cy beim Ordern der Dämpfer vielleicht eine Spur mehr locker machen muss, als die üblichen Branchenriesen


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2012)

Dazu kommt, dass der Euro im Moment nicht ganz so gut steht. Die letzten Jahre waren wir etwas verwöhnt.


----------



## Baelko (14. Januar 2012)

Pasend zum Wochenende ein Essay von Cy warum er Stahl für den Rahmen verwendet hat. Recht interessant zu lesen.

Dear Carsten,
One of the most notable features of the Rocket is it's choice of material. Up to a point I've been expecting rolling of eyes and 'what of have those silly steel sniffers at Cotic gone and done now?' and 'why on earth would you use steel on an FS bike? It'll be flexy and heavy, surely?' type questions. I'll be honest with you, before I started this project I'd have been right there with you if someone else had built a steel FS bike. Although we love steel for our rigid frames, the Hemlock was aluminium because, well, that's what you make full suspension frames out of, right? I'd not challenged assumptions at all with that bike, I'd just done what everyone else did. And that was the plan when the Rocket project kicked off. I was focusing on geometry and suspension feel and all the other improvements that I've talked about in the other essays I've written recently. But a couple of things made me challenge those assumptions.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Firstly, I'd come back from the trade shows in late 2009 quite disillusioned with the road bike market of all things. At Eurobike there was all the usual carbon loveliness and aluminium swoopiness, even a bit of ti, but anything steel and skinny tyred seemed to be trying incredibly hard to look like it'd been built in a shed in Italy in 1953. It made me sad, because I do love steel as a material for rigid frames. Despite the fact that any frame made from steel would be heavier than the above materials I felt that no one building something modern and forward looking in steel on the road was doing the material and it's fans a disservice. You could build a road bike with lovely feel and durability at a great price and I thought there was a gap in the market, so I designed a road frame to fulfil this brief. Although we've not moved that project much further forward I'm really pleased to see that
 Condor have taken the batten and run with it with their Super Acciao. What this highlighted when we were talking about the road project was what we appreciated about steel; it's durability, it's strength, it's feel and the look. I guess you could say there was an element of dogma involved, but it wasn't that there were no advantages to using steel, it's just that weight wasn't one of them and we liked the other upsides.
Secondly, as i was kicking around the specification of the new bike with some of the guys I ride with and one of them asked why I didn't just start with a BFe front end and graft the suspension onto that. His point being that with it's 35mm seat tube and other large diameter tubes, it's incredibly tough and strong and not exactly a shrinking violet when it comes to stiffness. With my firmly held assumptions I dismissed this out of hand, but when I mentioned it to Paul (Cotic's organiser extraordinaire) he reminded me of our conversations about road bikes and asked why I hadn't looked at it harder, so now my bluff had been called!
It was time to do some numbers and justify myself properly. Remember, one of the key things I wanted to improve on from the Hemlock was the stiffness of the connection between the front and rear ends, so I started with the seat tube as it's where all the suspension pivots would be hanging from. This would be critical. I made a comparison between the 35mm aluminium seat tube we used on the Hemlock and the 35mm seat tube from the BFe. Let's do a science bit now so you know where I'm coming from with
this.....
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tubing stiffness comes from two elements; the material stiffness (the Young's Modulus, or E) and the mechanical stiffness (Second moment of area, or I). Combine the two (EI) and you get compare the overall stiffness of the part you're analysing when they aren't in the same material. Usually rigid steel frames exhibit less stiffness than aluminium ones because steel is so strong that you can use it in small diameter, very thin wall tubes so despite steel being 3 times stiffer than aluminium as a material (E is around 77 for aluminium, around 210 for steel), the mechanical stiffness
I is low because of the small diameter and thin wall. Because I is quartically related to diameter (d^4 is an element of the I calculation), increasing diameter from 35mm (usual steel down tube) to 50mm (usual aluminium down tube) makes the mechanical stiffness 4 times larger. And that's before you consider that aluminium needs thicker walls than the steel tube. So the lack of material stiffness in aluminium is overcome by using mechanical stiffness. The  reason you can't build aluminium tubes as small
and thin as steel ones is because aluminium is also very much weaker than steel (typically 300-400MPa Ultimate Tensile Stength vs 1300MPa for 853), so in simple terms the mechanical stiffness in aluminium tubes is a function of needing to use lots to stop is breaking.
So, that's the simple version of the basis of my comparisons across different materials. The key difference in this case is that the mechanical stiffness is similar. The seat tubes being compared are the same outside diameter - although the steel is much thinner wall - and aluminium can't play it's 'big' hand here as you can't go larger on the seat tube without running into all sorts of compatibility problems with front mechs, tyres, seatposts and seatclamps. So where the mechanical stiffness is similar, you mutliply it by the material stiffness (steel is 3 times stiffer than aluminium remember) and what do you know? The steel seat tube is massively stiffer than the aluminium one. Not a little bit, but massively stiffer. Sure it's a little heavier too, but my main concern for this part of the frame is tying the suspension pivots to the seat tube as hard as possibly to give a solid ride feel.
So, all of a sudden steel is in the game!
From here, the next stage is a full weight analysis of a steel version of the frame. The seat tube was a little heavier than the alumium one, so I needed to be sure that lot's of 'little bit' heavier's didn't add to a whole lot heavier on the whole frame. The comparison was with the final 2011 spec Hemlock. Again, steel has the power to surprise. When you're looking at making a hard riding bike that needs a lot of durability and strength steel comes into it's own as it's so strong and durable. Aluminium, conversely, needs to be used copiously in a frame of this typeto make up for inherent low strength. That great big 50mm down tube on the Hemlock
weighs about the same as the 38mm steel down tube on the Rocket, but the Rocket
down tube is stronger. Same with the top tube. In fact the only place on the frame
where it didn't make sense to use steel was the swingarm, as the large machined
pieces required for the bearing housings and dropout sections would not only have
been unnessarily heavy, the machining of steel is very expensive compared to aluminium
so it would have been much more to make. So the swingarm is aluminium in nice big
sections to tie the pivots and axle together properly. Play to the strengths of
the material in the location they need to be used.
What we ended up with is the Rocket frame, which is weight competitive with the
similar aluminium bikes out there, but has a level of durability and stiffness which
is really high. I also have to come clean at this point and also admit that I love
how it looks too. There, I said it.
The key thing here is that steel was right for this application, right for the Rocket,
where high loads are going into the frame from the long forks and the type of riding
a 150mm travel trail bike encourages. This meant that the high strength of steel
 made the weight of the frame competitive with other materials with a level of strength
and durabilty we were really happy with. In other applications - shorter travel
frames for instance, say 100mm both ends - where loads are lower and the riding
conditions aren't expected to be as arduous, these don't suit steel so well because
you can't go much lighter than the Rocket in steel whilst maintaining the durability.
You end up with a short travel frame which would be very heavy for it's class and
massively over strength. So whilst the Rocket is a great use of the material, we
 won't be dogmatically using steel for all the other suspension projects we're working
on. Just as with the Rocket, I'll sit down and do the numbers and make an informed
choice, only this time I won't need pushing into it by other people ;-)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I hope you've enjoyed these essays on the project. It's been great to go into so
 much detail and really explain the processes and where all the ideas came from.
 We'll have the first production frames shipped airfreight in mid-February for promotion
purposes for a product launch, and at that point we'll release photos because they
will be the exact frames you'll be able to buy in mid-March when the main bulk of
the production arrives.
Cheers,
Cy


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Januar 2012)

Daß man ein "konkurrenzfähiges" vollgefedertes Rad aus Stahl bauen kann, hat Florian Wiesmann schon vor über zehn Jahren bewiesen:
"Sensationell: Der Rahmen von Florian Wiesmann liefert den besten jemals von Bike gemessenen STW-Wert"; Test vom Koxinga IV in der Bike 8/00.
Allerdings war/ist der Preis auch "sensationell", mehr als doppelt so hoch wie beim Rocket, dafür "made in Germany".
Das "Essay" von Cy ist dennoch (für mich) recht interessant. Die meisten werden sich aber wohl nicht die Mühe machen, das alles zu lesen und zu verstehen. Jedenfalls zeigen seine Ausführungen, daß er sich sehr viele Gedanken gemacht hat und nicht einfach Stahl verwendet, weil es zu seiner Marke passt oder `ne Marktlücke darstellt, sondern daß es technisch wirklich Sinn macht.
Zwei Kleinigkeiten würd´ ich aber zumindest mit `nem Fragezeichen versehen:
Der Vergleich der Zugfestigkeiten von Alu und Stahl scheint mir nicht ganz fair, da die üblicherweise für Fahrradrahmen verwendeten Alu-Legierungen (70xx) wohl etwas höhere Festigkeitswerte haben (natürlich trotzdem deutlich unter den Werten von "High-End-Stählen" wie Reynolds 853, Columbus Nivachrom usw.).
Daß die Frästeile in Stahl (bei gleicher Dimensionierung) DEUTLICH teurer als in Alu wären, kann ich nicht so ganz glauben, zumal sich 25CrMo4 / 4130 relativ gut zerspannen läßt. Das Problem wären hier die dünneren Materialstärken, die man für leichte Frästeile aus Stahl benötigen würde, wodurch die Teile sich leicht beim Fertigen verziehen könnten. Im Endeffekt ist Alu bei Frästeilen hinsichtlich dem Verhältnis von Stabilität zu Steifigkeit zu Gewicht einfach das bessere Material.


----------



## a.nienie (16. Januar 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Die meisten werden sich aber wohl nicht die Mühe machen, das alles zu lesen und zu verstehen. Jedenfalls zeigen seine Ausführungen, daß er sich sehr viele Gedanken gemacht hat und nicht einfach Stahl verwendet, weil es zu seiner Marke passt oder `ne Marktlücke darstellt, sondern daß es technisch wirklich Sinn macht.



in der tat spannend zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (20. Januar 2012)

Die Modellzeichnung des Cotic Rocket:


----------



## radjey (20. Januar 2012)

Schick!
Stand eigtl. irgendwo die Einbaulänge/Maße des Dämpfers?


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Januar 2012)

soweit schick 
was mich stört ist die festlegung auf 12mm achsmass
somit ist der rahmen für mich gestorben


----------



## lugggas (20. Januar 2012)

@ Lord: Hattest du den Vipe'r schon mal auf, oder gibts da irgendwelche Schnittzeichnungen etc, oder woher die Lust auf den Dämpfer?


----------



## lugggas (20. Januar 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Daß man ein "konkurrenzfähiges" vollgefedertes Rad aus Stahl bauen kann, hat Florian Wiesmann schon vor über zehn Jahren bewiesen:
> "Sensationell: Der Rahmen von Florian Wiesmann liefert den besten jemals von Bike gemessenen STW-Wert"; Test vom Koxinga IV in der Bike 8/00.
> Allerdings war/ist der Preis auch "sensationell", mehr als doppelt so hoch wie beim Rocket, dafür "made in Germany".
> Das "Essay" von Cy ist dennoch (für mich) recht interessant. Die meisten werden sich aber wohl nicht die Mühe machen, das alles zu lesen und zu verstehen. Jedenfalls zeigen seine Ausführungen, daß er sich sehr viele Gedanken gemacht hat und nicht einfach Stahl verwendet, weil es zu seiner Marke passt oder `ne Marktlücke darstellt, sondern daß es technisch wirklich Sinn macht.
> ...



Ich habe den Text gerade gelesen und hatte genau die gleichen Gedanken wie du. 300-400 MPa ist halt doch eher Camping Geschirr 

Die wirklich hochfesten Alu-Legierungen haben halt eine recht bescheidene Bruchdehnung, vll war er deswegen im 300-400 MPa Bereich...


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte den Vipe`r noch nicht, aber da Bos bisher noch keinen Mist auf den Markt geworfen hat, sie einen Ruf zu verlieren haben und der Dämpfer auf den Rahmen abgestimmt ist (was die Jungs bei Bos wirklich können), denke ich, dass das eine feine Kombi wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (20. Januar 2012)

radjey schrieb:


> Schick!
> Stand eigtl. irgendwo die Einbaulänge/Maße des Dämpfers?


......Yup, die Einbaulänge ist 200x57. Wir werden die Rahmen nur als Rahmen-Kit verkaufen. Also inkl. Fox, Zocchi oder BOS Dämpfer.


----------



## kreisel (21. Januar 2012)

Gibt es schon Geometriedaten?


----------



## Baelko (22. Januar 2012)

Nee, habe ich leider noch nicht.


----------



## accutrax (22. Januar 2012)

cy hat mit seiner letzten newsletter ein sehr interessantes statement zum 44er steuerrohr versendet..
das wäre was für den fred hier ....

das lässt erwarten das auch die anderen rahmen früher oder eher später 44er standard haben werden...
zum glück nicht den  E2.."depperd" standard..

gruss accu


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Januar 2012)

Diesen Standard verwenden inzwischen ja einige Firmen (Ragley, Kona, Genesis, Transition beim TransAM...). Das wird sich wohl in Zukunft auch bei Stahlrahmen durchsetzen.
Wenn die tiefe Anbindung des Unterrohrs am Steuerrohr tatsächlich so in die Realität umgesetzt wird, verliert man aber einen Vorteil des 44mm-Rohrs, nämlich daß man wahlweise Steuersatzunterteile mit innen- oder außenliegenden Lagern verwenden kann. Ein innenliegendes Lager funktioniert unten aber natürlich sowieso nur in Kombination mit 1 1/8"-Gabelschäften.


----------



## exto (22. Januar 2012)

44er Steuerrohre und deren Bestückung sind schon so'n Thema zu dem ich einige Fragen hätte  Das würde hier vielleicht den Rahmen sprengen. Da es von den Dingern bei Cotic ne Menge gibt: Carsten, was meinst du zu nem eigenen Thread dazu hier im Cotic-Forum, in dem man Info's dazu sammelt?


----------



## radjey (8. Februar 2012)

Newsletter von Cy:


			
				Cy schrieb:
			
		

> Morning!  I know you've been very patient with me over the last couple of months,  what with me sending you all this information about the Rocket and not  actually showing you a photo. There is a very good reason for this,  honest! The only Rocket currently in existance is my bike, the large  prototype. Whilst completely spot on in terms of shape and  specification, the finish isn't exactly as it will be for production and  given that it's now a very high mileage and well used and abused bike,  it's not exactly showroom condition anymore ;-)
> 
> The  reason I didn't want to do a fancy shoot or even a very amatuer one  with this bike is because I didn't want this rather ratty looking  example (with swingarm brush painted by yours truly in the garage no  less!) being the first version of Rocket you saw. This despite a the  fact that you're understandably interested in seeing a complete bike  rather than just a diagram.
> 
> ...


Auch wenn er jetzt meint, dass er ja das Komplettbike zeigt, obwohl er den abgerockten Prototypen nicht der breiten Öffentlichkeit zeigen wollte, finde ich, dass er mit dieser "News" auch noch hätte warten können, bis im März die ersten Produktionframes da sind und er ein aufgebautes Bike mit Serienrahmen zeigen kann.


----------



## exto (8. Februar 2012)

Nimm's doch als das, was es ist: Ein echt schickes Foto


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2012)

stahlfullys
finde ich sinnvoll


----------



## Baelko (12. März 2012)

Leute, es ist soweit. Angeblich sollen diese Woche die ersten Rahmen aus der Produktion kommen. Ein/zwei Rahmen kommen dann nächste Woche per Kurier (Test/Fotobike). Der Rest geht in den Container und dürfte in 4 Wochen in Europa landen. Ich bin so gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (12. März 2012)

Will, will, will:lechz:


----------



## Don Trailo (15. März 2012)

schön... ich hab zwar ein custom  stahlfully
 aber ev wäre das was für meine herzdame....


----------



## Baelko (4. April 2012)

Rocket in Schwarz...


und in Orange....


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. April 2012)

Beide gut, aber da schwarze Hrrrrrrrr....

Wie sind die neuesten Meldungen zur Bikeparkfreigabe?


----------



## scylla (4. April 2012)

sabber... das schwarze... 
die geometriedaten sehen auch perfekt aus!
jetzt muss es nur noch halten, dann kenn ich mein neues liteville


----------



## a.nienie (5. April 2012)

heiss. farbe egal.


----------



## Baelko (5. April 2012)

Das Oranje scheint wohl ein S zu sein....hat keinen Tragegriff. Schwarzer Rahmen/ weiße Gabel.

......Bikepark, hm, das Rocket läuft ja in der Kategorie "hartes Trailbike". Bikepark mit Sprüngen & Drops etc. eher nicht. Freigabe für AM, Enduro und Trailbiken.


----------



## radjey (5. April 2012)

S könnte ein schönes Slopestyle-Fully geben  nur Spaß

Wenn der Rahmen als hartes Trailbike gedacht ist, dann wird der bei den meisten auch im Bikepark halten. Ich hab eh immer das Gefühl, dass meine Rahmen auf Trails einiges mehr einstecken müssen als auf perfekt geshapten Bikepark-Strecken (DH in Wildbad mal außen vor ).
Und schwarz rockt! Da noch die 3M-Decals vom BFe drauf


----------



## Baelko (7. April 2012)

X-12 Syntace Achse am Rocket:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (7. April 2012)

Das ist doch mal ein Test....http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/category/bikes/mountain/product/review-cotic-rocket-frame-46090


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. April 2012)

Der Test klingt aber schon nach Mini-FR/DH.  Vielleicht nicht für die härtesten Downhillpisten, aber für die meisten Trails und vermutlich auch die meisten deutschen Parks.
Wenn es sich sofährt wie die Jungs behaupten, mein Traum von einem Trailfully.


----------



## Baelko (9. April 2012)

Das schreibt Singletrack...sehr geiles englisches Magazin: http://singletrackworld.com/2012/04/cotic-rocket-cleared-for-take-off/


----------



## Baelko (11. April 2012)

Bild und Kurzkommentar von Joe...MTB Blog "This is Sheffield"
http://thisisheffield.co.uk/2012/houston-we-have-lift-off/


----------



## böser_wolf (11. April 2012)

ganz ehrlich schönes ding
ich bin aber ganz froh 
das da hinten X12 verbaut ist 
und  ich meine rohloff nicht einbauen kann 
und ich nicht die stimmen in meinem kopf höre 
die "kaufen kaufen " flüstern


----------



## a.nienie (12. April 2012)

die tests lesen sich auch gut.
ich mag die singletrack, war bis jetzt aber immer zu faul ein abo zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (4. Mai 2012)

Raketeneinschlag in Buchholz!..... Siehe da, die Größe M hat eine Verstärkung zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr. Geiles Teil!


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön. 

Wenn ich nicht so ungeduldig gewesen und mir mittlerweile was anderes geholt hätte ...


----------



## ultraschwer (5. Mai 2012)

ah, so sieht also ein luftdämpfer aus...


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Mai 2012)

Ich freu mich schon auf Mittwoch


----------



## Baelko (5. Mai 2012)

ultraschwer schrieb:


> ah, so sieht also ein luftdämpfer aus...


.......ich mag Leute, die einen guten, trockenen Humor haben


----------



## teatimetom (5. Mai 2012)

ah, Stahlfully, lese ich da Stahlfully mit MiniFr / Dh Genen ? 
das würde sich bestimmt gut mit meinem Stahlhardtail verstehen 
Hab mir doch grade erst ein Big Bike bestellt - ah kommt auf die haben muss liste


----------



## Baelko (7. Mai 2012)

Keine Freigabe für Freeride. Cy bezeichnet es als "Hardcore-Trailbike", was aber wohl die Kategorie Enduro beinhaltet.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2012)

sexy <3


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2012)

wenn buchholz nur nicht so sch*** weit weg wäre!
bitte fahrberichte!!


----------



## Elbambell (7. Mai 2012)

Soll ich dich mitnehmen? Frogmatic hat sich bisher nicht bei mir gemeldet. 

Gutes Stichwort, ich sollte ihm noch mal schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. Mai 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn buchholz nur nicht so sch*** weit weg wäre!
> bitte fahrberichte!!



Gehst du halt nachher noch 'n büsschn Hamburch gucken. Das reicht dann doch als Legitimation...


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Soll ich dich mitnehmen? Frogmatic hat sich bisher nicht bei mir gemeldet.
> 
> Gutes Stichwort, ich sollte ihm noch mal schreiben



danke für das angebot... macht aber den weg sicher nicht kürzer (wenn auch sicher lustiger)

vielleicht überleg ich's mir ja noch...


----------



## a.nienie (8. Mai 2012)

Elbambell schrieb:


> Soll ich dich mitnehmen? Frogmatic hat sich bisher nicht bei mir gemeldet.
> 
> Gutes Stichwort, ich sollte ihm noch mal schreiben


Ihr bekloppten fahrt echt für einen tag da hoch?


----------



## Baelko (8. Mai 2012)

...es bietet sich an zwei Tage mit uns zu biken und noch den Pfingstmontag dran zu hängen um Hamburg zu checken. Mit dem Zug dauert es von Buchholz 23 Minuten bis in die Innenstadt von Hamburg.


----------



## scylla (8. Mai 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> ...es bietet sich an zwei Tage mit uns zu biken und noch den Pfingstmontag dran zu hängen um Hamburg zu checken. Mit dem Zug dauert es von Buchholz 23 Minuten bis in die Innenstadt von Hamburg.



wenn ihr's im harz gemacht hättet, wäre das mit biken und montag dranhängen (allerdings auch zum biken) überaus attraktiv gewesen


----------



## Baelko (13. Mai 2012)

Es geht voran.....Malte hat schon mal vorgearbeitet. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Bremsen. Hope Bremsen sollen es werden. Ursprünglich wollten wir einen schwarzen Rahmen aufbauen. Aber mittlerweile finden wir den orangen Rahmen in Kombi mit der weißen Fox auch ganz schön. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Mai 2012)

Wann kriege ich meins? Bin echt am überlegen, ob ich auf Orange wechseln soll...


----------



## a.nienie (14. Mai 2012)

orange rockt.


----------



## böser_wolf (14. Mai 2012)

schick 

aber wie gesagt  leider nur das blöde 142/12 hinterbaumaß
da wirste als nabenschalter Diskriminiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Mai 2012)

Was meint ihr: Schwarz oder Orange bei schwarzem LRS und schwarzer Gabel? Eventuell mit ein paar silbernen Teilen.


----------



## bikegeissel (15. Mai 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Es geht voran.....Malte hat schon mal vorgearbeitet. Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Bremsen. Hope Bremsen sollen es werden. Ursprünglich wollten wir einen schwarzen Rahmen aufbauen. Aber mittlerweile finden wir den orangen Rahmen in Kombi mit der weißen Fox auch ganz schön. Was meint ihr?



Das ist echt gemein, dass Du schon eines zum Aufbauen hast. 
Bist Du Händler oder sowas?
Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf den Erstzverkaufstag für den (schwarzen) Rahmen...

Mein BFe steht kurz vor der Fertigstellung und wird hier im Forum bald gezeigt 

Edit: Alles klar - jetzt habe auch ich den Zusammenhang zwischen Deinem Forumsnick und Deinem Klarnamen herstellen können


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Mai 2012)

Carsten / Baelko ist der Mann hinter Eaven Cycles ( www.eaven-cycles.com ) und somit Importeur

Edit: Vielleicht hätte ich die letzte Zeile deines Posts auch noch lesen sollen


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

Bin heute das Bike oben probegefahren. Leider nur auf der Straße und dem Grünstreifen, da wir es vor dem Test nicht unnötig schmutzig machen wollten.
Der Wahsinn. Mit hat lange kein Rad mehr soviel Spaß gemacht bei der "Parkplatzrunde" verspielt und agil, springt ab wie ein Flummi und landet sehr angenehm. Trotz etwas zu wenig Druck im Dämpfer (habe mich im Keller etwas verschätzt), hatte ich mit dem RP23 noch ein geschätztes Viertel Federweg übrig, aber nicht das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau zu progressiv ist. Sollte auf harten Trails also genug Reserve haben. Ansonsten gutes Ansprechverhalten und dabei kein Sofa (was ich als Hardtailer super finde), versackt nicht im Federweg.
Sonstige Eindrücke? Fühlt sich leichter an als es vielleicht ist (haben aber auch einen leichten Aufbau) und geht gut im Antritt. Fühlt sich dabei eher nach 120mm Federweg an.
Ich freue mich wie ein kleines Kind auf meinen Rahmen


----------



## scylla (23. Mai 2012)

liest sich, als könnte ich das teil liebhaben 
was wiegt denn euer aufbau?

bin schon mal sehr gespannt auf die ersten testberichte aus dem gelände!


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Mai 2012)

Habe es nicht gewogen und auch keine Teileliste, aber grob überschlagen 13-14kg.
Edith sagt: Vielleicht sind es eher 12-13kg. Habe gerade mal mit Kopfgewichten nachgerechnet. Ist aber auch kein reinrassiger Enduroaufbau, sondern eher ein AM/Trail-Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elbambell (23. Mai 2012)

13 - 14kg? Mein BFe hat nach Abspeckkur vom Baron 2,5 BCC auf Muddy Mary 2,35 FR zum ersten mal unter 15 kg? Wie macht ihr das


----------



## a.nienie (24. Mai 2012)

enve laufräder und 160er bremsscheiben


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Mai 2012)

Am Aufbau oben hat sich nicht mehr viel geändert. Allerdings merke ich gerade, dass in meiner Rechnung von gestern die Bremsen fehlten. Also doch eher 13-14kg


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2012)

Großartiger Spot:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYEOOauBcxo"]Cotic Bikes Presents - "What would Rocketman ride?"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Catsoft (28. Mai 2012)

Die Jungs von Cotic machen nicht nur großartige Bikes, sondern auch unterhaltsame Spots


----------



## exto (28. Mai 2012)




----------



## Deleted 15311 (28. Mai 2012)

Sauber,wie geil....


----------



## Tracer (28. Mai 2012)




----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Großartiger Spot:
> 
> Cotic Bikes Presents - "What would Rocketman ride?"      - YouTube



zu geil 

war die telefonzelle schon besetzt?


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal ein innovatives Promo-Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (29. Mai 2012)




----------



## NoStyle (29. Mai 2012)

Very british and very geil, definitely


----------



## Livanh (30. Mai 2012)

aww, well, shit.
perfekt. die engländer bauen einfach durch die bank die besten und schönsten trail-bikes.
aber das trifft den nagel schon fast zu gut auf den kopf.


----------



## scylla (31. Mai 2012)

und wer ist das Ding jetzt alles Probe gefahren auf dem Cotic Treffen?
Berichte bitte


----------



## huxley (31. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren davon zu lesen. Finde Rocket, BFe und Solaris sehr sexy, weiss aber mal so gar nicht, welches für welchen Einsatzzweck nun ideal ist. Ein bisschen nüchterne Abgrenzung wäre total hilfreich.


----------



## exto (31. Mai 2012)

Tjaaaa....

Die Diva war schon aufgehübscht für's Fotoshooting und (wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe) den Abflug in eine Magazinredaktion um getestet zu werden. Deshalb leider keine Probefahrt 

Wäre für mich eh eher nicht so aussagekräftig gewesen, weil in M. Mein "Riesenrad" ist zwischen den ganzen kleinwüchsigen Rädchen eh schon aufgefallen.


----------



## Baelko (31. Mai 2012)

huxley schrieb:


> Würde mich auch sehr interessieren davon zu lesen. Finde Rocket, BFe und Solaris sehr sexy, weiss aber mal so gar nicht, welches für welchen Einsatzzweck nun ideal ist. Ein bisschen nüchterne Abgrenzung wäre total hilfreich.


......kommst halt Ende KW 25 (nach dem Bike Festival in Willingen) aus Bremen vorbei und schaust dir die Bikes an. Wäre etwas viel getippe um den Einsatzzweck der einzelnen Modelle abzugrenzen.


----------



## huxley (31. Mai 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> ......kommst halt Ende KW 25 (nach dem Bike Festival in Willingen) aus Bremen vorbei und schaust dir die Bikes an. Wäre etwas viel getippe um den Einsatzzweck der einzelnen Modelle abzugrenzen.



So machen wir das.


----------



## Nussketier (8. Juni 2012)

Schickes Rad, das bei mir sehr deutlich ins Beuteschema für das nächste Projekt passt. 
Aber: Bleibt bei den Serienmodellen diese Verbindungsnut so oder ist das eleganter gelöst? Das auf dem Bild sieht mir so nach Baumarkt-Dachpappen-Nägel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (8. Juni 2012)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Schickes Rad, das bei mir sehr deutlich ins Beuteschema für das nächste Projekt passt.
> Aber: Bleibt bei den Serienmodellen diese Verbindungsnut so oder ist das eleganter gelöst? Das auf dem Bild sieht mir so nach Baumarkt-Dachpappen-Nägel aus.



Bei den Serienmodellen sieht´s so aus:


----------



## Nussketier (9. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, das sieht doch schon deutlich besser aus. Damit kommt der Rahmen definitiv auf meine Wunschliste und das nicht ganz unten.


----------



## Baelko (11. Juni 2012)

Hmm....ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich sowas schreiben sollte....? 

Am meisten überrascht hat mich bei der ersten Ausfahrt mit dem Rocket wie geil es bergauf fährt. Echt erstaunlich, mit dem Ding kann man sogar im Wiegetritt berghoch kneten ohne das alles am wippen ist. Fährt sich fast wie ein Hardtail. 

Bergab...wie geil....endlich mal richtig laufen lassen


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2012)

What would he ride, if the orange ROCKET isn`t availabl?









Morgens gehts weiter


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juni 2012)

yes!


----------



## ultraschwer (13. Juni 2012)

wasn das fürn lenker? und ne marzocchi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Juni 2012)

Syntace Vector 7075 und ein 55RC3 (nur übergangsweise aus dem BFE).


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juni 2012)

Rockets in Orange und Schwarz gibts bei uns in Willingen zu sehen
Der erste Tag war wettermäßig Durchwachsen, aber ansonsten erfolgreich. Wir hatten viele nette Besucher und freuen uns auf mehr! Prominentester Besucher war die Bike inkl. Fototermin. Mal schauen was da noch so kommt.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Juni 2012)

Das BFe3 in radioaktivgrün habt ihr da aber geschickt als Blickfang platziert. Das leuchtet bestimmt auch im Dunkeln und erhellt den Stand.  Klasse Farbe.


----------



## Baelko (18. Juni 2012)

Der Song vom Rocket Video ist der Hammer.....habe Tage gebraucht um ihn wieder aus dem Hirn zu bekommen.... http://soundcloud.com/user8861912/braund-reynolds-black-betty

Die lieben Kollegen von der Bike:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/cotic-rocket--stahl-fully-aus-england/a11903.html


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Die lieben Kollegen von der Bike:
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/cotic-rocket--stahl-fully-aus-england/a11903.html



Tja, was soll man sagen? Bike-typisch oberflächlich und nichtssagend. Aber immerhin habt ihr ein wenig Publicity auf die Art.


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juni 2012)

Vorallem in den Comments:
"Räder die keiner braucht aber alle haben wollen" 
Ich bin zwar noch keins gefahren, aber wer wenn nicht die Briten (und ein schottischer Engineer ) wissen, wie man seit einiger Zeit absolut spaßbringende Räder baut! 
Wer braucht da noch die Ami-Lobhudelei und Überzeugungsarien auf 29er ...


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juni 2012)

hab ich da 3,7kilo rahmen gewicht gelesen?


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2012)

Ja. Erstaunlich leicht, nicht wahr?


----------



## böser_wolf (18. Juni 2012)

mit oder ohne dämpfer

mein pulcro stahlfully wiegt 3,4kilo(ohne dämpfer)
da hätte ich mit etwas weniger gerechnet


----------



## NoStyle (18. Juni 2012)

Laut HP 16 Zoll-Rahmen 7,6 lbs inklusive Fox Float = ca. 3,45 kg. Die 3,7 kg könnten zur Not auch stimmen, sollten aber dann auch bitte inklusive Dämpfer sein, sonst wird das nix.
Da steht übrigens auch was von "fettes 1,5-1 1/8 tapered Steuerrohr". Soviel zum Thema gut recherchierter Journalismus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juni 2012)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Soviel zum Thema gut recherchierter Journalismus



Bike? Gut?? Recherchiert??? Journalismus????


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Juni 2012)

eben bikebravo  die bild zeitung für den biker 

drum frag ich ja  ob das mit den 3,7 kilos hinhaut


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Juni 2012)

Ich melde mich da mal zu Wort. Ich habe meinen M Rahmen gewogen und Beschönigen liegt mir nicht, auch wenn ich beim Importeuer arbeite:
Rahmen mit Dämpferbolzen ohne Steckachse: 3387g, Synrace X-12 Achse 45g. Somit komme ich in Größe M auf 3432g inkl. Steckachse und Kleinkram. Dazu kommt dann ein Dämpfer mit 250-300g, dann würden die 3,7kg stimmen, das sollte die Bike dann aber auch schreiben.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Juni 2012)

danke für die auskunft 
ich dachte echt die kommen mit 3kilo hin 
gefällt mir aber trotzdem noch sehr gut 
nur X12 ist halt leider nicht nabenschaltungstauglich


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Juni 2012)

Naja, 3 Kilo ohne Dämpfer, das wiegen in der Federwegs- und Einsatzklasse schon viele Alu-Chassis. Dass Stahl ein paar Gramm schwerer wird, ist doch keine Überraschung. Dafür dürfte das Rocket aber kreuzstabil sein.


----------



## böser_wolf (19. Juni 2012)

das stahl schwerer sein muss als alu ist nicht wirklich so 
es ist ja nicht  übergewichtig nur etwas mollig

aber meine fanes  oder mein 2souls  sind das auch


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2012)

etwas mollig geht klar. hätte ihn schwerer geschätzt.
und: ganz wichtig - die dünnen rohre sehen leichter aus


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

3.7kg finde ich schon recht grenzwertig. der rahmen, den's evtl ersetzen soll, wiegt knapp 2.8 kg. fast 1 kg gewichts-penalty ist heftig 
aber wenn es dafür so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle, sei's drum. muss ich wohl mal die hanteln auspacken


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2012)

Das LV wiegt 2,8 mit Dämpfer? Ich weiß ja, dass die LV Rahmen krasser Leichtbau sind, aber für 160mm ist das schon echt wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Das LV wiegt 2,8 mit Dämpfer? Ich weiß ja, dass die LV Rahmen krasser Leichtbau sind, aber für 160mm ist das schon echt wenig.



darum hab ich ja nur 140 
(aber das rocket wäre sogar noch schwerer als mein freerider mit 180mm federweg)
überraschender weise halten die teile sogar.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte das 601. Hast du noch ein anderes?


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich meinte das 601. Hast du noch ein anderes?



601 hab ich nicht. ich hab ein 301 (ca. 2.8 kg, 140 mm) und ein 901 (ca. 3.6 kg, 180 mm)

tja, du siehst, gewichtstechnisch wäre es ein echter rückschritt. da muss das rocket schon was können, damit ich das in kauf nehme. ohne ausführliche probefahrt (trails) wird das nix. aber ich hab's ja nicht eilig. vielleicht kauft sich ja einer hier aus der region mal eins in S oder M und lässt mich mal draufhocken ... bitte melden


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2012)

Ich würde dich ja lassen, aber das ist eine Ecke, in der ich wirklich selten bin Nur Ende Juli mal eine Weile in Darmstadt.


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich würde dich ja lassen, aber das ist eine Ecke, in der ich wirklich selten bin Nur Ende Juli mal eine Weile in Darmstadt.



Wieso, also DA wäre ja mal perfekt 
Wenn du dein Radl mitnimmst und mal Zeit für eine Feierabend- oder sonstwas Runde hast, meld dich doch einfach per PN oder Mail, dann darf ich mal proberollen (du kriegst dann dafür krassen Leichtbau unter den Hintern ), und zeig dir dafür ein paar nette Trails im nördlichen Odenwald?


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Juni 2012)

Kriegen wir wahrscheinlich hin. Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem BFe kommen (Elbambell hat mich zum Stolperbiken eingeladen), aber dann nehme ich das Rocket. Ich schreibe dich dann mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2012)

kuhl, wenn das an einem wochenende ist, stolpert vielelicht noch jemand mit.


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kriegen wir wahrscheinlich hin.



find ich auch kuhl 

ich mach mal edit, vor der thread hier noch länger mit blabla wird:
wenn's mit dem rocket vom fahren her nicht so zusammenpasst, dann bleib lieber beim bfe. ich werd schon noch eine andere gelegenheit finden. wie gesagt, ich hab's eh nicht eilig. die steil-trails hier mag ich mit dem ht auch lieber 

edit2: aber melden könnt ihr euch trotzdem


----------



## Elbambell (22. Juni 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich würde dich ja lassen, aber das ist eine Ecke, in der ich wirklich selten bin Nur Ende Juli mal eine Weile in Darmstadt.





Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Kriegen wir wahrscheinlich hin. Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem BFe kommen (Elbambell hat mich zum Stolperbiken eingeladen), aber dann nehme ich das Rocket. Ich schreibe dich dann mal an.



Habe das registriert. Melde dich einfach. Ich würde aber auch eher zum BFe raten. Die Trails sind, wie schon angesprochen, sehr steil. Das Rocket hat eine relativ hohe Sattelstütze und ich könnte mir deshalb vorstellen, dass es zu Überschlagsgefühlen führt. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind das LV und das Rocket schon 2 verschiedene Klassen von Bikes. Bin aber sehr gespannt über die ersten Erfahrungen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Juni 2012)

Du hast wohl recht. Das Rocket ist, auch mit dem langen Oberrohr, eher eine Trailrakete um das Gas mal richtig stehen zu lassen.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (22. Juni 2012)

Hey cool, wann würdet ihr das denn Ende Juli machen? Ich könnte dann auch mit meinem Bfe kommen


----------



## Nussketier (2. August 2012)

Gibt es zum Rocket mittlerweile ErFAHRungswerte? Wie macht es sich so auf deutschen Pisten?


----------



## Baelko (2. August 2012)

Schau mal in die nächsten Ausgaben von der WOMTB und der Bike....sorry, ich habe das böse Wort mit den 4 Buchstaben geschrieben


----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. August 2012)

Wie cool ist das denn, bitte?! Das Rocket ist das neue Superbike in der WOMB! Habt ihr denn überhaupt noch genug da, damit ihr der Nachfrage jetzt gerecht werdet?


----------



## Baelko (3. August 2012)

Nö, wir haben vom Rocket gar keine Rahmen da. Scan doch bitte mal den Bericht ein und stell es ein. Wie kommen die Bilder rüber? Fotomodell Philipp mal wieder im Einsatz


----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. August 2012)

Mein Vater meint, ich soll das nicht machen, weil's dann Probleme mit dem Copyright geben kann, weil es 3 Seiten sind... Die Bilder kommen aber super rüber, ihr könnt schon mal Rahmen bestellen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (3. August 2012)

Na, da bin ich gespannt.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (4. August 2012)

Ich hab mal so Interessehalber die Frage an euch, Baelko und Lord Shadow, welche Bikes ihr den am meisten mögt aus eure Testflotte. Also nicht optisch, sondern welche euch am meisten Spaß machen...


----------



## scylla (6. August 2012)

@Lord Shadow
wie weit geht eigentlich bei deinem Rocket die Sattelstütze maximal einzustecken?
Kann man die quasi bis zum Tretlager durchstecken, oder stößt es vorher irgendwo an?

Und wie bist du mit der Verarbeitungsqualität zufrieden? Alles gerade, rund und sauber geschweißt? Schon irgendwelche Kinderkrankheiten entdeckt (wäre ja nicht unüblich)? Mag ungern einen scheppen Rahmen gegen einen anders scheppen Rahmen tauschen, daher bitte schonungslos ehrliche Antwort...  Wenn's sein muss warte ich lieber noch eine Modellgeneration ab.


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. August 2012)

Bin grade im Urlaub und hab knappes Internet. Werde ausführlich antworten, wenn ich nächste Woche wieder in der Heimat bin.
Nur zur Verarbeitung: Sehr fein gemacht, ein, zwei Details finde ich nicht so 100%, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Aber auch dazu dann mehr.


----------



## accutrax (6. August 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow
> wie weit geht eigentlich bei deinem Rocket die Sattelstütze maximal einzustecken?
> Kann man die quasi bis zum Tretlager durchstecken, oder stößt es vorher irgendwo an?



gute frage...würde mich auch sehr interessieren ..

gruss accu


----------



## scylla (7. August 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Bin grade im Urlaub und hab knappes Internet. Werde ausführlich antworten, wenn ich nächste Woche wieder in der Heimat bin.
> Nur zur Verarbeitung: Sehr fein gemacht, ein, zwei Details finde ich nicht so 100%, aber das ist Geschmackssache. Aber auch dazu dann mehr.



dank dir... dann bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## Baelko (11. August 2012)

So, in der Bike Bravo (Ausgabe September, ab Seite 34) sind wir auch noch mal mit dem Rocket vertreten. Die Bike Crew hat das Cotic sogar auf den Prüfstand gestellt. Eine Steifigkeit von 50,6Nm haben sie gemessen. OK, im STW Wert kommen wir nicht so gut weg. Wie auch bei 3,5 kg Rahmen 

Der Federweg hinten mit dem eingebauten FOX Dämpfer wurde mit 156mm gemessen. Sie empfehlen eine 160iger Gabel, waren aber mit der eingebauten 32-iger Fox mit 150mm Federweg auch zufrieden. 

Cy hat an diesem oder am letzten Wochenende an einem mehrstündigen Endurorennen teilgenommen. Er hatte sein Rocket auch mit einer 34-iger Fox aufgerüstet. Bin gespannt was er von dem Rennen berichtet.


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. August 2012)

Ich habe euch ja noch einen ausführlichen Rocketbericht versprochen, mich aber mit meinen Reisevorbereitungen für den Alpencross (mit Rocket) verschätzt.
Deshalb nur noch die knappen Fakten:
400er Syntace P6 ist im M Rahmen komplett versenkbar, das heißt fast bis zum Tretlager.
Verarbeitung ist wie gesagt Makellos und mit netten Details gespickt, lediglich die Lackquali finde ich nicht 100% überzeugend, da fand ich mein BFe robuster. Mit meinen Quadratlatschen (44) und den fetten 5.10 Impact High (die wirklich ausladende Fersen haben) stoße ich etwas gegen die linke Druckstrebe. Bei allen anderen Schuhen habe ich das Problem aber nicht.
Den langen Bericht gibts dann nach den Alpen. Sorry


----------



## scylla (18. August 2012)

Danke für den Kurzbericht!
Die kleinen Makel sind nun wirklich nicht der Rede wert  Lack ist mir schnuppe und mit Schuhgröße 39 dürfte es wohl auch keine Anstoßer geben. 

Viel Spaß in den Alpen! Hier im Westen davon ist's gerade sauheiß, heute waren's 39° auf über 2000 Meter  
Nimm ne 3l Trinkblase mit  und bring schöne Fotos heim!

Grüße aus Sambuco (mit dem FR-HT von der englischen Konkurrenz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (20. August 2012)

Hab mich verleiten lassen, wegen des Beitrages mit dem Rocket die BIKE 9/2012 zu kaufen. Hätte es besser wissen müssen. Wenig überraschendes Fazit: Rausgeworfenes Geld.

Bei einem dedizierten Beitrag über Custom-Bikes "die in keine Schublade passen" hätte ich viel mehr Emotion und weniger Schubladendenken erwartet. Stattdessen: Kaum Infos zu den Bikes, ein paar trockene Zeilen Text, lieblose Fotos und das übliche Technik-Blabla über STW-Werte, Sitzposition etc. Wie kann man denn bei CUSTOM-Bikes einen guten Teil jedes Beitrages der Ausstattung widmen und so gut wie kein Wort über die Rahmen an sich verlieren?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (21. August 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hab mich verleiten lassen, wegen des Beitrages mit dem Rocket die BIKE 9/2012 zu kaufen. Hätte es besser wissen müssen. Wenig überraschendes Fazit: Rausgeworfenes Geld.



Der in der World of MTB ist zwar auch kurz aber schon besser. Die liegt nu aber glaub in meinem Büro und ich hab Urlaub, sonst würd ich das kurz einscannen.


----------



## Baelko (21. August 2012)

Zumindest wissen wir jetzt - im Bike Labor geprüft und somit offiziell vom Bike Bundesamt bestätigt - das es am Rocket Heck mit dem Fox Dämpfer eher 160mm als 150mm Federweg sind.


----------



## derAndre (21. August 2012)

Baelko schrieb:


> Zumindest wissen wir jetzt - im Bike Labor geprüft und somit offiziell vom Bike Bundesamt bestätigt - das es am Rocket Heck mit dem Fox Dämpfer eher 160mm als 150mm Federweg sind.



Du bist im Urlaub. Los geh entspannen


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2012)

Jetzt gibts den Bericht zum Rocket
Die Fakten:
Rahmengröße: M
Gewicht: 3,43kg mit X-12 Achse und Dämpferbolzen
Dämpfer: Manitou Evolver ISX-6 Intrinsic
Gabel: 55RC3 von 2008/09
Vorbau: 60mm
Gesamtgewicht: 15,4kg
Fahrer: 173cm bei 63kg
Setup am Dämpfer: Bin da noch zu keinem Schluss gekommen. Bin zwischen 30% und 50% Negativfederweg gefahren, habe aber noch nicht das Optimum.

Verarbeitung etc.: Habe ja schon einiges Geschrieben. Der Lack könnte etwas unempfindlicher sein und mit großen Füßen und dicken Schuhen neigt man zum Anstoßen am Rahmen.
Ansonsten gut verarbeitet mit schönen Detaillösungen, wie Schutzhülsen an den Scharuben, um den Lack nicht zu beschädigen.
Die beiden Flaschenhaltergewinde unter dem Oberrohr kann man prima nutzen, um zusätzliche Zugführungen für die Telesattelstütze zu montieren.
Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch mit den Buchsen. Die Dämpferbolzen scheinen in den Buchsen von Huber etwas Spiel zu haben. Die Buchsen haben die üblichen 8mm Innendurchmesser, während die Bolzen nur 7,9mm Außendurchmesser haben. Ich muss das nochmal mit Cy verhackstücken und schreibe dann noch was dazu.

Die letzten 5 Tage waren schon ein Härtetest für das Material. 16.000hm Abfahrt in den Alpen auf Höhen zwischen 3.100m und 400m, also alles dabei: Steine, Felsen, Schotter, Geröll, Stufen, Spitzkehren, Wurzeln, Flowtrails, Geländesprünge, Steinmauerdrops, nasses Gras usw./usf..
Trotzdem fange ich mit dem Uphill an: Trotz des Kilo Mehrgewichts gegenüber meinem BFe klettert das Rocket noch etwas besser. Das mag am größeren Rahmen liegen, aber auch der etwas steilere Sitzwinkel und die zusätzliche Traktion am Hinterbau tragen dazu bei. Der Hinterbau bleibt beim gleichmäßigen Fahren absolut ruhig und auch im Wiegetritt muss man das Wippen trotz fehlender Plattform provozieren. Allerdings ist der Evolver auch kein Supersensibelchen. Bei Wurzeln, Stufen und Kanten macht der Hinterbau aber trotzdem sehr dosiert auf ohne einzusacken. Die 5000hm auf der Route waren, soweit denn fahrbar gut zu bewältigen.

Diese Eigenschaften machen sich auch auf flachen und welligen Trails gut, man kommt vorwärts ohne sich zu quälen und hat trotzdem ordentlich Traktion. Die etwas kompaktere Geometrie sorgt für genug Verspieltheit, wobei ein Kilo weniger da schon nett wäre. Was ich noch nicht weg bekommen habe ist ein leichtes Durchsacken beim Springen über Wurzeln und kleine Wellen, welches ich mit dem Fox RP23 nicht feststellen konnte.

Wenden wir uns nun dem Downhill zu
Technisch: Überraschend gut. Ich habe mit einer reinen Trailrakete gerechnet und bin davon ausgegangen, dass das technische Geläuf dem Rocket weniger liegt. Das Gegenteil war der Fall: Hohe Stufen, Absätze, enge Kurven (ich bin eine Krücke beim Hinterradversetzen) und schnelle Richtungswechsel bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit sind ebenso wenig ein Problem wie Trackstands im abschüssigen Gelände. Überschlagsgefühle kamen trotz des großen Rahmens und der eher stark eintauchenden Gabel erst sehr spät auf. Gerade im vergleich mit modernen Enduros mit super flachen Lenkwinkeln (bin zB. ein Speci probegefahren) geht das Stolpern ganz gut.

Singletrail: Die Heimat des Rockets: Hinterbau und Geo vermitteln Sicherheit und erlauben ordentliches Heizen, ohne dass das träge Gefühl eines FR Bikes aufkommt. Im Antritt bleibt das Rad ordentlich hoch im Federweg und es geht zügig voran. Enge Kurven können ohne übermäßigen Körpereinsatz mit ordentlich Schwung genommen werden. Sprünge gehen gut und die Progression verhindert Durchschläge. Auf der 4X Strecke in Val di Sole habe ich mich gut versorgt gefühlt.

Downhill ruppig und Schnell: Erstmal kein Problem. Der Hinterbau hat ordentlich reserven und die Geometrie erlaubt einiges. Trotzdem ist das Rocket kein Freerider. Ich bin einige Male knapp hinter unserem Guide (901 mit Totem) gefahren und habe versucht auf heftigen und schnellen Trails an ihm dran zu bleiben. Dabei hat es mich manchmal fast von den Pedalen geholt. Man kann also schnell fahren, sogar schneller als mit dem BFe, aber irgendwann erreicht man die Granzen eines All-Mountain. Trotzdem war ich auf den schnellen und ruppigen Downhills in unser fahrtechnisch wirklich fitten Gruppe (fast alles Enduros und Freerider mit 160-180mm Federweg) meistens gut vorne weg.

Springen
Dazu kann ich eigentlich noch keine ausreichenden Erfahrungen weitergeben: Kleine Geländesprünge klappen soweit gut, ebenso größere Wellen und kleine Drops (bisher </=1m). Auch die kleineren Tables in VDS gingen trotz großen Rucksacks wirklich gut. Die Progression passt und verhindert, eine einigermaßen ordentliche Landung vorausgesetzt, effektiv das Durchschlagen.

Zum Dämpfer würde ich gerne noch ein paar Worte verlieren: Der Evolver ist sicherlich einer der besten erhältlichen Luftdämpfer, mit Unmengen von Einstellmöglichkeiten. Die Funktion im Rocket ist gut, aber es ist schwierig ein optimales Setup zu finden. Von der Charakteristik ist der RP23 von Fox einfach super für das Rocket. Ohne großes Gefrickel abstimmbar, einen Tick sensibler, leichter und vor allem neigt er bei kleinen Absprungkanten nicht zum Einsacken. Von mir deshalb klar die Empfehlung zum Fox, außer man steht auf stundenlanges Dämpfersetup.

Fazit: Top All-Mountain mit leichtem Übergewicht am Rahmen aber ordentlich Reserven für grobes Geläuf und technische Spielereien.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (26. August 2012)

Hört sich gut an  
50 % Negativ Federweg hinten ist doch richtig viel, oder? Aber da ich noch nie lange ein Fully gefahren bin, weis ich nicht, was da richtig ist 
Was ist das den für eine coole Transalp?! 5000hm hoch und 16000 m runter? Wäre bei mir vielleicht was für nächstes Jahr 
Also bei mir warens (selbstgeführt) ca. 7000hm hoch und runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (26. August 2012)

War der Freeride Alpencross von Biketours Oberstdorf. Wenn du mehr wissen willst PN, gibt einiges zu sagen. Mit dem Hardtail aber teilweise eine Quälerei bergab, dass kann ich dir sagen.


----------



## scylla (27. August 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts den Bericht zum Rocket



 schöner Bericht! Danke nochmal auch für die Langfassung. Da kann ich mir die Bike Bravo wohl sparen 

dass das Teil auch im "technischen" Gelände was taugt hätte ich mir schon beim Betrachten der Geotabelle gedacht  
Wenn der LW zu steil sein sollte, kommt ein Winkelsteuersatz rein... aber Nachteil ist halt, dass man es dann nicht mehr aufs Vorderrad bekommt. Mit dem flachen Ragley Hardtail tu ich mir da unglaublich schwer. Das braucht zu viel Impuls, und der ergibt falsch dosiert Überschlagstendenz. Aber wahrscheinlich liegt's auch einfach noch an fehlender menschlicher Technik  

Wenn das Konto die Zustimmung erteilt wird's bestellt... 
Wohl erst mal mit dem RP23. Ich hab zwar was gegen Fox, aber die anderen Optionen sagen mir auch nicht zu. Überlegung wäre eher, den Foxy dann neu gleich wieder zu verkaufen und den Lord Helmchen einen Monarch dafür basteln zu lassen. 

In den Alpen hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach ein vollgefedertes Sofa hergewünscht. Nichts gegen mein Hardtail, ich liebe es einfach  und es macht unglaublich viel Spaß... aber wenn man jeden Tag erst mal >tausend Höhenmeter hochlatscht, dann wird's auf der Abfahrt einfach zu anstrengend,  die Beine auf grobblockigen Trails auch noch als Heckfederung zu betätigen. Da bin ich teils alle 500m neben dem Trail gestanden und musste erst mal wieder Luft schnappen. Und das 901 kommt mir auch nicht mit in die Alpen, das wäre mir dann schon wieder zu viel Sofa 

Ist Cotic/Eaven Cycles eigentlich auf der Eurobike zu finden?


----------



## Baelko (27. August 2012)

Wir sind nicht auf der Eurobike. Bis auf einen Tag ist es ja eine Händlermesse. Da wir nur direkt an Endkunden verkaufen lohnt sich die Investition für uns nicht.


----------



## böser_wolf (27. August 2012)

schade aber verständlich das ihr nicht dort seit


----------



## frankensteinmtb (27. August 2012)

Find ich auch, dann hätte ich euch mal wieder gesehen:/ Na ja, dann guck ich halt einfach so darum...


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. September 2012)

Habe eine Gabel für mein Rocket gefunden





Muss jetzt nur noch erscheinen.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (3. September 2012)

Wie teuer ist\wird die? Weist du schon das Gewicht?


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. September 2012)

Prototyp wiegt angeblich unter 2kg. Preis wird sich wohl nicht unter 700â¬ einpendeln, aber das ist meine Hypothese.


----------



## böser_wolf (3. September 2012)

und ob sie gebaut wird ist auch noch offen 

weil da hab ich auch gefragt 
wann wieviel  usw 

da wurde mir erzählt 
prototyp mal schaunen ob interesse besteht am markt

ich bin dafür


----------



## exto (3. September 2012)

Upside Down fand' ich schon immer sexy. 

Wenn da endlich mal was auf den Markt kommt, das funktioniert, denke ich auch noch mal über ein Fully nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. September 2012)

Aber Hallo! Wem muss man mailen? Norbert? Oder direkt in die USA?


----------



## böser_wolf (3. September 2012)

mail allen

ich hab mich am stand mit dem asiaten unterhalten 
bei reset hab ich gar keine x-fusion teile gesehn


----------



## scylla (4. September 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Upside Down fand' ich schon immer sexy.



... wenn ich mir das Casting an meinen Gabeln so anschaue, und mir vorstelle, das wäre ein sensibles beschichtetes Standrohr... finde ich Upside Down nur auf Fotos sexy


----------



## Laschpuffer (4. September 2012)

Nuja, Upside down funktioniert ja bei (Straßen-) Motorrädern schon länger und seid einiger Zeit auch bei Motocrossern wunderprächtig, auch wenn die MXer hier mit "Schmutzfängern" arbeiten, denke da wird sich eine ähnliche Lösung bei den MTBs finden lassen.


----------



## accutrax (4. September 2012)

das wird dann auch auf so plastikschützer wie an der dorado rauslaufen..
wenn ich meine castings sehe, gehts mir da wie scylla..

gruss accu


----------



## böser_wolf (4. September 2012)

ich hab recht lang ne shiver sc gefahrn
geile gabel 
nur absolut unsteif 
bremsen=links abiegen

die hatte auch plaste schiene zum schutz 
aber wer oft steinfelder bzw bergabstolpern macht 
dürfte auf jedenfall probs haben mit macken


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. September 2012)

Hatte mit der Dora auch keinen Ärger. Plastikschienen sollte man halt schon haben.


----------



## a.nienie (5. September 2012)

so wie die aktuelle lefty?
damit ist der pornolook aber hin.


----------



## scylla (5. September 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Plastikschienen sollte man halt schon haben.


 
na ja, dann auch aus optischen gründen lieber upside up 
ich häng lieber meine lyrik rein, die ist mir porn genug, vor allem beim fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. September 2012)

... und jetzt freu ich mich gleich mal auf nächste Woche... sollte da tatsächlich...?  ... na ihr werdet's dann hier zu sehen kriegen


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. September 2012)

geklickt auf "Kaufen"-Button?


----------



## Elbambell (6. September 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ... und jetzt freu ich mich gleich mal auf nächste Woche... sollte da tatsächlich...?  ... na ihr werdet's dann hier zu sehen kriegen



 Und der Fuhrpark wächst... und wächst... und .....


----------



## scylla (6. September 2012)

immer diese fiesen buttons... 



Elbambell schrieb:


> Und der Fuhrpark wächst... und wächst... und .....


 

ne, wächst nicht, ändert sich nur... vorübergehende fluktuationen (bis nächste woche ist er -1 geschrumpft) mal außen vor


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. September 2012)

Klingt als müsste ich nächste Woche 2 Rockets fertig machen


----------



## scylla (6. September 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Klingt als müsste ich nächste Woche 2 Rockets fertig machen



wegen mir brauchst du nur den schwarzen "S" eintüten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (6. September 2012)

Es wurden sogar 3 bestellt Ich weiß von dir und noch einem Forenmitglied, dass sie zugeschlagen haben.


----------



## frankensteinmtb (6. September 2012)

Bitte macht einen Aufbauthread


----------



## scylla (6. September 2012)

oho, eine Rocket-Schwemme  ... na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wer hier demnächst noch eins zeigt 

@frankenstein
wird gemacht 
muss nächste woche erst mal noch teile besorgen, vor der rahmen bei mir aufschlägt.

@lord shadow
machst mir ein bild von meinem, vor du's in den karton steckst, zum wartezeit versüßen?  jetzt hab ich mir so lange zeit gelassen mit der entscheidung, und kaum ist's bestellt, kann ich es nicht mehr abwarten


----------



## a.nienie (7. September 2012)

hättest Du nicht M bestellen können, dann hätte ich mal kostenlos + unverbindlich testen können.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. September 2012)

Foto wird gemacht


----------



## scylla (13. September 2012)

@schattenlord
kann ich mir denn hoffnungen machen, das wochenende im keller zu verbringen?


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. September 2012)

Vielleicht, vielleicht




Hope dies last


----------



## scylla (13. September 2012)




----------



## Centi (13. September 2012)




----------



## Baelko (14. September 2012)

Bin gespannt was draus wird....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2012)

der dämpfer ist so hässlich. aber der rahmen so gut


----------



## scylla (14. September 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der dämpfer ist so hässlich


 
dito  wird sich zeigen, ob der taugt und bleibt.
die anderen auswahlmöglichkeiten haben mich leider auch nicht so angemacht. warum bietet cotic eigentlich keinen monarch o.ä. an?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=599107


----------



## a.nienie (14. September 2012)

Du kannst den oberen teil ja mit duck tape überkleben!


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. September 2012)

Auch wenn er sehr kashima ist (vor allem im schwarzen Rahmen), geht der Fox wirklich gut im Rocket. Ich habe mit meinem Evolver deutlich mehr zu kämpfen gehabt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Dezember 2012)

Die Briten haben noch EINEN L-Rahmen.


----------



## Nill (8. Dezember 2012)

Grade im Netzt gefunden : Zwar nicht direkt COTIC aber er fährt ein Rocket 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/53499464"]SKINS Long on Vimeo[/ame]

Sorry wenn es ein Doppelpsot ist hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread angeschaut


----------



## frankensteinmtb (8. Dezember 2012)

Aber dieser Typ fährt doch auch für das originale Rocket Video, oder?


----------



## Lhafty (14. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an einem orangen Rocket Rahmenset (mit Fox Float) in M? Ist das Vorführrad von Carsten, Fotos in seiner Gallerie. Ist in nahezu neuwertigem Zustand, ich bin es nicht gefahren und irgendwie zieht es mich mein ruheloser Geist gerade wieder zu was leichterem (Stumpjumper Evo, 301 Mk10). Letztere Rahmen nehme ich auch gerne bei mir auf.


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2012)

@Lhafty

nicht einmal gefahren?? Würd ich an deiner Stelle schon mal tun, vielleicht änderst du deine Meinung dann nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lhafty (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiss net ... vielleicht... nicht so leicht grad, wenn man die Welt unter der Woche nur im Dunkeln sieht und am Wochende die Familie ihren Tribut fordert. Hirngespinste, Excel Tabellen und Internet Bestellungen sind irgendwie einfacher...

Grüne Laufräder...







orange Laufräder (ok, die hab ich zurückgeschickt, das war dann doch too much)







Sram X.0, XTR-Krempel, SLX... ich weiß ja nicht mal mehr, ob das jetzt nur die übliche Winterdepression oder schon eine Midlife Crisis ist


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2012)

Mach dich nicht unglücklich Das Rocket ist für ein 150mm Bike einfach überdurchschnittlich.


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2012)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht unglücklich Das Rocket ist für ein 150mm Bike einfach überdurchschnittlich.


 
... und die paar gramm extra mehr als wert...

exceltabellen sind nicht mal 1/10 der wahrheit. die findest du nur draußen aufm trail! ich glaube, du brauchst bestellverbot bis das wetter wieder besser wird (außer für ne gescheite lampe gegen die dunkelheit im wald).

lass dein hirn mal aus und fahr das radl einfach, wurscht egal mit welchen laufrädern und welchem schaltwerk.


----------



## Baelko (14. Dezember 2012)

Auh Man...warte bis zum Frühjahr...du kannst dir doch kein Leidwill kaufen


----------



## Lhafty (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke euch. Ne echt. Ich glaube, es wäre wirklich ziemlich dämlich von mir das Rad nicht wenigstens mal ausgiebig gefahren zu sein. Scylla kennt das 301 und dann muss ja vielleicht wirklich was an der Kiste dran sein.  Ich leg das Thema Rahmenkauf einfach mal bis zum Frühjahr auf Eis, vielleicht erledigt sich das ja tatsächlich von selbst.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2012)

Wenn wir uns treffen geb ich ein Bier aus! (erinner mich dran)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (14. Dezember 2012)

würde auch warten..
an einem sonnigen frühlingstag sieht das alles anders aus...

und wenn du ihn dann los werden willst, ist er eh gleich weg...

gruss accu


----------



## derAndre (14. Dezember 2012)

*Achtung* _Winterdepressionausnutzermode ein:_
 @Lhafty, was willste denn dafür haben...

Gerne auch per PN


----------



## Baelko (15. Dezember 2012)

Sven seins


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Dezember 2012)

Welcher Sven? Und was hat der da unterm Vorbau?


----------



## Centi (15. Dezember 2012)

Das nennt man Spacer!


----------



## frankensteinmtb (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte nur vielleicht die Durolux in schwarz genommen und noch ne größere Scheibe Vorne... Ansonsten mag ichs vorallem die zee


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Dezember 2012)

@Lhafty: Falls du dich doch zum Verkauf entscheidest: Ich hätte eventuell auch Interesse.


----------



## Lhafty (17. Dezember 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @_Lhafty_: Falls du dich doch zum Verkauf entscheidest: Ich hätte eventuell auch Interesse.



Danke für's Angebot, aber Rahmen steht erstmal nicht mehr zum Verkauf.
Die beste Ehefrau von allen hat mir am Wochenende meinen Garmin auf den Tisch gelegt mit den Worten: "Bevor dort nicht 500km drauf stehen, kommt kein neues Rad ins Haus. Du hast gesagt, das Cotic ist noch besser als das Liteville und wie oft bist du das schon gefahren?" Schluck. Das war eine klare Ansage


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich mag deine Frau


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2012)

Frauen wissen halt wirklich alles (besser)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Februar 2013)

Will jemand meinen Rahmen?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (3. Februar 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Will jemand meinen Rahmen?


zum Glück nicht meine Größe ! 
ich hab ja auch so ne Ehefrau wie Lhafty


----------



## böser_wolf (4. Februar 2013)

warum wirds verkauft???
ach zu glück kein geld rum liegen


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2013)

lord: willst Du mein pitch?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2013)

Ne
Es gibt wegen der Optik einen neuen Rahmen für die Messesaison, deshalb muss der etwas angekratzte weg.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2013)

schick mir trotzdem mal bitte eine PN mit preisvorstellung usw.


----------



## Wildman1967 (4. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schick mir trotzdem mal bitte eine PN mit preisvorstellung usw.



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/112850-cotic-rocket-m-ohne-dampfer


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2013)

mann mann... ich klopfe mir gerade auf die finger...

will jemand einen pitch M rahmen?


----------



## scylla (4. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mann mann... ich klopfe mir gerade auf die finger...


 
klopf sie dir nicht zu brei, sonst kannste die bremse nicht mehr festhalten.

glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (4. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> mann mann... ich klopfe mir gerade auf die finger...
> 
> will jemand einen pitch M rahmen?


kennst du ja schon.....erstmal fahren bis der Lack runter gerockt ist....dann schicke ich dir einen neuen head batch und einen Aufklebersatz, einmal Lager raus, neue Pulverlacke drauf, neue Lager rein und fertig....

So bleibt das gute Stück in der Familie


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. Februar 2013)

Hau rein Andie. First come first serve


----------



## a.nienie (5. Februar 2013)

carsten, danke für das "familie" 
hoffe ich hatte mich schon für den headbadge bedankt. muchas gracias!

meine guten vorsätze für 2013 beinhalten leider auch, den fuhrpark nur zu pflegen, nicht zu erweitern...


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> meine guten vorsätze für 2013 beinhalten leider auch...


 
... armen heimatlosen rädern, die ausgesetzt wurden, da ihr lack nicht mehr makellos ist, ein zuhause zu geben?


----------



## a.nienie (5. Februar 2013)

wenn wir hier auf moralisch machen, sollten wir zuallererst dem lord die rote karte für herzlosigkeit zeigen


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mir nicht neulich erst nen Rahmen gekauft hätte, der noch unaufgebaut rumliegt ...

Hat jemand Interesse an einem neuen Chumba VF2 in small?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2013)

Wer jetzt zuschlägt, zahlt keinen Versand für das Trikot


----------



## frogmatic (5. Februar 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> meine guten vorsätze für 2013 beinhalten leider auch, den fuhrpark nur zu pflegen, nicht zu erweitern...



Pfff....


Soweit war ich auch, aber um das vorhandene Enduro zu pflegen/schonen habe ich für den jungen Mosher einen DH-Rahmen ins Haus geholt 

Hab immerhin 2 Rahmen verkauft, um mir selbst einen neuen zu kaufen, die Bilanz ist noch grün...


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2013)

Also.....


----------



## frogmatic (5. Februar 2013)

Also was?


----------



## Lord Shadow (5. Februar 2013)

Die Bilanz darf gelb werden


----------



## Laschpuffer (6. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich nicht eben erst das Soul aufgebaut hätte...


----------



## Lhafty (6. Februar 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> kennst du ja schon.....erstmal fahren bis der Lack runter gerockt ist....dann schicke ich dir einen neuen head batch und einen Aufklebersatz, einmal Lager raus, neue Pulverlacke drauf, neue Lager rein und fertig....
> 
> So bleibt das gute Stück in der Familie



Ich hatte diese Diskussion zur Neulackierung gerade mit Paul mit eindeutiger Aussage, was mich dann dazu veranlasst hat erstmal bei Orange zu bleiben. 


> Should any modifications be made to the frame during the warranty period, which includes removal of the original paint coat for refurbishment, the warranty is void.



Carsten, gilt das für die bei dir gekauften Rahmen (meinen inkludiert) etwa nicht? Würde mich über kurze Mail zu den Decals sehr freuen!


----------



## Baelko (7. Februar 2013)

Nee das stimmt, wenn du einen Rahmen innerhalb der Garantiezeit selbst lackierst, dann verlierst du die Garantie. 

Die "Vollrenovierung" inkl. Lagertausch braucht man eigentlich nicht in den ersten Jahren. Die Lager sollen recht lange halten.


----------



## a.nienie (7. Februar 2013)

ist der lack aktuell eigentlich besser geworden?
also mein x bröselt so vor sich hin...


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2013)

bei meinem rocket ist der lack auch so ungefähr das einzige, was ich nicht leiden kann. taugt nix.
aber hey, was soll's... ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand, dann darf's auch so aussehen. ich pinsel lediglich regelmäßig mit klarlack über die neuen schadstellen, damit's nicht gleich rostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (7. Februar 2013)

Ich bin überrascht.
Bei meinem BFe finde ich den Lack OK. Ist aber auch aus der ersten Serie.
Muss ich mir ja schwer überlegen, ob ich der Versuchung nachgebe, mir noch ein BFe III zu gönnen...


----------



## BommelMaster (26. März 2013)

hier schläft ja alles


hab endlich mein rocket wieder in den händen

mit der tapered sherman, xt lrs auf x12 umgebaut, usw....

wie wird der umwerfer angelenkt? kommt da ein spezielles umlenkkunststoffteil unters tretlager? hab keines bekommen


----------



## scylla (26. März 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wie wird der umwerfer angelenkt? kommt da ein spezielles umlenkkunststoffteil unters tretlager? hab keines bekommen



bei mir war so ein blaues kunststoffteil dabei, das man unterm tretlager reinclipsen kann.
wenn du keins dabei hattest, frag doch einfach bei baelko nett nach...


----------



## frogmatic (26. März 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> tapered sherman



Sowas gibt's?
Wo hast du die her?


----------



## BommelMaster (26. März 2013)

ne, gibts net

kannst mal im selbstbautthread in der galerie schauen, da gibts auch sehr kritische meinungen, und in meinem fotoalbum, da gibts ein schönes bild über die entstehungsgeschichte


----------



## böser_wolf (26. März 2013)

er hat sie umgebaut nur wie??


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2013)

Sehr schön Cornelius! Ich vermisse es jetzt schon, die neue Batch kommt nur in Orange und Grün


----------



## Deleted 244202 (26. März 2013)

Das Rocket in dem mattblau vom Soul fänd ich schön, aber das Orange oder Grün sind mir persönlich zu "laut"


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. März 2013)

Das duckegg wäre echt geil fürs Rocket, würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (26. März 2013)

jetz muss ich hier mal rumspammen.

weils mir so gefällt das bike, und ja ich schraube momentan in meinem kinderzimmer, weil die werkstatt bei +-0° nicfht ganz so geil ist.

die lyrik macht sich auch sehr gut in dem bike


----------



## scylla (26. März 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> weils mir so gefällt das bike,



wart erst mal ab, bis du's fährst 

kinderzimmer?


----------



## BommelMaster (26. März 2013)

war heut schon beim briefkasten damit, da wars heftig geil!

hast/hattest du kein Kinderzimmer?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. März 2013)

@scylla: hier sind nicht nur so alte Säcke wie ich oder Ray unterwegs


----------



## scylla (27. März 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> war heut schon beim briefkasten damit, da wars heftig geil!
> 
> hast/hattest du kein Kinderzimmer?



wird ja immer spannender... vom kinderzimmer bis zum briefkasten braucht man bei euch ein mtb 
(nur spaß )

im ernst, bis auf den rosa lenker ein richtig schönes rocket! vor allem die felgen passen zur rahmenfarbe wie a*** auf eimer!
mit der weißen lyrik gefällt's mir besser als mit der schwarzen manitou.


  @Bjoern_U was machst du denn hier? interessant...


----------



## derAndre (27. März 2013)

Sind die Felgen nicht ein wenig schmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laschpuffer (27. März 2013)

Lila Lenker? Hatte ich garnicht gesehen. äh, hübsch...liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters. *g* Wenn's gefällt.

Kinderzimmer klingt iwi arg jung. So ab Pubertät sagten wir noch "mein Zimmer", wollte ja keine Kinder mehr sein. Oder sind die Bikes Deine Kinder mit eigenem Zimmer?

Unwichtig, schöne Rakete.


----------



## BommelMaster (27. März 2013)

naja oft behält man sein "Kinderzimmer" ja auch wenn man schon ausgezogen ist, und behält dieses als Schlafplatz bei Heimaturlaub, mh?

ja der lenker ist rosa  ich hab kein andren hier, bzw hatte keinen andren, sonst hab ich momentan nur nen roten atlas, is mir ja eh wurscht, würde nur gern mal zum fahre nkommen.


----------



## frogmatic (27. März 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ja der lenker ist rosa



Ist doch gut, so ein lustiger Farbklecks!

 @scylla:
wann richtet ihr denn das Kinderzimmer ein - wo bleiben die kleinen MTBlerchen?


----------



## BommelMaster (28. März 2013)

so Rocket Gemeinde.

Ich bin eigentlich kein Fan von übertriebenem Posten seiner eigenen Räder, aber da hier sonst einfach nix los is und die paar Rockets die es hier gibt wohl nicht wirklich viele Bilder hervorbringen, denk ich mir dass es nicht schadet, wenn sich zumindest pro Seite 3 RocketBilder tummeln, deshalb noch eins von mir weiter unten.

Ich bin das Bike heut zum ersten mal im Gelände gefahren und will einen kurzen Eindrückgeben, für alle, die möglicherweise interessiert sind an dem Rad.

Sitzposition:
Draufsetzen - passt. Man fühlt sich wohl. Der Stack ist sehr angenehm (mit einem spacer unterm Vorbau, man hat also noch - auch nach unten - Platz. Der Reach lässt mich mit 183/83 angenehm Platznehmen. Das Bike ist im stehen genau richtig, man steht absolut zentral aufm Bike - und ich hatte jetzt schon echt viele Bikes, aber die Engländer haben hier echt ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Im Sitzen ist es, solange es gerade geht auch wunderbar. Ich bin persönlich ein Freund von sehr sehr steilen Sitzwinkeln, da könnte der rahmen meiner Meinung nachnoch ein bisschen steiler sein, vom Sitzwinkel, wobei ich den verstellbereich vom Sattel noch nich tausgereizt hab, in der Flachen ist es super, bergauf hinkt es einem CC bike in der Sitzposition leider etwas hinterher - gut, denken viele, is halt ein Enduro - ja das stimmt, aber dennoch will ichs erwähnen.

Steifikeit:
Ausreichend, gut, sehr gut,echht überraschend, ist halt schwer hier ein punktgenaues urteil zu treffen, aber mehr steifigkeit bei gut 80 kg brauhc ich nicht.

Kinematik vom Hinterbau:
Zur Gelände Bergabfunktion kannich nichts sagen, der Schnee ist immer noch überall. ABER:ein dermaßen aktiv zu springendes FUlly hab ich lange nicht mehr erlebt. da war ein schneehügel mit ca 30-40cm höhe, dacht ich mir, naja passiert ja eh nix, vom schnee hab ich nix gehört - bin also ohne probleme drüber. Es springt echt super ab!

Leichte wipptendenzen im kleinen blatt - wen wunderts, völlig normal, bei keinem anderen bike besser.

Bike lässt sich super in den manual ziehen - top!


Was noch fehlt, und das ist echt ein manko - ist ein Loch für ne Rever STEALTH.

hat jemand schon versucht, die Leitung unten ausm Tretlagergehäuse rauslaufen zu lassen?
Man müsste das Zugumlenkteil halt anders befestigen.
So ein Bike ohne absenkbare Stütze ist leider wie ein Bett ohne Matratze - möglich, aber in der heutigen Zeit einfach nicht mehr denkbar


----------



## scylla (28. März 2013)

schöner Bericht! 
Kann ich voll unterschreiben (bis auf den Punkt mit der Reverb ).


----------



## BommelMaster (28. März 2013)

was is mit dem punkt der reverb?


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. März 2013)

Scylla stolpert mit dem Rocket und nutzt eine klassische Stütze

Für eine normale Reverb (oder jede andere Stütze außer halt der Stealth) gibt es ja Zugführungen, ein nettes Feature wäre es aber alle mal. Unten aus dem Tretlager würde ich die Reverbleitung nicht führen, da hätte ich Angst bei Aufsetzern und Steinschlag.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. März 2013)

es ärgert mich wirklich, dsas cotic unter der befestigung von der wippe am sitzrohr kein loch reingebohrt hat, da wäre es stabilitätsmäßig echt kein problem, und würde sich super einfügen.... aber nachträglich kommst da ja nimmer hin zum bohren...


----------



## scylla (28. März 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Scylla stolpert mit dem Rocket und nutzt eine klassische Stütze



so isses nicht, ich hab zwei remotestützen im keller liegen . ganz nett, solange sie oben bleiben, wenn sie oben sein sollen, und unten, wenn sie unten sein sollen. die stealth reverb find ich halt so ziemlich das dööfste seit erfindung dieser unzuverlässigen produkte. die kann man ja net mal schnell rauswerfen, wenn man die faxen dicke hat, sondern muss erst mal die leitung abfriemeln. 
aber ich mag auch keine im rahmen verlegten sonstigen züge, egal ob schaltung oder (das allerdümmste) bremsen. das geraffel gehört außen hin, wo man auch dran kommt. wie's aussieht ist doch wurscht.


----------



## frogmatic (28. März 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> wie's aussieht ist doch wurscht.



Wenn dich mal die Style-Polizei anhält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (29. März 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Wenn dich mal die Style-Polizei anhält...



Sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Auf den Trail kommt sie mangels Fahrtechnik nicht hin.


----------



## BommelMaster (29. März 2013)

also ich hab die reverb stealth nun seit nem knappen halben jahr an meinem anderen enduro im einsatz, und sie funktioniert absolut einwandfrei, das system ist auch selbstentlüftend, weil der kolben, der den ölfluss blockiert unten liegt(nicht wie bei der normalen reverb oben) und bei lufteinschluss das öl automaticsh wieder nac hunten geht. solange das system öldicht ist, wird also auch nix kaputt.

und wenn man mal mit so einer stütze gefahren ist, nimmt der spieltrieb immer weiter zu, jeden mugel will man als absprüng nutzen, weil man in sekundenschnelle die stütze absenkt.

die wirklich mittlerweile sehr niedrige ausfallwarscheinlichkeit nehme ich dafür in kauf...

hätt ich grad ne günstige möglichkeit für ne stealth in 31,6/150mm würd ich die in das rocket bauen und den versuch mit unter dem tretlager wagen.
ich denke nicht dass es hier probleme gibt mit steinschlag. das loch unten ist relativ groß, der nötige austrittswinkel relativ flach, und wird dann gleich übers oberrohr verlegt wo der umwerfer zug sitzt


----------



## böser_wolf (29. März 2013)

mal ernst was hindert dich da n loch zu bohren ??
hatts noch garantie?
grad bei stahl ca 5-8cm übern tretlager ist das kein thema
evt bei cotic nachfragen 

ich hab in mein 2souls 41.5 auch n paar löcher gemacht 
und fahr seit jahren damit rum


----------



## BommelMaster (29. März 2013)

ja, stabilitätsmäßig habe ich keine bedenken.

aber: warum sagen immer alle "vorallem bei stahl..." - stahl ist kein wunderwerkstoff der bei gleichem rahmengewicht mehr aushält wie aluminium.

es ist alles eine frage der dimensionierung. ein stahlrahmen wird von der wandstärke und durchmesser dünner ausgeführt als ein alurahmen, um im endeffekt eine ähnliche gesamtstabilität wie beim alurahmen zu erreichen. es kann natürlich zu leichten vorteilen im gewichts/zugfestigkeits verhältnis kommen, es wird im grunde aber eine relativ ähnliche festigkeit bei gleichem gewicht erreicht werden, im vergleich zu alu
warscheinlich versteht das aber nur jemand mit ingenieursausbildung 

es geht darum, dass ein nachträgliches loch für einen wiederverkauf schlecht ist, in diesem fall die korrosion eventuell problematisch ist, da ich nicht weiß, ob cotic die rahmen innenraumversiegelt, und ein loch halt hier eine mögliche korrosionstelle ist.

UND mich nervt sowas einfach, dass ein hersteller an sowas fundamentales nicht denkt...
der rhamen ist ja noch nicht so alt, und zu der zeit war absehrbar, dass die integrierten stützen kommen


----------



## böser_wolf (29. März 2013)

wie gesagt ich würde cotic fragen und wenn die es freigeben 
kannst es auch wieder mit gutem gewissen verkaufen 

rost ist schon ein thema ich hab meinen nach dem bohren heißwachs verpasst

schickes teil nur leider passt die rohloff nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2013)

Eine Freigabe fürs Lochbohren wird es von unserer Seite nicht geben.

Die Sache mit der Reverb ist halt zweischneidig: Erstens gab es zum Zeitpunkt der Produktion noch keine Abgänge nach unten und es war auch nicht sicher abzusehen und es ist bis jetzt auch nur RS mit der Reverb.
Cy ist außerdem nicht leicht von Dingen zu überzeugen, die er nicht auch für sinnvoll hält, dennoch könne wir ja schauen, was die nächste Serie bringt.

Die Rahmen sind übrigens ab Werk versiegelt.


----------



## BommelMaster (29. März 2013)

sinnvoller als ne reverb stealth würds halt leider nimmer werden.

tut ja auch keinem weh, ein kleies löchlein unter der dämpferwippen aufnahme am sitzrohr.

das mit der versiegelung is gut, fürs nachträgliche lochbohren halt ungut.

wenn ich ne stealth bekomme, wirds unten rausgeführt. das wird schon klappen


----------



## Lord Shadow (29. März 2013)

Cy möchte halt etwas vorsichtig sein, was Trends angeht (auch zu sehen an einer zögerlichen Reaktion auf 650b). Für Kunden und Händler ist das aber auch ganz angenehm, da eine gewisse Sicherheit da ist, dass die Modelle nicht jedes Jahr verändert werden und man dann auch 30 alten Rahmen sitzen bleibt oder ein veraltetes Modell hat und überdiese  wird die Modellpflege gründlicher betrieben.
Ich finde intern zu verlegende Hydraulikleitungen übrigens tödlich nervig. Die Lev ist meiner Meinung nach vom System her deutlich besser.


----------



## BommelMaster (29. März 2013)

das seh ich jetzt leider nicht so nüchtern als "vorsichtig" - sondern einfach eine Verfehlung der Tatsachen.

Vorallem er als kleiner Nischenhersteller müsste sich doch darüber im Klaren sein, dass die Kunden es vielfältig mit allen möglichen unterschiedlichen Produkten aufbauen.

Gute gelöst hat er das Thema(und ich glaub da gabs von ihm auch mal ne kleine Erklärung dazu) mit dem 44er Steuerrohr durchgehend, da damit alle gängigen standards gefahren werden können, und trotzdem nicht mit dem Stahlrohr durchmesser ästhetisch zu brechen.
er könnte ja auch sagen er baut ein 34er steuerrohr fr 1 1/8" gabeln rein, weil man muss ja net jeden trend mit den tapered gabeln mitmachen - aber es is ja nur logisch dass es leute gibt die den rahmen mit tapered aufbauen.
genauso hätte er schnellspann aufallenden verbauen können - er hat sich für die modernere Lösung entschieden, was ja auch super klasse ist.

aber ein kleines löchlein mit 6mm durchmesser tut keinem weh, ist kein Trend, den man (eventuell) unnötig mitmacht, sondern einfach nur für den Kunden die möglichkeit, Das Bike mit allem am Markt gängigen auszustatten.
Es sind auch Flaschenhalterösen montiert, und das obwohl es vielleicht Leute gibt, die das nicht montieren

naja. so sclhimm is net, man kanns ja auch übers Tretlager montieren, aber vllt liest der "Cy" das hier ja, und bohrt ab jetz ein kleines Löchlein rein, etliche Käufer werden es ihm danken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## böser_wolf (29. März 2013)

naja ich hatte bei einer firma wie cotic gehofft 
das wechsel dropouts verbaut werden  
weil eben nicht jeder X12 fahren will (ich find die nicht super klasse als rohloffer)

aber so is es halt mer kanns nicht jedem recht machen 
fahr ich halt banshee


----------



## scylla (29. März 2013)

uiuiui, man kann an jedem produkt auf diesem erdball irgendwas finden, was einem persönlich nicht 110 %ig taugt. und wenn's nur ein kleines loch ist.

ich hatte heut mal wieder mächtig spaß mit meinem rocket  ganz ohne loch und verstellstütze


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. März 2013)

Schreib dem Cy doch mal ne Mail Er ist immer froh um Kundenfeedback.


----------



## BommelMaster (30. März 2013)

liest er denn nicht hier mit bzw habt ihr keinen derartigen draht dass so "wichtige"  sachen wie ein stealth löchlein gleich weitertransportiert werden?

na dann pack ich mal mein englisch aus!


----------



## scylla (30. März 2013)

da hier mehr bilder gefordert wurden mal mein rocket samt reiter und radweg...


----------



## BommelMaster (30. März 2013)

na bitte, so schlecht stehts doch um deine fahrtechnik nicht - oder warum wird hier so gegen dich gewettert?

mach mal das zeugs da runter, den schmutzfetzn und das gps, das is einfach nicht cool!

hab an [email protected] mal geschrieben, wie toll so ein stealth löchlein doch ist, jetzt wärs interessant, wie lang sie brauchen vom Kunden feedback bis zur praktischen umsetzung. sind sie gut, bekommt die produktion am dienstag eine neue info, sind sie nicht sogut dauerts wohl noch ein jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (30. März 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> na bitte, so schlecht stehts doch um deine fahrtechnik nicht - oder warum wird hier so gegen dich gewettert?
> 
> mach mal das zeugs da runter, den schmutzfetzn und das gps, das is einfach nicht cool!



 wer wettert denn?

ich find's uncool, mich im wald zu verfahren und dann nicht mal gescheit fluchen zu können, weil ich zu viel matsch in der fresse hab 

wenn's ab nächsten dienstag stealth löcher gäb, fände ich das mal richtig heiß. das käme dann ins guinness buch!


----------



## exto (30. März 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> hab an [email protected] mal geschrieben, wie toll so ein stealth löchlein doch ist, jetzt wärs interessant, wie lang sie brauchen vom Kunden feedback bis zur praktischen umsetzung. sind sie gut, bekommt die produktion am dienstag eine neue info, sind sie nicht sogut dauerts wohl noch ein jahr.



Wenn sie bei Cotic auch nur einen Bruchteil deiner eigenen Überzeugung in dieser weltbewegenden Frage entwickeln, wird wohl noch am Osterwochenende jemand mit einer Bohrmaschine losgeschickt...


----------



## BommelMaster (30. März 2013)

das erwart ich mir ja aber eigentlich auch 

es gibt einfach keine entschldigung für so fundamentale sachen wir ein kleines löchleich für eine stealth - oder jedes andere innenverlegte stützenkabel das es in zukunft geben wird...


----------



## Baelko (30. März 2013)

Müsste man mal genau ausrechnen, mit Zeitverschiebung und so. Wird schwierig da ja heute noch auf Sommerzeit umgestellt wird. Jetzt ist ja Nacht in Taiwan. Ich denke in 8 Stunde werden die in der Produktion die ersten Bohrlöcher setzen. Es geht ja schließlich um was, da werden die bestimmt auch am Sonntag arbeiten.


----------



## exto (30. März 2013)

Hmmm...

Sowas wichtiges ist doch aber Chefsache, oder? Von GB nach Taiwan in 8 Stunden? Da braucht man Rocket-Power


----------



## /dev/random (30. März 2013)

Habt ihr keine anderen Sorgen?


----------



## böser_wolf (30. März 2013)

menno wenn der bommel sein loch bekommt will ich 135/10 ausfaller

dann werd ich auch raketen mann


----------



## nullstein (30. März 2013)

Wen das fehlende Loch stört,soll sich einfach selbst eins bohren.Und der Korrosionsschutz sollte ja nun auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (17. April 2013)

Hab mir gerade das neue Roadrat angeschaut.
Cy:

Ich will ein Rocket in Duck Egg!


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. April 2013)

Das war mein erster Gedanke als raus war, dasses nicht mehr in Schwarz kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rlindner (18. April 2013)

Falls jemand seiner Rakete überdrüssig wird. Ich nehme gerne einen Rahmen Gr. M in Pflege.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. April 2013)

Neukaufen. Jetzt!


----------



## rlindner (18. April 2013)

Da gibt es leider Ärger mit der Finanzministerin!


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. April 2013)

Du kannst in Willingen ja mal reinschneien und probesitzen, dann überlegst du es dir vielleicht noch


----------



## rlindner (18. April 2013)

Würde ich ja gerne, ist aber von Jena zu weit weg.


----------



## scylla (28. April 2013)

kann mal einer der Rocket Besitzer bitte schauen, wie die große Schraube, mit der die Schwinge vorne (beim Sitzrohr) befestigt ist, auf der anderen Seite gekontert ist? Detailfoto von der Schwingen-Befestigung auf beiden Seiten wäre noch besser. 
Ich befürchte, ich hab da ne Mutter o.ä. verloren 

Edit: ich hab definitiv was verloren. Auf der einen Seite guckte der Schraubenkopf 2-3mm raus, auf der anderen Seite ist das Gewinde an der frischen Luft und ich kann auf's Lager schauen. Nur wie sieht das Teil aus? Bekommt man das auf die Schnelle irgendwo als Standard-Teil?


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Mai 2013)

brauchst du noch die info?

ist ein dicker bolzen, der links mit einer mutter befestigt wird, sonst ist da nix. auch keine beilagscheiben dazwischen. und die muttert wird mit einer M5 inbusschraube nochmals gesichert, das kann man aber nicht verlieren!


Weiß jemand gra das Rahmengewicht vom rocket rahmen in M - nackt, ohne dämpfer?

mein komplett bike ist jetz bei 14,9 kg mit luftfahrwerk - ich hab eigentlich keine so schweren sachen dran, und weiß nicht worans liegt


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2013)

Hi Bommel,
danke! Hilfe ist schon aus England unterwegs (zumindest hoffe ich das).  Der Carsten hat sich drum gekümmert, dass ich bekomme, was auch immer auf dem ihm zugeschickten Foto von der Misere gefehlt hat. 

Wird mit der M5 Schraube eigentlich wirklich die Mutter "gesichert", oder nicht vielmehr eher das Lager? However, man kann das Teil doch verlieren. Ich hab's ja schließlich geschafft. Frag mich nicht, wie! 

Zum Gewicht: mein S Rahmen ist incl Dämpfer, X-12 Achse und Steuersatz 3,6 kg schwer. Für einen Stahlrahmen ist das ganz ordentlich, aber federleicht ist es halt auch nicht. Meins ist mit Luft-Lyrik, 2ply Reifen und schwerem LRS 14,6kg schwer, und ich würde sagen, dass das für meine Begriffe gewichtstechnisch zu Ende ausgereizt ist. Sind sogar Titan- und Aluschrauben dran. Das einzige, was wirklich schwer ist, sind Reifen und VR-Bremse. Deine 14,9kg halte ich also schon für recht realistisch. Mach doch mal ne Teileliste, dann kann man schauen, wo noch was zu holen wäre. Am effizientesten sind meistens die Reifen. Meins hat mit Leichtbaureifen (MKII und Barönchen) und Leichtbau-LRS auch schwups nur noch 13,2kg.


----------



## Lord Shadow (26. Mai 2013)

@Bommel: Nackt ohne Dämpfer, mit Steckachse, Schaltauge und Dämpferbolzen wiegt dein Rahmen 3387g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (26. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Hilfe ist schon aus England unterwegs... Der Carsten hat sich drum gekümmert, dass ich bekomme, was auch immer auf dem ihm zugeschickten Foto von der Misere gefehlt hat....


....in der Tat kümmert sich der Carsten. Leider performen die Cotic Jungs im Moment gar nicht. Dienstag sollen deine Teile aber nun endlich bei uns eintreffen.


----------



## scylla (26. Mai 2013)

Wahrscheinlich zu viel mit den neuen short-travel Rockets zu tun. Gott sei Dank ist das BFe genauso geil 

Danke fürs Kümmern


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Mai 2013)

naja, auch die NASA und die ESA haben ja immer mal wieder Probleme mit ihren Rockets....


----------



## Baelko (26. Mai 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ....Wahrscheinlich zu viel mit den neuen short-travel Rockets zu tun


... genau, Flare heißt das Modell.....so langsam machst du mir Angst, hast du eine Glaskugel zu Haus?


----------



## BommelMaster (26. Mai 2013)

ich hab ja sorge, dass die Probleme mit dem bohren eines Stealth lochs haben und somit grad alles steht, weil sie das mit dem Loch nicht gebacken bekommen


----------



## licht.t.richter (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn alles gut geht mutiere ich in zwei Wochen vom baggerfahrer zum raketenpiloten .

Bin ich gespannt, hoffe mal das mir mein Rücken und die Knie das ohne Ende danken werden.

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und finde das viel diskutierte Loch im rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (28. Mai 2013)

habe einen entscheidenden fortschritt gemacht.

es funktioniert, ein reverb kabel durchs tretlager zu verlegen.

dazu muss man aber die schwarze hülle in dem bereich abnehmen, das ist dann aber alles. diese hülle dient nur als knick schutz, und sollte nicht stören, wenn sie fehlt.
eine etwas knifflige angelegenheit bleibt es trotzdem, die schwraze innenhülse an dem eingesteckten kabel vorbeizu bringen, aber es geht.

jetz brauhc ich nur noch ne 150/31,6er reverb stealth, und es kann los gehen

für die umwerfer anlenkung muss man sich dann noch ne befestigungsmöglichkeit suchen, aber das wäre mit nem kabelbinder schnell gemacht


----------



## Deleted 244202 (28. Mai 2013)

Sehr suboptimal so unterm Tretlager. Bin diese Art der Leitungsverlegung bei einem Merida (Prototyp vom neuen Endurobike) in Finale gefahren. Nach dem ersten Tag hat die Leitung unten gesuppt, am zweiten Tag war se dann ganz ab. Gerade dieser Bereich vom Unterrohr ist sehr steinschlaggefährdet.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Mai 2013)

@Alpe7 ja aber was soll man tun.

hab von cotic grad die nachricht bekommen, NATÜRLICH "I can't recommend that you drill a hole in your frame for the seat post hose I'm afraid. If you want to do it that's fine, but you will invalidate the warranty on the fornt triangle."

muss halt dann einen schutz dafür machen irgedwie, biken ohne reverb stealth macht mir halt keinen spass mehr


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> biken ohne reverb stealth macht mir halt keinen spass mehr



das ist natürlich bitter.
wenn du mir 2,5 k zahlst, bohre ich das loch für dich und geb dir eine garantie auf den rahmen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2013)

Ich machs für 2k


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Mai 2013)

ja, naja die garantie für mich übernehme ich selber gerne, aber irgendwann verkauft man nen rahmen ja auc hwieder, und dann wird sofort gefragt "hast du da gebohrt..."

ich wette die neueren rahmen haben EXAKT den gleichen rohrsatz, aber werden mit bohrung versehen, der klopftest ergibt, dass die wandstärke am tretlager unten viel größer ist als das z.b. beim oberrohr(dort sind aber 2 löcher für einen flaschenhalter drin, den niemand braucht)

liteville gibt ja eine schablone raus, mit der man an einer exakt positionierten stelle auch als endkunde ein loch bohren darf.

warum kann das bei cotic nicht der Fall sein?
oder die möglichkeit, dass man den rahmen zu ihnen schickt und sie machen das... die kosten kann man ja übernehmen als kunde.

naja gut, solange die tretlagermethode funktioniert, ist es halb so schlimm


----------



## rayc (28. Mai 2013)

Bei LV ist die Garantie auch "futsch", du machst es auf eigene Gefahr.
Ich würde auch kein LV Rahmen mit selbstgebohrten Löchern kaufen.

Wenn deine Lsg. so funktioniert, wunderbar.

Kabelsalat unterm Tretlager ist ja bei einigen großen namhaften Hersteller üblich.
Ich mag's net, aber wird schon halten.

ray


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Mai 2013)

das habe ich auc hgerade nachgelesen. finde ich auch komisch. wenn sie schon ne anleitung rausgeben, sollte auch die garantie übernommen werden.

alles andere ist inkonsequent. entweder es schwächt den rahmen wirklich, dann können sie das nicht empfehlen, oder es ist kein problem, und die garantie sollte auch erhalten bleiben(bei korrekter lochung)

wie auch immer... hoffe das funktioniert mit dem tretlager, wird ne ziemliche aktion, das kabel auf der genau richtigen höhe abzumanteln, aber dann werd ich so ein dünnes elektrokabelummantelung unten montieren, dass es gegen steinschlag geschützt ist, dann wird das schon passen.

ein demontieren ist dann halt begleitet mit einer kompletten kurbeldemontage... aber das ist akzeptabel

bleibt noch eine frage, WER HAT NE GEBRAUCHTE stealth übrig


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ich machs für 2k



ja sind wir denn hier aufm bazar? lohndumping gilt nicht 

@ Bommel
wenn du schon dabei bist irgendwelche Kabel zu schützen, kannst du dir ja auch gleich überlegen, wie man den offenen Umwerferzug "verbessern" könnte. Wenn ich das Rad im Winter/bei Schlechtwetter fahren würde, würde mich der Punkt viel mehr aufregen als Löcher im Rahmen.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Mai 2013)

das mit dem umwerfer hatte ich shcon überlegt

was eine schöne möglichkeit wäre, wär ein direct mount umwerfer, mit kabel von oben(man hat ja oben die schönen zugführungen, die kein mensch braucht) und es gibt so einen adapter mit dem man direct mount umwerfer montieren kann.

wenn das vom platz halt irendwie passt, wär das eine schöne option, dann könnte man unten die übrige zugleitung gleich nutzen für die stealth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (28. Mai 2013)

also der adapter hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





weil die directmount umwerfer diezugführung integriert haben...


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> weil die directmount umwerfer diezugführung integriert haben...



sorry, ich bin nicht so bewandert in direct-mount umwerfern. heißt das, dass man keinen zuganschlag am rahmen braucht?

und gleich noch ne dumme frage hinterher: geht das überhaupt am rocket, dass der zug von oben kommt?


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Mai 2013)

ob das passt, weiß ich nicht, das ist wenn dann eine extrem knappe nummer....

der zugansclag bei dendirect mount teilen ist am umwerfer selber, entfällt also am rahmen


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> der zugansclag bei dendirect mount teilen ist am umwerfer selber, entfällt also am rahmen



das ist ja ein nettes feature. wer weiß, wozu man die info noch mal brauchen kann...


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. Mai 2013)

Warten wir mal was kommt. ich brauche allerdings die Zugführung für die Reverb


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Mai 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> biken ohne reverb stealth macht mir halt keinen spass mehr


Warum nimmst du keine KS LEV 150mm?
Ich kann bis jetzt keinen nennenswerten Unterschied in der Praxis ausmachen. (normale Reverb)


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Mai 2013)

mir gefällt der knubbel oben leider nicht

die stealth find ich viel gefälliger, auch wegen dem schwarzen rohr


----------



## woodmonkey (28. Mai 2013)

Hi,

habe zwar kein Cotic, aber lese so aus Interesse mit.

Ich habe seit kurzem die neue LEV von Kindshock am Scratch und denke, dass das der beste Weg ist. Du kannst sie sauber verlegen und wenn du die Stütze mal abnehmen musst dann geht das auch ohne Probleme. Keine Hydraulikflüssigkeit und der damit verbundene Stress. Die Geschwindigkeit kann man bei der neuen LEV auch durch ein Ventil oben am Sattelstützenende einstellen.

Meine Freundin fährt ne Reverb an ihrem LV 601. Funktioniert soweit super, aber da sie sich fast am Anfang den Hebel bei einem Sturz in Lac Blanc abgebrochen hatte (ist nur billiges Alu-Guss und schweineteuer) fährt sie den Hebel jetzt wie alle auf der linken Seite unten. Die Position da ist mehr als suboptimal wenn man mal schnell an den Hebel drankommen will.

Die Kindshockhebel sind robust, weil kompakt und man kann sie als Klemmring für ODI-Griffe mit Lock-System fahren. Du hast den Hebel also direkt da wo du ihn brauchst wenn es mal schnell gehen soll.

Ich verstehe also nicht warum ihr hier versucht auf biegen und brechen ne Stealth zu verbauen, wenn ihr ein stressfreieres und bedienungsfreundlicheres System haben könntet. Ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

Gruss Nils (der in Gedanken schon ein Rocket aufbaut, aber reel noch ein wenig Spass mit dem Scratch hat)


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Mai 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> mir gefällt der knubbel oben leider nicht
> 
> die stealth find ich viel gefälliger, auch wegen dem schwarzen rohr


Ok, aber die Vorzüge des seilzugs gegenüber der Hydraulikleitung ist auch nicht zu verachten. Und den knubbel kann man ja an gewünschter stelle optisch "verstecken". Das nicht schwarze Rohr sieht man nicht beim fahren und auf (posing) bildern  ist der Sattel eh abgesenkt. 
Der Hebel ist auch gefälliger und ausgebaut ist sie notfalls auch gleich und das ohne großes Gefummel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (28. Mai 2013)

ihr habt hier in allen belangen recht. ich kann das auch nicht begründen, nur dass ich den knubbel oben eben nicht so schön finde, und mir die reverb von der funktion her halt sehr überzeugt hat.

mal schaun was sich noch so ergibt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (28. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich sollte die LEV auch mit einer "Stealth" Kabelfuhrung kommen. Zumindest auf der Eurobike hatte KS die mal ausgestellt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2013)

Ich hätt so gern ein


----------



## scylla (30. Mai 2013)

Da ist aber einer genervt


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich fand ich nur das Bild lustig Das ist übrigens Philipp.


----------



## BommelMaster (1. Juni 2013)

liebe mit-raketen.

mein dämpfer (ein fox float rp2) passt mir nicht so gut. problem ist, dass er mir zu bockig wird, wenns ruppiger wird. auch bei harten landungen hab ich das gefühl, es prellt zu sehr.

was für dämpfer habt ihr drin ,und könnt ihr das bestätigen?
ist jetz kein rahmen spezifisches problem, aber eine dämpferempfehlung wäre cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juni 2013)

Evolver ab ISX4.


----------



## rayc (1. Juni 2013)

oder zu Push schicken und tunen lassen.

Ray


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Juni 2013)

Aber dann ist das Ölvolumen immer noch zu klein und ein Ausgleichsbehälter mit Einstellmöglichkeiten fehlt auch.


----------



## scylla (1. Juni 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Aber dann ist das Ölvolumen immer noch zu klein und ein Ausgleichsbehälter mit Einstellmöglichkeiten fehlt auch.



aber der ölfluss wird intern anders/größer, weil push ein komplett eigenes innenleben (face + custom besimmung) reinbaut. ich denke mal "bockig" und "prellen" könnte man durchaus mit höherem ölfluss beheben.
ich bin jedenfalls begeistert von push und dem tftuned service. hab genau das bekommen, was ich haben wollte.


----------



## BommelMaster (1. Juni 2013)

das tunen würd ich schon selber hinbringen, dauert zwar, dafür weiß ich dann was gemacht wurde.

einen ausgleichsbehälter will ich aus gewichtsgründen eigentlich nicht haben. die 236g vom jetzigendämpfer sind schon sehr gut


----------



## exto (2. Juni 2013)

You can't have AND eat the cake


----------



## licht.t.richter (7. Juni 2013)

Bitte lass den Postboten heute klingeln


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. Juni 2013)

Ich fürchte noch nicht


----------



## Baelko (7. Juni 2013)

morgen oder montag wird der postmann klingeln


----------



## licht.t.richter (7. Juni 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> morgen oder montag wird der postmann klingeln



 ik freu mir hoffentlich morgen, mo bin ich nicht da und es müsste noch ne Woche bei der post schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2013)

... endlich wieder Rakete fahren  hatte es schon irgendwie vermisst 

(danke, Carsten )


----------



## licht.t.richter (8. Juni 2013)

Was soll ich sagen..............muhahahahaha.

Der Name passt, geht ab wie ne Rakete.
Wahr definitiv die richtige Entscheidung.

Ein bisschen leid tun tut sie mir schon 11 Uhr aus dem Bett ( Karton) geholt und um 14 Uhr schon voller Schlamm.

Jetzt bin ich nur gespannt wie länger der fox hält. Bis jetzt musste jeder ob von mir oder meiner freundin nach nen halben Jahr auf Garantie zu toxo.

Bild morgen. Vieleicht


----------



## licht.t.richter (9. Juni 2013)

Sattelstütze noch nicht optimal und Kettenführung fehlt auch noch.
Irgendwie hat die vom alten Panzer nicht gepasst warum auch immer. Hätte sie eigentlich 

Ansonsten echt ein Traum.

Ach und der Rahmen in L 3,9 Kilo mit Dämpfer ohne Achse wenn es von Interesse ist.

Komplett so wie da steht mit stahlfedergabel 15,4 Kilo.


----------



## Baelko (10. Juni 2013)

Sieht echt gut aus mit einer weißen Gabel. Insgesamt ist der Aufbau schlicht, sowohl farblich als auch von den Komponenten. Das meine ich positiv!


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. Juni 2013)

Guter Aufbau. Dass ne KeFü fehlt, haste ja schon bemerkt. Und jetzt geh raus und quäle es.


----------



## licht.t.richter (10. Juni 2013)

Danke hatte erst befürchtet das die weise gabel zu viel des guten ist.
Das spielen damit hat leider der 40liter auf nen m² Guss gestern abrupt beendet. Samstag nur ne kleine runde gedreht und finde es genial. Der Hinterbau funz so gut das ich nicht wirklich nen Unterschied zu meine alten kona stinky merken kann. Und hüpffreudig ist es ja mal wie Sau.


----------



## woodmonkey (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte die orangen Laufräder gelassen. Die wären der Hammer gewesen für das Bike: die Farbe, die Schrift und die machart.

Das Grün will mir persönlich so gar nicht gefallen.

Aber jeder hat halt seine Ansichten.



Lhafty schrieb:


> Ich weiss net ... vielleicht... nicht so leicht grad, wenn man die Welt unter der Woche nur im Dunkeln sieht und am Wochende die Familie ihren Tribut fordert. Hirngespinste, Excel Tabellen und Internet Bestellungen sind irgendwie einfacher...
> 
> Grüne Laufräder...
> 
> ...


----------



## BommelMaster (11. Juni 2013)

aktuellster Zwischenstand:





eine fox float ist reingekommen, wiegt mit 2080g nochmal 70g weniger als die lyrik solo air RC mit 2150. einbauhöhe ist gleich, federweg mit ca 165mm bei der fox ausreichend.

gewicht ist momentan bei 13,9kg incl pedale.

den Dämpfer hab ich jetz aufgemacht und eine vorgespannte tellerfeder rausgenommen, jetz ist er wesentlich weniger stark gedämpft und funktioniert schon viiiel smoother aufm parkplatz. im gelände hats letztens RICHTIG gerüttelt, dass ich fast kein spass mehr hatte beim fahren - hoffe dass es jetzt dann besser passt.


----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> aktuellster Zwischenstand:
> 
> eine fox float ist reingekommen, wiegt mit 2080g nochmal 70g weniger als die lyrik solo air RC mit 2150. einbauhöhe ist gleich, federweg mit ca 165mm bei der fox ausreichend.
> 
> ...



jetzt muss nur noch ein hübscher Lenker dran 
Die roten Flows sind gut!

Wie macht sich die Float im Vergleich zur Lyrik?

Das mit dem Dämpfer kenn ich gar nicht so. Ok, ich hab auch einen RP23 mit Weltraumbeschichtung, aber dass die Unterschiede zum Float so groß sind? Meiner hat mir im Werkszustand eigentlich eher beim Stolpern nicht getaugt, aber beim Schnellfahren lag der immer wie ein Brett. Ob deiner nicht sonst ne Krankheit hatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (11. Juni 2013)

aufm parkplatz geht die fox besser als die lyrik RC. aufm trail muss ich das noch rausfinden,b in aber zuversichtlich.

mein fox rp2 ist etwas älter, es kann sein dass sich da in der zwischenzeit auch was getan hat, vom innenleben her. das boostvalve ist da vllt nen ticken effektiver als die früher verbauten tellerscheiben(bracht man zur vorspannung der shims, um den lockout spürbar zu bekommen).

auch kommt es stark auf den fahrstil an, auf das gewicht und den tune natürlich, ob man mit dem dämpfer zufrieden ist oder nicht.

einen hübschen lenker hätt ich auch gern, aber ist grad nix passenderes da.

bin sowieso am überlegen ob ich die farbkombination nicht auf schwarz weiß GRÜN umändere. grüne tune naben, grüne alunippel, schwarze felgen, grüner race face atlas lenker usw.


----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2013)

ah ok, das ist gar nicht der "originaldämpfer", der mit dem rahmen verkauft wird?

grün->


----------



## BommelMaster (12. Juni 2013)

ne das is irgendein andrer

aber jetz passt er, weniger dämpfung, viel mehr komfort,
der lordshadow hat mir den ja nicht mitgeschickt, der hund 

die float R geht BESSER als die lyrik, soviel kann ich jetz sagen, war eine RC 2011 und eine RC2 aus 2011 mit 2008er Missioncontroleinheit(und 12,7er kolbenstange)


----------



## scylla (12. Juni 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ne das is irgendein andrer



jo, dann ist klar. wahrscheinlich hat einfach der tune anfangs gar nicht zum rahmen gepasst.


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Juni 2013)

so

mein Cotic wurde jetz auf 650Beine gestellt.

ist etwas gewachsen auf 367mm Tretlagerhöhe, aber ich denke das ist noch verkraftbar.

reifenfreiheit bei kenda nevegal 2,35 passt gerade noch

komplett komprimiert sind noch ca 2mm zwischen reifen und rahmen, werde eine schutzfolie hinmachen, es passt aber !

ideal wäre ein dämfer mit ca 197mm einbauhähe und rund 53mm hub.






vllt finde ich sowas mal, bzw kann man ja mit extzentrischer buchse machen.

freu mich auf die erste Fahrt


----------



## BommelMaster (29. Juni 2013)

here we are...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2013)

Der Kurbel-Spider ist imho farblich too much, und die Felgenaufkleber müssen weg.

Wie hoch baut denn deine Nevegals?

Klebrigen Schlamm solltest du jetzt wohl eher meiden


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Juni 2013)

2mm sind eng, da könnte es sein, dass wenn da schmackes dahinter ist oder Schlamm drauf hängt der Reifen aufgrund von etwas verwindung doch kurz das Sattelrohr berührt. Dürfte aber nicht dramatisch sein. 

die Decals auf den Felgen würde ich auch noch entfernen dann passt das mit dem grünen Spider wieder


----------



## mike79 (30. Juni 2013)

Gibts eigentlich schon news zum 29er Rocket bzw. hab ich die Infos dazu eventuell überlesen


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juni 2013)

Abwartzen. Wir hoffen auf Konkretes bis Ende Juli.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Juni 2013)

Gibs schon was unkonkretes?


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juni 2013)

Es kommt und wird wohl um und bei 140mm Federweg haben.


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2013)

das nimmt ja fast schon leidwill-ähnliche züge an 

gott sei dank hab ich schon ein rocket *duckundweg*


----------



## ONE78 (30. Juni 2013)

Gut ding will ...

und ich will nen vernünftiges 29er (stahl-)fully!


----------



## Lord Shadow (30. Juni 2013)

Damit kannst du wohl rechnen


----------



## huxley (5. Juli 2013)

Hört bloß auf mit dem 29er Rocket. Bis ich *endlich* mein Solaris aufgebaut hab, ist das Ding wohl schon fast auf dem Markt und ich werde mich ärgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (5. Juli 2013)

Nein, nicht aufhören. Ich hab schon angefangen zu sparen und mich (fast) seelisch&moralisch vom 301 verabschiedet. Wenn das ding jetzt noch ne ordentlich kurze kettenstrebe hat, steht ein MK3,7 rahmenkit mit coildämpfer/-lyrik zum verkauf.


----------



## huxley (5. Juli 2013)

Das Cotic 29 würde ich ja gern mal im Vergleich fahren mit einem OnOne Codein. (auch wenn der Name hier nicht gern gelesen wird...) Das finde ich jedenfalls sehr sexy. Und das Cotic wird es mit Sicherheit auch!


----------



## ONE78 (23. Juli 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Abwartzen. Wir hoffen auf Konkretes bis Ende Juli.



Zeit is rum! Ich will fakten!

geo, preis, liefertermin,....


----------



## Baelko (24. Juli 2013)

Die Jungs haben die neuen Rahmen vor 2 Wochen ausgiebig getestet und müssen noch mal ran, daher wird es sich noch mal verzögern. Irgendwann Ende August vielleicht. Gut Ding will Weile haben, sorry.


----------



## ONE78 (24. Juli 2013)

Naja soll ja eh mein winterprojekt werden, aber nen paar details/bilder wären schon schön.


----------



## scylla (24. Juli 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> Die Jungs haben die neuen Rahmen vor 2 Wochen ausgiebig getestet und müssen noch mal ran, daher wird es sich noch mal verzögern. Irgendwann Ende August vielleicht. Gut Ding will Weile haben, sorry.



na ja, besser so als vorschnell was unausgereiftes rauszuhauen. den zeitplan fand ich ursprünglich eh recht sportlich von der überlegung bis zur ersten geplanten produktvorstellung


----------



## Baelko (24. Juli 2013)

Die Konstruktion ist ja schon erprobt, das Rocket 26" geht mehr oder weniger unverändert ins Rennen. Aber es gibt einen neuen Hersteller. Lasst euch einfach überraschen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. August 2013)

Falls wer einen Tuningdämpfer sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/210845-manitou-evolver-isx-4-air-intrinsic-200x57-defekt


----------



## nullstein (4. August 2013)

Bekommt man zur Zeit irgendwo ein Rocket 26",schwarz,Gr. M ohne Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (4. August 2013)

Wenn gebraucht. Bei uns sowieso nicht ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## nullstein (4. August 2013)

Und mit Dämpfer?


----------



## Lord Shadow (4. August 2013)

Hoffentlich Ende August, wobei das knapp werden dürfte.


----------



## Baelko (16. August 2013)

Das ist ein guter Start in den Tag, blättere gerade in dem 2014er Fox Katalog. Sehr edel der Schinken, jetzt ist mir auch klar warum die Gabeln soviel Geld kosten. Wie auch immer, links bilden sie immer nette Bikes ab, rechts die Fox Produkte. Auf Seite 14 dann ein ......na erkannt?


----------



## ONE78 (16. August 2013)

Kannste das mal bitte richtig groß machen, bitte.


----------



## ONE78 (30. August 2013)

Baelko schrieb:


> ... Irgendwann Ende August vielleicht. Gut Ding will Weile haben, sorry.



heute ist ende august. gibs was neues? steht das 29er rocket auf der -bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (30. August 2013)

News würde ich natürlich sofort hier im Forum breit treten. Ich habe also noch keine. Eurobike leisten wir uns nicht.


----------



## licht.t.richter (7. September 2013)

Son Gedankenspiel, Monarch plus rl3 tune m/m taugt der in der Rakete. Im Vergleich zum Fox Gold Loch Schlucker. Den Fahr ich Mittlerweile mit 190 psi obwohl 175 laut einstellhilfe von Fox empfohlen werden. Aber da rauscht er in der Mitte durch.

Meckern auf ganz hohen Niveau, sonst fährt sich die Rakete immernoch geil und es ist jedesmal ne Freude draufzuhüpfen.


----------



## scylla (7. September 2013)

licht.t.richter schrieb:


> Son Gedankenspiel, Monarch plus rl3 tune m/m taugt der in der Rakete. Im Vergleich zum Fox Gold Loch Schlucker. Den Fahr ich Mittlerweile mit 190 psi obwohl 175 laut einstellhilfe von Fox empfohlen werden. Aber da rauscht er in der Mitte durch.
> 
> Meckern auf ganz hohen Niveau, sonst fÃ¤hrt sich die Rakete immernoch geil und es ist jedesmal ne Freude draufzuhÃ¼pfen.



mach dir nix draus, solche hohes-Niveau-Mecker-AnfÃ¤lle hatte ich schon nach der ersten Fahrt mit dem FÃ¼chschen 

WÃ¤rmste Empfehlung von mir: gÃ¶nn dem kleinen Goldfuchs mal einen England-Urlaub im Wellness-Center von TFTuned und lass ihn pushen. 
Meinen haben sie auf Anhieb super hingekriegt. Das DÃ¤mpfer-Wellness Wochenende kostet zwar schlappe 180â¬, aber ich bin sehr Ã¼berzeugt, dass du mit keinen Standard-DÃ¤mpfer dieser Welt so ein gutes (auf deine BedÃ¼rfnisse passendes) Ergebnis bekommst. Mir geht pro Fahrt immer noch mindestens einmal einer ab, weil das Ding so unglaublich perfekt funktioniert


----------



## Lord Shadow (7. September 2013)

Ein Monarch kostet mindestens das selbe, wird aber nicht so gut funktionieren.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. September 2013)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Ein Monarch kostet mindestens das selbe, wird aber ohne angepasstes Tuning auch noch nicht so gut funktionieren.


ich hab mir mal erlaubt das passend zu ergänzen


----------



## licht.t.richter (8. September 2013)

Na das hab ich mir doch fast gedacht. Dann werd ich wohl tft mal in Augenschein nehmen.

Danke schonmal an alle.


----------



## dangerousD (12. Oktober 2013)

Falls jemand Bedarf hat:

*BOS Vip'R 2012, 200x57, frisch vom BOS-Service*



Meine Rakete ist doch jetzt mit CCDB Air unterwegs


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2013)

Nachdem ich bereits eine Mutter am Hauptschwingenlager verloren habe ( @Baelko hat mir aus England ne neue besorgt), hätte ich heute beinahe das Gegenstück dazu an der Befestigung des Droplink am Rahmen verloren 
Die Muttern sind beide ab Werk gefettet mit einer sehr großzügigen Portion Schmiere  Da gehört kein Fett, sondern Schraubensicherung dran 
Wenn ich das blöde Ding nicht zufällig beim Protektoren ausziehen kontrolliert hätte, wäre es wahrscheinlich verloren gegangen, und das wär's dann erst mal gewesen mit dem Urlaub 

Sollte besser jeder Rocket-Besitzer mal abchecken und ggf mit Schraubensicherung wieder dranschrauben. Ich hab mich jetzt erst mal auf dem Straßenuphill zum Auto wieder abgeregt, und morgen muss ich erst mal im Baumarkt nen Ringschlüssel kaufen gehen. Find ich trotzdem eine bescheidene Leistung, ich glaub bei meinem war an sage und schreibe keiner einzigen Schraube sowas wie Schraubensicherung. Könnte man sich ja eigentlich denken, dass es auf einem Mtb manchmal rüttelt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (17. Dezember 2013)

@scylla: Raketen gehören eben nicht auf den Trail.....  
viel Spaß im Urlaub !


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2013)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> @scylla: Raketen gehören eben nicht auf den Trail.....



dafür dass sie da nicht hingehört macht sie aber verdammt viel Laune (sofern die Schrauben und Muttern noch dran sind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (17. Dezember 2013)

@scylla

Keine Abfahrtskontrolle vor Fahrtantritt gemacht, was?  In der Tat sind die Schrauben nicht gesichert, ist mir nach den ersten Ausfahrten auch aufgefallen. Loctite dran, hält seither. Hat mich jetzt nicht soo sehr gestört, ist halt ein eigenwilliger Brite. Passiert aber auch bei Amis und Kanadiern  Cy nimmt aber sicher gern Verbesserungsvorschläge entgegen.


----------



## scylla (17. Dezember 2013)

dangerousD schrieb:


> @scylla
> 
> Keine Abfahrtskontrolle vor Fahrtantritt gemacht, was?



Doch, jeden Tag und auch heute morgen noch. Da war sie noch fest. Ich hab nur leider verpeilt, zu Hause alles mal raus zu schrauben und mit Schraubensicherung reinzukleben 

Mich stört sowas schon irgendwie. So ein wenig Schraubensicherung wäre ja schnell drangemacht, genauso schnell wie Fett. Ich schreib mal einen kleinen Verbesserungsvorschlag nach England


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2014)

Lord Shadow wird's freuen 

Cotic Newsletter für alle, die selbigen nicht abonniert haben:



> The time has come! I can finally reveal why we had to go all quiet on the Rocket for these last few months: Today we are announcing the from now on all Cotic full suspension frame production is happening in the UK, built at a new production facility I have co-founded. This factory is Bicycle Manufacturing Limited, or BML for short. Does what it says on the tin!
> About 2 years ago I met Mike McDermid, who is my partner in BML and the manufacturing brains of the operation. We began working on this project after it became clear to Mike that using the latest automated techniques and equipment combined with high skilled hand made production, it would be possible to be competitive on price with Far Eastern supply on high end products with a flexible, high quality UK operation. Mike's experience with all areas of manufacturing are extensive, right up to designing carbon composites for F1 and Le Mans cars, (Williams F1, Wirth Research, Red Bull Racing) as well as some of the top names in the Aerospace and bike industry.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön und sehr mutig!

Jetzt müssen nur noch endlich die lange angekündigten neuen Fullys kommen.


----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2014)

Also ich finde ja besonders das hier spannend:

"Mike's experience with all areas of manufacturing are extensive, right up to designing *carbon composites* for F1 and Le Mans cars, (Williams F1, Wirth Research, Red Bull Racing) as well as some of the top names in the Aerospace and bike industry."

So ein Plastik-Rocket, das man sich auch in den Alpen mal einen halben Tag lang auf den Rucksack schmeißen kann, ohne darunter zusammen zu brechen, fände ich schon sehr entzückend


----------



## rayc (17. Januar 2014)

Hey, streue keine Gerüchte!

Ich würde mich sofort als Beta-Tester anbieten. 


Siehe 
http://singletrackworld.com/2014/01...ire-announcing-bicycle-manufacturing-limited/

ray


----------



## RnR Dude (17. Januar 2014)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ...
> Jetzt müssen nur noch endlich die lange angekündigten neuen Fullys kommen.



Das dauert sicher noch. Ich habe Cotic im Dezember diesbezüglich mal angeschrieben:


> We are working on lots of different suspension frames at the moment but I cannot release any more details about them yet.
> ...
> The frames are still in development and won't be on sale until we are happy with them. Hopefully there will be some announcements in the new year.


----------



## rayc (17. Januar 2014)

> NEW FRAMES DUE FEBRUARY 2014 - ANNOUNCEMENT SOON!.



Steht so unter http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/rocket

ray


----------



## Lord Shadow (17. Januar 2014)

The time has come! I can finally reveal why we had to go all quiet on the Rocket for these last few months: Today we are announcing the from now on all Cotic full suspension frame production is happening in the UK, built at a new production facility I have co-founded. This factory is Bicycle Manufacturing Limited, or BML for short. Does what it says on the tin!

About 2 years ago I met Mike McDermid, who is my partner in BML and the manufacturing brains of the operation. We began working on this project after it became clear to Mike that using the latest automated techniques and equipment combined with high skilled hand made production, it would be possible to be competitive on price with Far Eastern supply on high end products with a flexible, high quality UK operation. Mike's experience with all areas of manufacturing are extensive, right up to designing carbon composites for F1 and Le Mans cars, (Williams F1, Wirth Research, Red Bull Racing) as well as some of the top names in the Aerospace and bike industry.
As you know, Cotic - like just about every bike brand in the world - sources frames and parts from the Far East. Some of the reason for this is price, but in most cases it's also to do with expertise. The Taiwanese and Chinese have factories and companies that just build bikes. Not aircraft, or car parts, or motorcycle frames as well, just bikes. They have expertise and make it very easy to source parts. They're very good at what they do. When we figured out that, if done carefully and correctly, we could be competitive on price for mid-to-high end products using the processes Mike had in mind, we were suddenly in a situation where the price was good and cutting edge manufacturing and material expertise was in the UK. So, all things being equal, I decided I would prefer to make some models in the UK. The pricing is similar, but the flexibility of production and the speed of development for new product tips the balance in BML's favour.



I realise that quite a few of you have been waiting a long time for Rockets, and we have been fairly evasive on the subject up to now. I can only apologise for that. I really hope you understand that whilst we were completely committed to success with BML all last year, until we got to this point - having pre-production frames in build - we couldn't be sure when we would be ready. We didn't want to put more pressure on the build up of the factory by putting some arbitrary production date on it. For those of you who have been patient with us; thank you so much. For those that decided to buy something else; I totally understand and would probably have done the same in your shoes!

We're very close to completing the first pre-production UK made Rocket frames, so look out for more on this in a couple of weeks. And before you ask, they are 26" wheel!! Once they've been finished there will be a brief lab testing and sign off period to dot i's and cross t's on the UK construction methods and we're aiming to be in build in early March.

If you want to see the full press release and some pictures of our production kit, head over to the Bicycle Manufacturing webpage to have a look.

I'm so excited about this project; the possibilities, the potential for new and interesting products, learning to weld myself! So much to look forward to. Welcome to our latest adventure!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2014)

@Lord Shadow
Guten Morgen, du hast den Newsletter also auch schon gelesen 
Egal, doppelt hält besser


----------



## scylla (24. Januar 2014)

Es gibt wieder Raketen, Made in UK 

Newsletter:

_"Now we've told everyone about our new UK frame factory, we can also open up the Rocket orders for the first batch of UK made frames.
Here's all the relevant information:_

_The initial batch of 50 frames will be available in mid-March, in orange or green. _
_Shock options are Fox Evo CTD or Cane Creek DB Air Climb Switch, or no shock at all_
_Sizes are the standard small, medium and large_
_Wheel is still 26" !!_
_Complete bikes with full XT/Pike/Flow EX/Hope build will be available_
_Prices are as follows:_

_Frame no shock - £1,099_
_Frame + Fox Evo CTD - £1,350_
_Frame + DB Air CS - £1,599_
_Complete Bike + Fox Evo CTD - £3,200_
_Complete Bike + DB Air CS - £3,549_
_We've changed the shock options compared to last year for a number of reasons. Firstly, we've been very disappointed with the performance of the Kashima level Fox CTD shocks, so we weren't happy specifying these on the bikes. The Evo CTD works great, I suspect as a result of having fewer bells and whistles, and it certainly benefits from not having the Boost Valve in my experience. 

We loved the BOS shocks, but the distributor pulled out and the customer support ended up not just bad, but borderline non-existent. I was caught out by this by having to have a shock serviced at BOS because they'd not sent the tools to the importer and ended up waiting 2 months for it to come back because they shut for August and were 'a bit busy' beforehand. I wasn't happy to carry on selling their product on that basis. It's important to me that you guys can rely on what we sell you, even if it comes from someone else. With Jungle now looking after the brand hopefully people who bought BOS from us will be looked after in future.  

And so to Cane Creek. We've been working with them since talking at Eurobike last year and I've had a test shock for a few months. We have a base set up which I've worked on and we're getting our own firm tune on the Climb Switch. It's an incredible shock for DH performance, but it is a fair bit heavier than the Fox and even the firm Climb Switch isn't a lockout as you'd expect from another brand of shock. This means that it's more of a decision about what kind of riding you're planning on doing when it comes to the shock choice, but you won't be disappointed with either option. 
To reserve your UK made Rocket frame, there's no deposit needed, just head over to our Rocket order page and get your name down.

And once you've done that, watch Rocketman and dream of how ace riding your Rocket will be.....
_
_

_
_Cotic Bikes Presents - "What would Rocketman ride?"

EXCITING!!!

Cheers,

Cy"_


----------



## Lord Shadow (24. Januar 2014)

Hab meins schon bei carsten bestellt


----------



## Baelko (25. Januar 2014)

Oh ha, die 50 werden schnell weg sein, davon haben Cy und Paul bestimmt schon mehr als die Hälfte auf Nachlieferung. Wer braucht noch ein Rocket? Bitte schnell bei uns reservieren.


----------



## Nussketier (25. Januar 2014)

Interessant. Wie sind denn die deutschen Preise?
Gerne auch per PM


----------



## Lord Shadow (25. Januar 2014)

Hier stand Unsinn. Ich vermute die neuen Preise sind noch nicht fertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (28. Mai 2014)

das könnte hierher passen....
rocket 29 (prototype)







gruss accu


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2014)

och nö, schon wieder ein neues waldrennrad


----------



## accutrax (29. Mai 2014)

waldrennrad triffts genau..
das hier sollte den proto in action zeigen...(auch wenn bilder des rades vermieden wurden...)
beeindruckend..






gruss accu


----------



## dangerousD (29. Mai 2014)

Bääämmm... geilo  Ich bin jetzt bereits begeistert von meinem Rocket... und auch meinem Solaris. Eine Kombination aus beidem muss dann ja der Oberhammer sein! Ich fange schonmal an, Geld zurück zu legen.

@scylla 
Mountainbiken ist halt nicht nur Stolpern und Bergauftragen  - ich kenne viele (mich eingeschlossen), die schnelle Fahrten auf Trails bevorzugen - egal, ob flowig oder verblockt 

Im Ernst: bei 192cm Körperlänge paßt 29" für mich echt gut. Und: ich persönlich kann es mit einem Range Extender vergleichen - mit gleichem (Kraft-)Einsatz fahre ich einfach mehr Trail-km. Den Effekt habe ich auf den letzten 1.000km mit dem Solaris erfahren können. Finde ich persönlich gut


----------



## Baelko (29. Mai 2014)

@dangerous....bis zum Herbst kannst du da noch in Ruhe das Geld zur Seite legen  Mitte / Ende Juni sollen (Stand diese Woche  die 26" Rocket Rahmen nun endlich kommen, danach machen sie sich an die 29" Version.


----------



## a.nienie (29. Mai 2014)

Für leute jenseits 1,70 m kommt 29 etwas strange. Mit dem solaris lässt sich hervorragend stolpern.
Rocket 29 - dolle show, wer schenkt mir eines ;-)


----------



## AM_Heizer (29. Mai 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Bääämmm... geilo  Ich bin jetzt bereits begeistert von meinem Rocket... und auch meinem Solaris. Eine Kombination aus beidem muss dann ja der Oberhammer sein! Ich fange schonmal an, Geld zurück zu legen.
> 
> @scylla
> Mountainbiken ist halt nicht nur Stolpern und Bergauftragen  - ich kenne viele (mich eingeschlossen), die schnelle Fahrten auf Trails bevorzugen - egal, ob flowig oder verblockt
> ...




Sers,

ich mag die großen Räder nicht, aber das hat rein optische Gründe. Denke aber, dass bei deiner Körpergröße der Rahmen ( XL ?) nicht soo schlecht ausschaut. Das da oben  ^^ auf dem Bild wirkt zumindest gar nicht so übel.
Dass die Bude gut rollt und das Tempo auch hält, glaub ich allerdings gern. 
Bin mal auf die "endgültigen" Bikes hier gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## CaseOnline (29. Mai 2014)

29er Fully mit Stahl(haupt)rahmen und geraden Rohren? Shut up and take my money!!!


----------



## Tom:-) (30. Mai 2014)

da bin ich schon mal gespannt auf geometrie, gewicht und preis.


----------



## derAndre (30. Mai 2014)

Gibt es Angaben wie schwer der finale Rahmen ohne Dämpfer sein wird? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir irgendwann einen schnellen leichten Trailräuber mit "großen" Reifen zu bauen. Allerdings gefällt mir das Pyga 140 das Carsten auf der Facebookseite gezeigt hat auch sehr sehr gut! Das könnte was für mich sein, für die alten Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (10. August 2014)

im englischen forum gibt es einen neuen thread zum rocket....
da geht es darum das die rocket26 preorders erstmal gekündigt werden..(zumindest in UK..)
und  erst wieder neu geordert werden kann wenn die rahmen fertig zum versand sind...

hoffentlich bleibt es trotzdem noch bei "26 ain`t dead"...

gruss accu


----------



## /dev/random (10. August 2014)

Sollte jemand zu faul zum suchen sein: Es geht um diesen Thread.


----------



## licht.t.richter (10. August 2014)

Das is doch doof da kann sich Mensch doch nicht entscheiden, heute die Spielrakete oder lieber die Tourenspielrakete mit großen Rädern. 

Gut das ich eins habe und es nicht zerfällt. Da brauch ich mich nicht zu entscheiden, noch nicht.


Edit sagt: doof wenn der Browser abstürzte während man schreibt.


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. August 2014)

accutrax schrieb:


> hoffentlich bleibt es trotzdem noch bei "26 ain`t dead"...
> 
> gruss accu



Mann darf gespannt sein, wir (besser gesagt ich) wissen noch nichts Neues, aber der Wechsel zu 27,5 wäre imo eine nachvollziehbare Entscheidung.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. August 2014)

Könnte es nicht auch daran liegen, dass die Qualität in GB nicht gepasst hat? Unter dem Strich war das doch ohnehin ein Risiko für die Preorders. Schließlich haben die Taiwanesen ja in der Vergangenheit gut geschweißt.

edit

habe gerade die bfe in mattgrün auf der Cotic Seite gesehen. WOW


----------



## Lord Shadow (10. August 2014)

Allerdings Das matte Grün ist

Quali ist eher nicht das Problem, die sollte deutlich über den nicht ganz unproblematischen Taiwanmodellen liegen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. August 2014)

Nur eine Mutmaßung.  Finde es schon komisch Vorbestellungen zu canceln. Das wäre in Taiwan vermutlich 650 hin oder her nicht notwendig gewesen.  Wenn solch ein Hersteller sich nun auch dem Trend beugt, das wäre enttäuschend.  Ich überlege schon lange ein fully zu bauen. Nächstes Jahr könnte es werden.  Aber wenn die Industrie für 26 einfach nix brauchbares liefert und mich nötigt ein komplett neues Setup zu kaufen, dann mach ich das auch da, wo es am billigsten ist. Dann kriegt mich Radon zumindest für ein zwei Jahre zurück.  

Bei dem matten Lack sehen die Stahlrahmen so geil kantig aus. Als ob der Lack dünner wäre.


----------



## Eaven (11. August 2014)

Hi Leute, es geht nicht um Qualitätsprobleme oder taktieren bei der Laufradgröße. Die Jungs haben sich einfach mit den großen Batchgrößen übernommen die sie geplant haben und für die sie auch Aufträge angenommen hatten. Leider kommen sie aber zeitlich nicht so voran wie sie es sich wünschen. In Folge haben sie mittlerweile 3 mal einen neuen Liefertermin avisiert den sie dann doch wieder verschieben mussten. Der neue Ansatz ist sicher eine kleinere Anzahl von Rahmen zu produzieren, die dann zu verkaufen und dann die nächste Batch zu bauen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. August 2014)

cy - Member

We cancelled the orders not because we aren't making the frames ever, we just aren't making them yet and it's hard to see how another missed deadline was going to help anything. It was getting unfair to customers who were hanging on, missing out on riding their bike. And it was putting a lot of pressure on us. Sometimes that's good, but it was getting unhelpful too.

We're still working on making the frames in the UK, we're just going to make sure it's properly done and dusted and ready to sell before putting them on sale again.

As for communciation, that is something we realise we've been bad at in this case, and I did apologise for that in the letter. Lots of lessons learnt.


naja, to make sure it is properly done?

edit

ich denke, wäre es bei mir akut, hätte ich lieber nen Hyundai als einen Rover. Gibt es Rover überhaupt noch? Um einfach mal jede Geographie in den Wind zu schießen und fiese Stammtisch Klischees zu bedienen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (11. August 2014)

Sommerloch im Forum......einfach mal ein bissel rumspekulieren......


----------



## accutrax (11. August 2014)

es gab seit einiger zeit schon einen  thread in UK forum in dem die rocket probleme auftauchen..
mit beiträgen von mike dem BML partner von cy...
also ganz so überraschend ist es nicht...

und....das matte grün ..

gruss accu


----------



## Eaven (12. August 2014)

Eine Verzögerung von 1,5 Jahren bei der Auslieferung kann man schon als Problem bezeichnen.

Die matten Farben sind klasse, auch das orange der Soul 27,5 Rahmen kommt extrem gut. TIC TAC Orange


----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. September 2014)

Seit langem wieder hier rein geschaut.  Das liest sich ja nicht so schön. Ich will diesen Winter eins aufbauen. Aber nur in 26". Naja, mal abwarten.


----------



## Baelko (16. September 2014)

Schon mal Kohle in den Sparstrumpf stecken, abwarten und vor allen Dingen rechtzeitig bei uns vorbestellen. Allein unsere Warteliste ist schon lang. Wenn die Brits wieder Bestellungen annehmen werden die Rahmen schnell weg sein.


----------



## Lord Shadow (21. Oktober 2014)

Neulich beim örtlichen Fahrradhändler zufällig entdeckt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2014)

Trenne mich von meinem 2012er Rocket - siehe Bikemarkt. Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand aus der Stahlgemeinde und spendet ein neues Zuhause


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. November 2014)

Wiesuuuu den bluuuß? 

Kannst gerne auf mich/uns bzgl. der Lackrisse an der Dämpferaufnahme verweisen, wir können ja bestätigen, dass das bekannt und unproblematisch ist.


----------



## dangerousD (6. November 2014)

Ich bin auf die großrädrige Seite der Macht gewechselt  Wollte eigentlich ein gefedertes Solaris haben  - aber das dauert wohl noch. Bis dahin vertreibe ich mir die Zeit mit einem Alurad. 

Danke für das Angebot bzgl. der Risse


----------



## Eaven (7. November 2014)

Naja so eine Aludose kann man ja auch wieder verkaufen


----------



## dangerousD (7. November 2014)

Eben, Eaven.


----------



## a.nienie (7. November 2014)

er hat alu gesagt :stein nehm:


----------



## Eaven (8. November 2014)

Ich kann erst mitwerfen wenn das letzte PYGA verkauft ist.


----------



## Eaven (9. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, in seinem letzten Newsletter hat Cy News zum Thema Rocket verteilt.

Dear Carsten,

It's long overdue, I realise, but I felt it was time to update you on the Rocket situation even if there's not much to say, unfortunately.
First things first, we are no longer working with BML. Mike and I got to the point where we couldn't agree on how to move it forward in a way that worked for both Cotic and BML, and we haven't been working with him since 5th September. The reason why I didn't say anything at the time is that, as with anything involved in a partnership, there was a lot of things to sort out legally and financially and I wanted to be clear of all that before saying anything further. Since then I've been doing everything I can to make it happen, finding new fabricators to work with, adjusting the design and processes to work better with them, trying to get final prototypes made, but we're still not there and we still don't have a definitive frame design signed off.

As for where we go from here, we still don't know for sure. We know there are Rockets in our future, we love the bike and we're desperate to get them back on sale, but realistically, regardless of where or how we get them made we are months and months away from having anything on sale. One thing for sure is that it won't be a 26" wheel frame. It's not that we think they're rubbish, or anything like that. Quite the opposite. My main bike is my Rocket 26. But commercial reality has to have a bearing on this, and although it was completely beyond our control, the wholesale adoption of the 27.5" wheel has made the situation more difficult for us. 

The main problem from a practical point of view is that to package the 27.5" wheel the frame has much more in common with the 29er prototype we had made in Taiwan, and that 29er wasn't right. It didn't have enough stiffness and needed improvements which would read across to the 27.5". Developing processes, tooling and construction techniques to make the 26" wheel frame which was effectively very different from the larger wheel frames we know we need for the future made less and less sense as time has gone by. It was never just a case of making an identical frame to the Taiwanese version, because they are set up to make parts of the frame in ways which are very expensive or prohibitively difficult to do over here. 

Trying to get things made over here is the hardest thing I've ever tried to do, and to know that not achieving it has let so many people down really hurts. This has been the most stressful, most difficult year of my life. We're still working on the project, and we will see where it takes us. It might be that in the end we have to go back to Taiwan and get them made there again. Regardless of where it's made it's a great bike which we have spent an awfully long time developing and we want people out there riding them. UK made would be great, but if we find out it doesn't make sense on any cost or quality grounds then we can't keep chasing a dream. 
On the flipside of all this, we've had a great year with the hardtails and the best year ever on commuter bikes. We still have a great relationship with our suppliers in Taiwan and continue to do great things with them with all our non-suspension products. Thanks to everyone who has bought one this year, and all the years we've been doing this. We love that you love Cotic bikes and we love hearing about it. It makes us keep on keeping on! 
Cheers,


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ja... schade...  mit 650b könnte ich mich ja noch anfreunden. Geht ja schon los, dass man nicht mehr alle Reifenmodelle in 26" bekommt. Aber ansonsten hört sich das nicht schön an. Da muss ich mich wohl nach Alternativen umschauen.


----------



## Eaven (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin froh das Cy mal einen news letter zu dem Thema verteilt hat. Wir wissen schon seit dem September von der Trennung von BML und auh den allgemeinen Problemen die Cy hat, durften aber nichts veröffentlichen.

Ich hoffe das die Jungs ein Rocket aus UK Produktion hinbekommen. Meine Meinug nach lässt sich ein Fully das ja somit aus einer kleinen Manufaktur kommt auch bei einem höheren Preis verkaufen. Mir persönlich wäre es ein oder zwei Hunderter Aufpreis wert, wenn ich damit Cotic und die UK Produktion finanzieren könnte.

Ich denke das Projekt hat Cotic bisher nicht nur Nerven sondern auch viel Geld gekostet. Es wäre schade wenn das alles für die Tonne gewesen wär. Ich vergleiche es mal mit den US oder anderen Rahmenbauern, bei denen ist nicht mal eine Hardtail oder ein Crossrahmen unter 2000,- Euro zu bekommen ist. Aber vielleicht ist meine Sicht da auch verblendet. Wie seht ihr es, würdet ihr für einen UK Rahmen mehr als 2000,- Euro ausgeben?

Ansonsten bin ich mittlerweile der Meinung das 26" nun doch tot ist. Sich da vor den mit Vollgas fahrenden Zug mit großen Laufrädern zu werfen ist nicht schlau. Ich finde es daher auch richtig nicht mehr in Entwicklung und Tooling (Werkzeuge) für 26" zu investieren. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (9. Dezember 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich mittlerweile der Meinung das 26" nun doch tot ist. Sich da vor den mit Vollgas fahrenden Zug mit großen Laufrädern zu werfen ist nicht schlau. Ich finde es daher auch richtig nicht mehr in Entwicklung und Tooling (Werkzeuge) für 26" zu investieren. Was meint ihr?



Ich könnte es dir nachher ja auch persönlich sagen, aber ich sitz nunmal gerade am Rechner. Die Frage nach dem Weiterleben des Sechsundzwanzigzollgeistes stellt sich mir persönlich nicht mehr. Ich habe einige Räder mit den kleinen Rädern. Und die hängen alle an der Wand oder stehen in irgendwelchen Ecken rum. Die sind zum Großteil aber auch fünf bis fünfundzwanzig Jahre alt und werden eher gesammelt als ernsthaft gefahren. Obwohl man das ohne Frage durchaus könnte. 

Aber selbst mein zwölfjähriger Filius bekommt aktuell einen Twentyniner aufgebaut. Zu Beginn war es pure Faulheit - ich wollte auf Touren nicht verschieden große Schläuche mit mir rumschleppen aber auch keine unterschiedlich großen Mäntel horten. Als ich die ersten Teile eingekauft habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass Neunungzwanzigzoll-Teile einfach "besser" zu bekommen sind. Also bin ich den Kompromiss eingegangen und setze einen Heranwachsenden auf einen Twentyniner. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es ihm gefällt. 

Ein Rad mit Sechsundzwanzigzolllaufrädern würde ich ihm, meiner Frau und mir definitiv nicht mehr aufbauen. Der Zug ist abgefahren.



Eaven schrieb:


> [...]Wie seht ihr es, würdet ihr für einen UK Rahmen mehr als 2000,- Euro ausgeben?



Nein. Nur für meinen Traumrahmen aus Titan würde ich in der Zukunft eine solche Summe auf den Tisch legen. Egal woher er kommt.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ohne die alte Laufrad Diskussion immer und immer wiederzukeuen: Für mich persönlich ist da gar nichts tot. Und solange Leute 26er fahren, leben die auch. Da das mit dem Rocket als nix wurde, habe ich mir günstig ein NS Fully gebastelt, ganz frisch und 26 Zoll. Und da ich den matt grünen BFe Rahmen so geil finde, juckt es mich böse, schon wieder einen 26er Rahmen bei euch zu ordern - wird aber so schnell nix werden. Vielleicht im Frühjahr. Auf einem 29er habe ich auch schon gesessen und ich fand es nicht mein Ding. Erklären muss man das nicht, denke ich. 650b - vielleicht mal in einem neuen Komplettrad, aber auch nicht aus Überzeugung, sondern wegen der Nötigung. Und sorry, aber wozu UK? Das habe ich schon immer gesagt. Wenn die Taiwan Produktion funktioniert, und Beschwerden liest man bisher kaum, GO! Lieber einen sauber gebauten Reisbrenner, als eine anfällige Triumph. Irgendeinen Grund wird es geben, dass deren Industrie am Boden ist oder nach Deutschland verkauft wurde. Hart, aber wahr. Wenn nicht einmal ein Engländer mit denen einig wird!?!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. Dezember 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> Ich bin froh das Cy mal einen news letter zu dem Thema verteilt hat. Wir wissen schon seit dem September von der Trennung von BML und auh den allgemeinen Problemen die Cy hat, durften aber nichts veröffentlichen.



Die Integrität mit der ihr und Cotic arbeitet, finde ich nach wie vor sehr bemerkenswert.


----------



## Tom:-) (9. Dezember 2014)

ich kann auf das 29er rocket warten, es soll ja auch ein zuverlässiger rahmen werden. wenn die qualität stimmt gebe ich gern mehr aus. mit meinem solaris hat für mich eine neue bike-ära begonnen. die 26er stehen nur noch in der ecke. selbst in den alpenurlaub habe ich statt des 150mm nicolai lieber das solaris mitgenommen. Für mich langen kerl das deutlich bessere bzw. ausgewogenere bike, auch, oder gerade besonders, auf technischen trails.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich fand es übrigens eine sehr kluge Entscheidung,  sich von Pyga zu lösen,  zumindest nach der Begründung, die ihr geliefert habt. So wie sich der Bikemarkt entwickelt,  wird es sicher noch einige Überraschungen geben. Die extreme Diversifikation in den Produkten können auf Dauer nicht alle durchhalten.  Wenn man sich ansieht,  wie bei Radon 2014er Modelle verramscht werden,  kann man sich kaum vorstellen, dass da noch Marge drin ist. Da geht es nicht bloß um Laufradgrößen.  Auch die verschiedenen Klassen.  Marathon, Enduro, Allmountain,  wtf. Sich in einer Nische zu positionieren und attraktive,  standardisierte Produkte anzubieten, erscheint da mittelfristig vernünftiger. Viele scheinen auch nur mehr mit Vorbestellung zu arbeiten und Lieferzeiten. Da fragt sich auch, wie lange die Zulieferer das mitmachen können.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Dezember 2014)

Tom:) schrieb:


> ich kann auf das 29er rocket warten.



Falls das denn kommen wird. Ich wäre dann definitiv raus.

Ansonsten fand ich den Preis bisher eher günstig, wäre also auch bereit etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen für ein UK-made Rocket. Aber an sich ist es mir egal wo es gefertigt wird. Soll Cy den für sich besten Weg wählen.


----------



## Eaven (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja, aber genau da ist der Punkt. Wenn wir mal die Diskussion über die Vor- und Nachteile der Größen für einen Moment vergessen. Die Komponenten-Industrie und die großen Hersteller haben die neuen Laufradgrößen so schnell und massiv ge-pusht das es für kleine Hersteller echt schwierig wird. Cotic kann sich als kleiner Hersteller den neuen Laufradgrößen nicht verschließen, aber auf der anderen Seite auch z.B. ein Soul nicht in 26", 27.5" und 29" (Solaris) anbieten. Die Verkaufszahlen verteilen sich und pro Laufradgrößen werden die Mengen logischerweise kleiner. Und da sind wir auch schon beim Hauptthema. Es geht nicht um Qualität, ist doch Quatsch, die Taiwanesen sind super in dem was sie machen. Nämlich kleine & große Serien von Rahmen und Bikes zu günstigen Preisen herzustellen. Mit einer UK Manufaktur ist Cotic einfach flexibler. Eine Taiwanbestellung hat eine Durchlaufzeit von 6 Monaten und recht hohe Mindestabnahmemengen. Du legst dich für einen bestimmten Mix von Größen und Farben fest und 7 Monate später weißt du ob dein Forecast gut oder schlecht war. Mit einer Manfaktur in UK könnte Cy flexibler und schneller auf notwendige Änderungen reagieren. Falls z.B. eine neue Farbe mal nicht läuft, macht er halt mehr Rahmen in einer anderen Farbe. Oder er bietet grundsätzlich mehr als 2 Farben an, macht mal eine Signaturline mit besonderen Specs oder ein Modell ala X-Deluxe in kleiner Auflage herstellen.

Wohl gemerkt, es geht hier um die hochpreisigen Modelle mit den 853 Rohrsätzen. Unverändert werden die Butter & Brotmodelle wie das BFe und die Escapade/Roadrat's sicher immer aus Taiwan kommen. Die kann man nicht zu einem vernünftigen Preis in UK produzieren.


----------



## accutrax (10. Dezember 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> J Cotic kann sich als kleiner Hersteller den neuen Laufradgrößen nicht verschließen, aber auf der anderen Seite auch z.B. ein Soul nicht in 26", 27.5" und 29" (Solaris) anbieten.



dieser logik zufolge sollten sich wohl alle die noch ein 26" soul zoll haben möchten bald entscheiden..

schade um das 26" rocket....
wie auch schon um das hemlock, das mit den kurzen "rockern" gefahren seiner zeit weit voraus war..


gruss accu


----------



## derAndre (10. Dezember 2014)

Carsten, hast Du gerade mein BFe ein Butter und Brot Modell beschimpft? Warts ab bis Du mir unter die Finger kommst, dann zeige ich Dir Butter und Brot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin natürlich kein Mitarbeiter der Bike Industrie. Aber aus meinem subjektiven Blickwinkel betrachtet,  würde ich gaaanz langsam machen, 26 für dead zu erklären.  Ich denke, die meisten hier haben sich die Räder mit vorhandenen Teilen zusammengedengelt. So ein Anbieter sollte das was die Erstausrüster machen, erst einmal vergessen. Setzt man jetzt schon voll auf 650b,  so misst man sich im Komplettradmarkt. Denn die Konsequenz ist, wegen der fragwürdigen neuen Größe alles neu kaufen zu müssen.  Und das ist der Punkt, an dem viele sicher erst einmal zum Versender komplettrad greifen. In ein zwei Jahren mag das anders sein,  aber die meisten Schrauber hocken auf 26er Teilen. Denke ich zumindest.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Dezember 2014)

Wie viele Teile sind das denn, die man ersetzen muss? Gerade mal die Gabel, Reifen, Felgen und Speichen (sofern man die Laufräder selbst baut). Das rechtfertigt für mich nicht den Kauf eines Komplettbikes an dem ich dann genauso viel tausche bis es mir gefällt.
Viel mehr ärgert es mich, dass z.B. Onza den neuen Reifen Citius(?) in der 26" Variante nur mit schwerer Downhillkarkasse anbietet. Da frage ich mich, wie lange bekomme ich wohl noch die anderen Modelle mit leichter Karkasse? Und selbst im DH-Bereich gibt es doch fast nur noch 27.5" Rahmen.
Bei Anschaffung eines neuen Bikes habe ich also keine Lust diese Unsicherheit einzugehen, zu mal dafür eh nicht immer ein bestehendes ausgeschlachtet wird und ich das meiste neu kaufen müsste. Ich mache das nicht gerne, sondern gebe mich da der Industrie geschlagen. Und Cy hat da wohl auch kaum eine andere Wahl.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Dezember 2014)

Just my two cents, dude. Subjektiv, wie ich schon sagte. Hier habe ich jedenfalls noch kein 650b soul gesehen, dafür ständig neue 26er. Komplett drauf umsatteln,  ist ein mindestens genauso großes Risiko. Zumal die Stahlradler sicher nicht die innovationsfreundlichsten sind. Ich würde warten.


----------



## accutrax (10. Dezember 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Aber aus meinem subjektiven Blickwinkel betrachtet,  würde ich gaaanz langsam machen, 26 für dead zu erklären. ....aber die meisten Schrauber hocken auf 26er Teilen. Denke ich zumindest.



genau so....
fahre überwiegend 26" und auch 29" ..650b(ullshit) brauche ich nicht, und kompletträder sowieso nicht...
teile, vor allem gabeln gibt es ja noch reichlich..und zumindest HT rahmen ja auch noch ....

zurück zum thema heisst das..das 26" rocket war auf meiner wunschliste, ich hatte nur noch auf die neuen farben gewartet und auf das grün,matt gehofft.., auch ein höherer preis für "made in UK" wäre, solange es im rahmen bleibt, noch akzeptabel gewesen..(als langjähriger orangefahrer verfügt man da über eine gewisse leidensfähigkeit..) 
aber ein 27.5 rocket kommt für mich nicht in frage..
cotic wird sich sicherlich mit einigen zwängen konfrontiert sehen, vor allem wenn sie kompletträder anbieten wollen..
aber als konsument hat man immer die wahl !

spannend bleibt wie lange es noch 26" souls gibt und wann ein 27.5 Bfe erscheint...


gruss accu


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. Dezember 2014)

Naja. Die Zeichen stehen schon arg auf abwärts bei 26", ob man mag, oder nicht. Cy kennt den Markt gut und ist niemand, der mal eben so was über`s Knie bricht, auch weil er ein Freund von eher langen Produktzyklen ist. 
Die Umstellung bei unverzichtbaren Teilen wie Reifen geht soweit, dass ich damit rechne, innovative Teile mit den neusten Technologien in 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr für 26" zu bekommen. Ich überlege ernsthaft für mein Shocker eine 650b Boxxer zu kaufen, um nicht in einigen Jahren ein Reifenproblem zu haben (so weiches Gummi wird ja auch zügig hart).


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2014)

So sehr ich deine Beiträge sonst schätze,  Schattenmann. Hörst du dir selbst zu? Du willst dir eine 650b Boxxer holen, weil es in zwei bis drei Jahren vielleicht keine Neuentwicklungen an 26er Reifen mehr gibt??? Ähm. Vielleicht herrscht bis dahin auch Krieg zwischen Ost und West. Da werden die Reifen schnell wieder weich. Ok. Ich entgleite. Einfach kurz schmunzeln und gut....jedenfalls vergeht mir nun auch langsam die Lust, nächstes Jahr einen neuen 26er anachronistischen Rahmen zu kaufen,  wenn ihr schon nicht mehr dran glaubt. Dann rutsche ich wohl besser die bestehenden runter, bis die wirklich tot sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Dezember 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> ...weil es in zwei bis drei Jahren vielleicht keine Neuentwicklungen an 26er Reifen mehr gibt???



Aber das ist doch jetzt schon so! Siehe Onza.


----------



## Eaven (11. Dezember 2014)

derAndre schrieb:


> Carsten, hast Du gerade mein BFe ein Butter und Brot Modell beschimpft? Warts ab bis Du mir unter die Finger kommst, dann zeige ich Dir Butter und Brot


 ........Butter & Brot = unsere meistverkauften Modelle mit denen wir hauptsächlich unser Butter & Brot verdienen!

@ Leute. Nicht schon wieder die Laufraddiskussion. Es geht hier um die Cotic UK Manufaktur und ich habe versucht verständlich zu machen das eine kleine Schmiede es sich nicht leisten kann für 3 Laufradgrößen Werkzeuge etc. herzustellen. Guckstdu Nicolai, die haben es auch schon erkannt ..


----------



## accutrax (11. Dezember 2014)

nachdem cy ja nun bekannt gegeben hat, dass das rocket definitiv nicht als 26er kommen wird , 
geht es eben auch um die Dimension der Laufräder ...

.den vergleich mit nicolai finde ich etwas gewagt was die art und anzahl der modelle angeht
bis hin zum produktionsort......



gruss accu


----------



## a.nienie (11. Dezember 2014)

29er rocket fände ich konsequent. Bin aber sicherlich randgruppe.


----------



## dangerousD (11. Dezember 2014)

Da wäre ich dabei. Dann ist's doch massentauglich. Bei meiner Masse!


----------



## Schwimmer (11. Dezember 2014)

Carsten, die Diskussion über Laufradgrößen ist, ja bei der Entscheidung zu der sich Cy genötigt fühlt, doch ein ausschlaggebender Punkt und wird sich auf bei  dem Soul und dem BFe ebenfalls stellen.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Soul gegönnt, bin voll begeistert, aber habe letztes Jahr schon einen Hals bekommen, als mir klar wurde wie handstreichartig das so innovative 650b in den Markt gedrückt wurde.
Die Marketingabteilungen haben ganze Arbeit geleistet - das Werk ist vollbracht - .
Es werden damit alle überrollt (Hersteller, Händler und Kunden), die das zu Recht anders sehen.

Von mir aus können alle Technik-Freaks und Trendsurfer ihren Spass mit den neuen Innovationen haben.
Sie schneiden aber damit denen den Weg ab (Verfügbarkeit der Komponenten), die aus Überzeugung der besseren Fahreigenschaften oder der Nachhaltigkeit eine andere Entscheidung getroffen haben.

Der nächste Hype wird doch schon propagiert:
26+, 27,5+ und 29+
Das heißt: Die  breitere Reifen erfordern nicht nur nur neue Felgen, nein der Rahmen und die Gabel passen dann auch nicht mehr.

Jedes Jahr ein neues Bike - der Traum der Bike-Industrie -


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> @ Leute. Nicht schon wieder die Laufraddiskussion. Es geht hier um die Cotic UK Manufaktur und ich habe versucht verständlich zu machen das eine kleine Schmiede es sich nicht leisten kann für 3 Laufradgrößen Werkzeuge etc. herzustellen. Guckstdu Nicolai, die haben es auch schon erkannt ..



Ich bin jedenfalls froh nicht in Cys Haut zu stecken und solche Entscheidungen treffen zu müssen. Wie man´s macht, macht man´s falsch...


----------



## radzwei (11. Dezember 2014)

Bin neulich auf einem crema gesessen. Ist halt MaSfertigung, deshalb der Preis. Mein Solaris steht dem aber nicht nach. Die 300 - 400 gr weniger Gewicht merkt man nicht. Bin froh, dass cotic noch bezahlbare Rahmen baut.


----------



## accutrax (11. Dezember 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 29er rocket fände ich konsequent. Bin aber sicherlich randgruppe.



konsequent und sehr interessant !! 
vor allem nach dem video..(post420)

gruss accu


----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2014)

Another two cent of mine... Eine kleine Schmiede kann nur dadurch überleben, dass sie für ihre Überzeugungen kämpft und einsteht. Dann wird man immer Kunden finden, die die Dinge genauso sehen und zu einem stehen. Cy sagt zum Beispiel, Stahl ist das Material der Wahl. Stabil, dämpfend, schön und günstig. Und? Es fanden sich Leute, die das überzeugt hat. Und nun? Da stellt er sich vor seine 26er Gemeinde und sagt, ok, eigentlich finde ich 650b scheiße und fahre ein 26er Rocket, aber für euch mache ich nur noch 650er, weil ich Angst habe, 26er nicht mehr an den Mann zu bringen?!?! Wenn er aus Überzeugung handeln würde und 650er für den Überhammer halten würde, vielleicht wäre es dann etwas anderes. So legt sich meine Stirn schon in Falten. Vom großen 26 ain´t dead hype gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (11. Dezember 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Aber das ist doch jetzt schon so! Siehe Onza.


Und nun? Kannst du ohne die nicht radeln??


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Dezember 2014)

Mir geht die Größendiskussion tierisch auf den Geist, trotzdem: Cy muss mit Cotic nicht in erster Linie für Überzeugungen einstehen, sondern seine Brötchen verdienen. Und da die Kompontenindustrie, die großen Hersteller (und nebenbei quasi alle kleinen Hersteller) und somit auch die Mainstream- und viele der Individualkonsumenten dem Weg Richtung 650b folgen, ist der Druck für einen kleinen Hersteller verdammt groß. Und auch wenn das Forum anderes vermuten lässt: Der Durchschnittskonsument kauft die neuen Größen, die Zahlen sind nicht anders zu interpretieren.
Wenn man den Diskurs weiterführen möchte, wäre eine allgmeine Konsumkritik sowie eine Kritik der Produktneomanie und des Austauschzwanges angebracht.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ok. Laufrad Diskussion beendet. 26 is dead. Dann hast du mit deinen Beiträgen wohl jedem Kunden hier dringend davon abgeraten,  sowas noch zu kaufen.  Da bin ich dann auf die Rabatte für die 26er Rahmen bei euch gespannt. Oder was habt ihr mit dem ollen Kram noch vor?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Dezember 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Und nun? Kannst du ohne die nicht radeln??



Darum geht es doch nicht... Ich würde gerne von Neuentwicklungen im Bereich Reifen profitieren. Wenn für 26" nichts neues mehr produziert wird, kann ich das nicht. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? Nicht jeder will eben ewig bei ein und denselben Teilen bleiben sondern auch mal neues ausprobieren.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Dezember 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Another two cent of mine... Eine kleine Schmiede kann nur dadurch überleben, dass sie für ihre Überzeugungen kämpft und einsteht. Dann wird man immer Kunden finden, die die Dinge genauso sehen und zu einem stehen. Cy sagt zum Beispiel, Stahl ist das Material der Wahl. Stabil, dämpfend, schön und günstig. Und? Es fanden sich Leute, die das überzeugt hat. Und nun? Da stellt er sich vor seine 26er Gemeinde und sagt, ok, eigentlich finde ich 650b scheiße und fahre ein 26er Rocket, aber für euch mache ich nur noch 650er, weil ich Angst habe, 26er nicht mehr an den Mann zu bringen?!?! Wenn er aus Überzeugung handeln würde und 650er für den Überhammer halten würde, vielleicht wäre es dann etwas anderes. So legt sich meine Stirn schon in Falten. Vom großen 26 ain´t dead hype gar nicht zu reden.



Der Vergleich hinkt... Mit nem Stahlrahmen kann ich grundsätzlich ja erstmal immer noch alle Teile fahren die es so gibt. An 26" festhalten, während Komponentenhersteller zusehends ihre 26er Produkte aus dem Sortiment nehmen, bzw. Neuentwicklungen nur noch nach den aktuell gehypten Grössen auslegen, ist doch was ganz anderes. Wenn ich mir heute ein Bike aufbaue, will ich sicher sein in 2-3 Jahren immer noch eine Vielzahl an Komponenten zur Auswahl zu haben.
Und noch mal zum klarstellen: Ich bin kein Fan von 650b. Aber früher oder später muss ich kapitulieren. Gerade wenn ich jetzt über eine Neuanschaffung nachdenke.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja. Das ist schwer zu verstehen.  Und nein. Der Vergleich hinkt nicht. Aber ganz ehrlich.  Mir das vollkommen Wurscht. Wenn ich jetzt nicht mehr dauernd neue Rahmen kaufe und das Bestehende runterreite, ist auch mal wieder ein Urlaub drin. Die Freundin freut sich. Und wenn Malte und Cy den Mainstreamkonsumenten als Maß der Dinge sehen, habe ich hier sowieso ein paar Dinge missverstanden.  Bin da ganz entspannt.  Und komme mit Hans Dampf und Mountain King auch gut zurecht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Dezember 2014)

nix für ungut


----------



## Eaven (12. Dezember 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ok. Laufrad Diskussion beendet. 26 is dead. Dann hast du mit deinen Beiträgen wohl jedem Kunden hier dringend davon abgeraten,  so was noch zu kaufen.  Da bin ich dann auf die Rabatte für die 26er Rahmen bei euch gespannt. Oder was habt ihr mit dem ollen Kram noch vor?


....mann, mann, mann.....


----------



## Lord Shadow (12. Dezember 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ok. Laufrad Diskussion beendet. 26 is dead. Dann hast du mit deinen Beiträgen wohl jedem Kunden hier dringend davon abgeraten,  sowas noch zu kaufen.  Da bin ich dann auf die Rabatte für die 26er Rahmen bei euch gespannt. Oder was habt ihr mit dem ollen Kram noch vor?



Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass es was bringt, ein letzter Versuch: Es geht nicht um die Frage, ob 26" heute tot ist. Es geht auch nicht nur um den Mainstreamkonsumenten (wie der aufmerksame Leser sicherlich spitzgekriegt hat). Es geht um zukünftige Entwicklungen und um eine verhältnismäßig KLEINE Schmiede, die sich überlegen muss, wieviel Kohle sie in Werkzeuge und Entwicklung stecken kann. Womit wir auch wieder bei der Modelldiversifikation wären.
Zum Schluss zitiere ich mich noch selbst


Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn man den Diskurs weiterführen möchte, wäre eine allgmeine Konsumkritik sowie eine Kritik der Produktneomanie und des Austauschzwanges angebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimp (12. Dezember 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ...Es geht um zukünftige Entwicklungen und um eine verhältnismäßig KLEINE Schmiede, die sich überlegen muss, wieviel Kohle sie in Werkzeuge und Entwicklung stecken kann. Womit wir auch wieder bei der Modelldiversifikation wären.
> 
> 
> Was kann 26" besser (außer dass es klassisch ist und wir alle vier 26er im Keller haben) als 650b?



Das 26iger Rocket sollte wohl entwickelt sein (inclusive Werkzeug in Übersee), schließlich fahren ein paar von den Dingern rum. Nur mit der Fertigung in UK hat es offensichtlich nicht geklappt, scheint also schwieriger zu sein, Fahrräder in Stückzahlen herzustellen, als der Laie und manchmal auch der Fachmann es sich so vorstellt.
Wenn nun der Entwickler meint, das fertig entwickelte Produkt bei weiterem Zeitverzug nicht verkaufen zu können, was sagt uns das? Entweder das Teil braucht doch noch erhebliche "Nacharbeit" und/oder 26 ist eben wirtschaftlich tot.

Das mit dem Keller ist der Punkt...


----------



## Eaven (12. Dezember 2014)

Richtig & interessanter Ansatz. In Taiwan sind die Werkzeuge für 26" vorhanden. Aber noch mal zur Erinnerung: Wenn Cy heute die Entscheidung trifft Rockets in Taiwan zu bestellen, müsste er 100 Rahmen ordern, die im Juli 2015 dann an die Kunden geliefert werden. Wer soll die in England und Deutschland (die größten Märkte von Cotic) kaufen & wie lange soll er sich die auf Lager legen bis sie abgeflossen sind? Warum soll er als kleine Bude so viel Kapital mit einem so hohen Risiko binden? Ich würde es an seiner Stelle nicht tun und zwar rein aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen. Wohl gemerkt....wir sprechen hier in diesem Thread von einem teuren Fully!! Dennis...got the point?


----------



## accutrax (12. Dezember 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> Schon mal Kohle in den Sparstrumpf stecken, abwarten und vor allen Dingen rechtzeitig bei uns vorbestellen. Allein unsere Warteliste ist schon lang. Wenn die Brits wieder Bestellungen annehmen werden die Rahmen schnell weg sein.




So schnell ändert sich die Sicht auf die dinge...das ist noch nicht mal 3 Monate her

Gruß accu


----------



## Eaven (12. Dezember 2014)

Leute, sagt mal seit ihr heute auf Krawall gebürstet?!

Es macht jetzt wenig Sinn da völlig aus dem Zusammenhang irgend ein statement zu kopieren. Vor 3 Monaten haben wir von einer ersten Kleinserie aus England gesprochen, also 20 Rahmen! Noch im September hatten allein wir eine Handvoll Vorbestellungen, die Rahmen wären also im Herbst schnell weg gewesen!

Heute, im Dezember habe ich in meinem post 488 von einer Batch von 100 Stck. 26iger Rockets gesprochen, die wenn Cy sie heute bestellen würde, frühestens im Juli 2015 eintreffen könnten. Und ich glaube das man dann vielleicht 27.5er aber sicher keine 26" mehr in der Menge verkauft.

Echt...wenn das Wetter heute nicht so Scheiße wäre, würde ich schreiben "Leute geht raus biken "


----------



## accutrax (12. Dezember 2014)

...entspanne carsten..
manche sehen die Sache eben aus einem anderen blickwinkel

der sehr lesenswerte fred im STW forum umfasst immerhin schon 7 seiten...


..und...biken war ich heute morgen schon.....


Gruß accu


----------



## Eaven (12. Dezember 2014)

STW...oh ha...da geht es ja auch ganz ordentlich ab....220 posts
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/cotic-rocket-update-from-cy

Aber auch viele Checker dabei:
 think Cotic woukd be mad to bring out a 26 inch fs. A steel FS is already niche product to then make it even more niche by sticking with an obsolete wheel size doesn't make business sense. Not matter how much people on here might want one the market has moved on. I'm currently riding a 26inch 456 with 9 speed a straight headtube and qr wheels and non dropper post and absolutly love it. But my next bike and a i think its true for most will be 27.5 11 speed tapered headtube maxels and have a a dropper post.

They wouldnt wamt to stuck with a load of stock they couldn't shift quickly. Look at the Gyro's that Orange have just have to sell at less than 1/2 price.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (12. Dezember 2014)

Und jetzt auch noch das Soul 27.5 mit Problemen. Cy hat echt wohl kein gutes Jahr...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Dezember 2014)

Also, eigentlich wollte ich dazu gar nichts mehr sagen. Ich habe nen BFe Rahmen, ein komplettes Soul - so what! Aber so fleißig, wie ihr mich zitiert... Es ist natürlich unangenehm, wenn man beim Wort genommen wird. Aber mannmannmann, Videos und co??? Liebe Eavens, es sind EURE Worte!!! Wer schreibt denn, jammer, ich muss mir ne 650er Boxxer kaufen, weil ich vielleicht keinen neuen Reifen bekomme??? wer denn??? Ich doch nicht. Und morgen im Laden preist du dann ein 26er BFe an??? Darum die Frage, was nun mit dem ollen Kram passieren soll?? Wenn ich vom Markt spreche, dann geht das sicher nur subjektiv, aber, was soll denn das Gelaber vom Mainstream?? Denkt doch mal drüber nach, wie viele Leute WEGEN 26 zu euch gekommen sind!! Die einzige kleine Sorge ist, was mal mit der Gabelversorgung so wird, aber das steht noch vollkommen in den Sternen. Einen auf 26 ain´t dead zu machen und ein halbes Jahr später einknicken. Alter. Das ist NOCH viel peinlicher, als Spezialized. Zumal IHR mündige Kunden bekommen habt, die sich darüber Gedanken machen, wo sie drauf hocken. Sich 100 Rahmen hinlegen und drauf sitzen bleiben. Wartet mal ab, was erst mit den 650ern passiert. Ich hatte auch über eine Rakete nachgedacht, aber 650 kommt nicht in Frage. Und da gibt es einige, die das auch so sehen. Ich wünsche Cy viel Glück, aber den Weg geht er sicher ohne eine Menge seiner Kunden. Ich hoffe, er akquiriert mindestens so viele, wie er verliert. Und Lebowski...ich sah so gar ein paar Jahre so aus wie der. Ich drück gleich so lange ab, bis es klick macht, HAHA!


----------



## Eaven (12. Dezember 2014)

Leute...macht mal ohne mich weiter...ich bin für heute raus. Das muss ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## Eaven (12. Dezember 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Also, eigentlich wollte ich dazu gar nichts mehr sagen. Ich habe nen BFe Rahmen, ein komplettes Soul - so what! Aber so fleißig, wie ihr mich zitiert... Es ist natürlich unangenehm, wenn man beim Wort genommen wird. Aber mannmannmann, Videos und co??? Liebe Eavens, es sind EURE Worte!!! Wer schreibt denn, jammer, ich muss mir ne 650er Boxxer kaufen, weil ich vielleicht keinen neuen Reifen bekomme??? wer denn??? Ich doch nicht. Und morgen im Laden preist du dann ein 26er BFe an??? Darum die Frage, was nun mit dem ollen Kram passieren soll?? Wenn ich vom Markt spreche, dann geht das sicher nur subjektiv, aber, was soll denn das Gelaber vom Mainstream?? Denkt doch mal drüber nach, wie viele Leute WEGEN 26 zu euch gekommen sind!! Die einzige kleine Sorge ist, was mal mit der Gabelversorgung so wird, aber das steht noch vollkommen in den Sternen. Einen auf 26 ain´t dead zu machen und ein halbes Jahr später einknicken. Alter. Das ist NOCH viel peinlicher, als Spezialized. Zumal IHR mündige Kunden bekommen habt, die sich darüber Gedanken machen, wo sie drauf hocken. Sich 100 Rahmen hinlegen und drauf sitzen bleiben. Wartet mal ab, was erst mit den 650ern passiert. Ich hatte auch über eine Rakete nachgedacht, aber 650 kommt nicht in Frage. Und da gibt es einige, die das auch so sehen. Ich wünsche Cy viel Glück, aber den Weg geht er sicher ohne eine Menge seiner Kunden. Ich hoffe, er akquiriert mindestens so viele, wie er verliert. Und Lebowski...ich sah so gar ein paar Jahre so aus wie der. Ich drück gleich so lange ab, bis es klick macht, HAHA!


.....was haust du denn hier raus?!


----------



## frogmatic (12. Dezember 2014)

Moin!
Was den Ton angeht fühle ich innerlich mit Dennis, was die Tatsachen angeht sowieso. Und ich *warte* auf ein Rocket!

Lieber Carsten, du solltest nicht persönlich nehmen was so an Gefühlen und Enttäuschung aufwallt, aber wahrnehmen darfst du das ruhig.
Es wurden ja auch Hoffnungen geschürt.

Die 100 Rahmen pro Auftrag nach Taiwan mögen eine Hausnummer sein.
Ich habe auf jeden Fall vor, mal Cy und Paul direkt anzuschreiben.

Meiner einer hat handfeste Gründe, warum ich 26" will, und ich wäre auch zu einer Vorbestellung mit Anzahlung bereit.
Möglicherweise bin ich nicht der einzige, und ganz möglicherweise lässt sich ja doch eine Bestellung in TW zumindest zum großen Teil mit verbindlichen Vorbestellungen realisieren.

Anderer Aspekt: ich nehme an das BML Abenteuer gab's nicht für umme, und das einzige Stück Cotic, für das ich derzeit Geld ausgeben würde ist ein Rocket. Die Konstruktion steht und funktioniert, also sollte auch der Aufwand, eine Charge in Auftrag zu geben, überschaubar sein.

Last not least - Cy hat ja über die Jahre gezeigt, was er kann, und das er ein Näschen hat - jetzt darf er gerne zeigen, dass er uns das verkauft was wir wollen. Eine gewisse Nachfrage scheint ja da zu sein.

Meine beiden pragmatischen Pfennige...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Dezember 2014)

Carsten. Falls du den letzten Satz meinst, da hoffe ich ernsthaft,  dass du den Film kennst. Das ist ein Zitat. Mettwurst kennt ihn sicher,  sonst wäre er wohl nicht mit dem Dude um die Ecke gekommen.  Der Rest sollte wohl verständlich sein.


----------



## trailterror (12. Dezember 2014)

Bin doch auch arg überrascht und schwer enttäuscht, dass nun auch Cotic klein bei gibt, sich beugt, und sich irgendwo verbiegen lässt.

Und dieses propagiertes sicheres zukunftsgelaberargument hier.....lachhaft

Ist ein standard mehr oder weniger etabliert, so wird ein neuer erfunden und ins leben gerufen....

Also: eier beweisen, nicht ständig jedem shice hinterherhecheln sondern aus überzeugung konstruieren.... Schade cotic


----------



## a.nienie (12. Dezember 2014)

Der markt ist überschaubar. Wenn man mitbekommen hat wie die 26zoll soul rahmen verschleudert wurden ist klar dass da im moment nicht viel geht.

Und es beisst cy sicher auch, dass die dinger nicht kaput gehen...

Mein bfe kann bestimmt noch einer meiner neffen fahren...


----------



## Deleted 195305 (12. Dezember 2014)

BFe = meistverkauftes Modell.

Ich denke eher, es ist beim Soul nicht mehr gelungen zu verargumentieren, warum man für die Reynolds -Butted Maintubes so viel mehr bezahlen soll. Zumal das harte bfe image auch gut ankommt.


----------



## Centi (13. Dezember 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und jetzt auch noch das Soul 27.5 mit Problemen. Cy hat echt wohl kein gutes Jahr...



Um was für ein Problem handelt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Dezember 2014)

es sollte allerdings jedem 26" Fan zu denken geben wenn ein Hersteller, der bisher eher als 26" Verfechter gilt, nun doch auf den 650B/29" Zug aufspringt !
Die Komponenten Hersteller sind bei ihrer Planung jetzt auch schon min bei 2016 oder gar 2017 und die werden das Kommende auch entsprechend mit ihren Abnehmern kommunizieren. 
Sprich Cy wird jetzt schon ungefähr wissen wo die Reise hingeht, ob ihm die Richtung passt oder nicht. 
Als Mini Hersteller mit doch sehr überschaubaren Stückzahlen hat man schlicht nicht die Marktmacht um die Richtung irgendwie zu beeinflussen. 
Also bleibt nur die Wahl das Beste daraus zu machen oder ein (finanzielles) Risiko einzugehen und bei dem alten Standard zu bleiben mit der Gefahr in 2 Jahren immer noch auf den Rahmen zu sitzen. Eine Handvoll Kaufinteressenten 
Unterm Strich muss bei einem Wirtschaftsunternehmen eben ein Gewinn stehen, von irgendetwas wollen/müssen die Inhaber ja leben.


----------



## 18hls86 (13. Dezember 2014)

Zum Glück brauch ich kein Rocket ... 

Und auch kein 650bbb .::  

Mal wieder Schwein gehabt! 

P.s. 559 kann "alles" besser. 

Schöne Grüße, Jürgen


----------



## trailterror (13. Dezember 2014)

@bjoern

Seh ich ja ein, hast bestimmt nicht ganz unrecht...

Aber

Es ist halt einfach traurig zu sehen wie die einstigen "rebellenführer",womöglich entgegen ihrer prinzipien und überzeugungen, der "diktatorischen mafia" zum opfer fallen.

dieses reihenweise einknicken find ich ganz furchtbar.

Wo bleibt der gegenpol von einigen solidarisch sich zusammenschliessenden herstellern, welche die fakten aussprechen und auch offensiv mal nachteile von grösseren laufrädern offen auf den tisch legen.

Das würde nebenbei bestimmt doch auch viele kunden in ihrem glauben pro 26' weiter stärken und weiter standhaft werden lassen.

Man würde sicherlich einige reifen und felgenhersteller mobilisiert bekommen.

Aber nein, man wird ein weiterer unbedeutender von angst getriebener lemming, welcher in der masse untergeht und jeglichen glanz zu verlieren droht.....


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Dezember 2014)

Die Angst wegen der Komponenten ist mir einfach ein Rätsel.  Die machen Federgabeln für Fatbikes. Ebenso Reifen. Sogar in verschiedenen Breiten. Jetzt müssen sie auch noch wegen der plus Größen ran. Will mir da jemand erzählen,  dass das ein größerer Markt ist,  als 26er Komponenten? Ist doch nicht wahr.


----------



## rayc (13. Dezember 2014)

Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung, ich versteh die Panik auch nicht.

Conti bringt neue Reifen in 26 Zoll raus (Baron und Kaiser Projekt).
Bei anderen Herstellern sieht es ähnlich aus.

Laut Herstellerbefragung (in der Bike) werden mehr Reifen in 26 verkauft als in 650B und 29 zusammen.

Ich denk Cy macht einen taktischen Fehler, besonders als Kleinhersteller muss man sich auf eine Nische spezialisieren.
Den Mainstream bedienen die Massenhersteller, dagegen kann er nicht anstinken.

Das Rocket war für einige interessant, da es eines der wenigen neuen 26-Fully war.
Diese potentiellen Kunden verliert er nun.
Als 650B-Version ist es nur eins von vielen Bikes.
Nichts besonderes.


----------



## trailterror (13. Dezember 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Das Rocket war für einige interessant, da es eines der wenigen neuen 26-Fully war.
> .



Ich hab nie regelmässig hier reingeschaut. Gestern bin ich genau aus deinem aufgeführten grund hier gelandet. 
Ein, im mittleren FW angesiedeltes, stabiles 26er spassfully....

Die industrie setzt diese künstlich erschaffene existenzangst (in richtung hersteller und kunden) absichtlich als politisches medium ein um ihr ziel zu erreichen.

Die marionettenführer lassen die muskeln spielen und die schachbrettfiguren lassen sich (ver) leiten


----------



## Kerosin0815 (13. Dezember 2014)

Habe mal in einem GB Magazin gelesen wie die Komponentenhersteller zum Thema 26" stehen.
Die Kernaussage war, das durch die immer noch Massenhaft verbreiteten 26" Räder das Angebot an entsprechenden Komponenten noch über Jahre gesichert ist.
Nur Specialized und einige wenige andere sind konsequent von 26 abgerückt.
Mache mir da keine Sorgen wegen Reifen usw.
Cotic stand für mich als "Fels in der Brandung" pro 26.
Hab gedacht die stehen ohne wenn und aber zu 26".
Wenn in einigen Jahren tatsächlich nix mehr für meine 26 Räder zu bekommen ist...dann schwenke ich gezwungenermaßen auf die gehypten 27,5 um.
Der Unterschied 26 vs 27,5 ist so gering...es tut mir dann nicht weh.
Trotzdem bleibt ein fader Beigeschmack bei dem ganzen reihenweise Einknicken.


----------



## dangerousD (13. Dezember 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Das Rocket war für einige interessant, da es eines der wenigen neuen 26-Fully war.
> Diese potentiellen Kunden verliert er nun.
> Als 650B-Version ist es nur eins von vielen Bikes.
> Nichts besonderes.



Ganz ehrlich? Als ich mir 2012 das Rocket geholt habe, war das NICHT wegen der Laufradgröße. Die war mir herzlich egal, da ich ohnehin LR und Gabel neu brauchte. Das Rocket hatte aber einfach genau die Geo, die ich wollte. In Kombination mit dem bocksteifen DropLink-Hinterbau hat es einfach zu meinem Fahrstil gepaßt. Und ja, auch die eigenständige Optik war ein Grund - Stahlrohre haben ein gewisses Flair. Außerdem schafft Cy es - andere als viele andere Hersteller - auch bei großen Rahmen ein sehr kurzes Steuerrohr zu verbauen. "Low, slack and maneuvrable" hat mich überzeugt - auf Mehrtagestouren in den Alpen, im Bikepark, auf alpinen Abfahrten.

Inzwischen bin ich auch fast 3.000km auf meinem Solaris gefahren - und mußte feststellen, dass aller anfänglichen Skepsis zum Trotz 29er BEI MEINER GRÖSSE (192cm) extrem viel Sinn und noch mehr Spaß machen. Vorausgesetzt, die Geo paßt - und das tut sie auch beim Solaris. DAS ist Cy's Kernkompetenz - geile Geo's zaubern. Deshalb wird er auch zukünftig Kunden finden, denen es nicht primär um die Laufradgröße geht, davon bin ich überzeugt 

Nach meiner Erfahrung hätte ich gern ein 29er Rocket für gröbere Sachen, mit geiler Cy-Geo... 650B würde ich persönlich einfach überspringen


----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2014)

Centi schrieb:


> Um was für ein Problem handelt es sich?



Die Soul 275 aus dem letzten Batch hatten wohl nicht so guten Lack, daher hat er sie pulvern lassen. Das fanden die Kunden wohl teilweise nicht so gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (13. Dezember 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> .....
> Als 650B-Version ist es nur eins von vielen Bikes.
> Nichts besonderes.


....und das wären in Stahl?...


----------



## Eaven (13. Dezember 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Soul 275 aus dem letzten Batch hatten wohl nicht so guten Lack, daher hat er sie pulvern lassen. Das fanden die Kunden wohl teilweise nicht so gut....


......ich habe von einem Nachbarn gehört das Cy die Rahmen in einem dunklen Keller von Waisenkindern schweißen lässt.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Dezember 2014)

There's been some confusion around the Soul275 frames finally coming back into stock over the last couple of weeks which we want to clear up.

As you might be aware we've been out of stock of Soul275's for quite a few months as we worked through some supply problems, the result of which was that we felt the fastest way to get frames back into stock was to have them modified and re-finished here in the UK. They've been brought up to 2015 spec with top and down tube gussets which improve the durability with 140mm forks, and all frames will have these from now on.

The frames have been finished in custom colour matched powder coat with vinyl decals over the top. This is familiar to us as it's how we started out back in 2003 when Taiwan paint quality wasn't what it is now. This process is tough, durable, and we think it's good looking too. Unfortunately the feedback from our first customers of these frames, and our dealers who are used to our usual finishing technique feel that it's not quite befitting a Cotic frame. Up close it's not as smooth and crisp as the wet paint/decals under laquer finish we get from our Taiwanese supplier, and if our customers aren't happy, then we're not happy. As a result, the current batch of Soul275's finished in this way is reduced in price to £400.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (13. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich sehe ich eine Pulverung statt Lack sogar als Steigerung.
Schlagfest und allgemein widerstandsfähiger als Lack.
*Gut gemachte* Pulverbeschichtungen sehen eigentlich sehr ansprechend aus.
Von daher würde es mich nicht stören wenn mein Cotic Rahmen gepulvert wäre.
Wenn ich einen meiner Rahmen irgendwann mal auffrische dann wird er Pulverbeschichtet.

Aber auch da gehen die Meinungen Pulver vs Lack auseinander.


----------



## Centi (13. Dezember 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Soul 275 aus dem letzten Batch hatten wohl nicht so guten Lack, daher hat er sie pulvern lassen. Das fanden die Kunden wohl teilweise nicht so gut....



Danke! Was bekomme ich dann eigentlich wenn ich in den nächsten ein bis drei Monaten einen neuen Rahmen kaufen würde? Will original in guter Qualität!


----------



## Catsoft (13. Dezember 2014)

Centi schrieb:


> Danke! Was bekomme ich dann eigentlich wenn ich in den nächsten ein bis drei Monaten einen neuen Rahmen kaufen würde? Will original in guter Qualität!



Ich denke du bekommst, egal ob Lack oder Pulver, gute Qualität! Ist eher ein Problem der Kundenerwartung...

@Eaven: Ich habe nix behauptet, was nicht schon auf dem offiziellen Kanal berichtet worden wäre. Ich finde die Qualitätskontrolle und Offenheit von Cy wirklich super! Ich wollte frei nach einem alten Fußballerspruch ("Erst hatten wir kein Glück und dann kam auch noch Pech dazu.") nur eins aussagen: hast du Schei** an der Hacke, hast du Schei**  an der Hacke! Cy macht super Bikes in herausragender Qualität und hat so eine Strähne nicht verdient.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (13. Dezember 2014)

"....Will Original in guter Qualität......" ok ..."Will erklären ...so du besser verstehen": 

Natürlich bekommst du gute Qualität wenn du jetzt einen Soul 275 Rahmen bestellst. Die haben Gussets an die Ober- und Unterrohre geschweißt, dazu musste natürlich der Rahmen vorher entlackt werden. Anschließend haben sie die Rahmen gepulvert, aber der Lack ist nicht perfekt geworden, sondern ist an manchen Stellen etwas "porig". Die Label sind natürlich auf den Rahmen geklebt. Dafür gibt es die Rahmen jetzt zu einem ziemlich geilen 2. Wahl Preis. Ich würde denke das der Lack schlagfester ist als der Taiwan-Naßlack, das Pulver ist relativ fett aufgetragen, die eingeschlagene Seriennummer kann man fast nicht mehr erkennen. 

So Leute...Feuer frei....lasst raus was euch auf der Seele brennt.


----------



## accutrax (13. Dezember 2014)

auf der seele brennt mir diesbezüglich nichts mehr,
rocket wäre schön gewesen....muss aber auch nicht sein..

aber weil es ja -- ganz sachlich, nicht aufregen---um die fertigung von bikes in UK ging...
nachdem orange sich vor geraumer zeit von der 26" laufradgrösse komplett verabschiedet hatte, und ein jahr lang keine 26" bikes mehr produziert hat...
haben sie nun wieder ein 26" ins programm aufgenommen...als rahmen und komplettrad, das alpine 160 am26 und das alpine 160 rs26..
auf der letzten eurobike hatte ich am orange stand erfreut nachgefragt wie das denn kommt...
und als antwort bekommen ...wenn man in uk produziert und entsprechend viele mitarbeiter hat kann man es sich schlichtweg nicht leisten zahlungswillige kunden die ein orange kaufen wollen zu verlieren..(der alpine rahmen kostet ab 1300.-gbp, )...
ok...es ist ganz aus alu , wie das frühere hemlock, und nicht halb wie das rocket..und es ist ein völlig anderes konzept..
(und man erspart sich als hersteller auch einen 8 seitigen wheelsize battle im forum..)



und dann finde ich auch das noch ganz interessant...die dezember umfrage im STW forum....
da besteht im moment !! noch nachholbedarf bei den checkern...









jetzt gehts nightriden....mit dem 26" Bfe und der alten wilma...


gruss accu

nachtrag..orange hat auch das 26" downhillbike 322 wieder ins programm genommen...frameset ab 2000.- gbp


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Dezember 2014)

Es ist jetzt 18 Jahre her, dass ich meine Bankausbildung angefangen habe. Damals war ich alles, bloß kein Vorzeige-Kundenbetreuer: Achtziger BMXer und Graffiti Maler sowie mit meinem GT Tequesta "No Way Dennis" Mountainbiker. Dennoch - unser Ausbilder sagte in den Einführungswochen einen Satz, den ich nie vergessen habe und auch nie vergessen werde. Er sagte mit voller Überzeugung und Begeisterung: "Seid den Kunden dankbar, die sich bei euch beschweren!! Denn sie sind es, die euch noch eine Chance geben. Die euch zeigen, dass ihr Ihnen etwas bedeutet, statt einfach nebenan beim Wettbewerb ein Konto zu eröffnen!" Ich bin ihm bis heute sehr dankbar für diesen Satz.


----------



## Eaven (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin dir auch sehr dankbar für diesen Satz.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Dezember 2014)

Das freut mich, denn Centi war einfach nur ein Interessent für die 650b Zukunft, der etwas schlechtes gelesen hat und vor dem dem Kauf Aufklärung wünschte.  Schön,  wenn wieder alles im Lot ist.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Dezember 2014)

rayc schrieb:


> Als 650B-Version ist es nur eins von vielen Bikes.
> Nichts besonderes.


ist das so ?
warum war es dann in der Masse der 26" etwas besonderes ?

Letztendlich ist es doch "egal" welche LR Größe drinnen steckt, wenn die Geo zu dem was man damit machen will gut passt
dieses Bashing gegen die "neuen" LR Größen nimmt manchmal schon fast groteske Formen an, rollen tun sie alle


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2014)

Das Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## Centi (14. Dezember 2014)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Das freut mich, denn Centi war einfach nur ein Interessent für die 650b Zukunft, der etwas schlechtes gelesen hat und vor dem dem Kauf Aufklärung wünschte.  Schön,  wenn wieder alles im Lot ist.



Danke, wenigstens einer der das erkannt hat! Hätte ich so auch von Leuten erwartet die die Rahmen verkaufen wollen. Aber statt dessen kommt was wie "was Du wollen, du dumm und nix verstehen" fehlt nur noch am Anfang ey alda.

War mit meinem Soul 26" super zufrieden, aber dann gibt es eben ein neues Yo Eddy oder Ritchey Timberwolf.

Oder wie war das mit "eine Chance geben"!? Na ja, mal sehen.


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es doch "egal" welche LR Größe drinnen steckt, wenn die Geo zu dem was man damit machen will gut passt



...dumm halt, dass die wahl der laufradgrösse einfluss auf die rahmenbauweise und geo hat....


----------



## accutrax (14. Dezember 2014)

als begeisterter cotic fahrer und das schon lange bevor eaven cycles hier D-distributor geworden ist...
(bfe mk1, mit den alten fetten sitzstreben in battleshipgrey und hemlock, short/long...ein super rahmen !
,aber leider ist an meinem auch die  kettenstrebe gebrochen...) und den erfahrungen mit 2 Bfe frames von eaven cycles..
hatte ich von den beiden supportern hier ein professionelleren oder entspannteren umgang mit der kritik, oder besser dem unverständnis an cy!s entscheidung erwartet, als "das geht mir tierisch auf den geist" und "auf krawall gebürstet " etc...

aber egal, unabhängig davon welche laufradgrösse hier jetzt alle gut finden oder gut finden sollen....
ich hoffe, dass das rocket nicht das gleiche schicksal erleidet wie das von mir so geschätzte hemlock, das wurde auch immer wieder als neuauflage versprochen, produktionstermine genannt, die erwartungen und vorfreude am brennen gehalten..aber letztendlich nie wieder  gebaut !

falls jemand die aufregung um das 26" rocket nicht verstehen kann...ist er mit sicherheit noch keines gefahren ...


jetzt montiere ich den wet scream vorne aufs 26" Bfe..und wenn es dämmert gehts wieder los..


gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (14. Dezember 2014)

gelöscht...macht keine Sinn


----------



## frogmatic (14. Dezember 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist es doch "egal" welche LR Größe drinnen steckt, wenn die Geo zu dem was man damit machen will gut passt dieses Bashing gegen die "neuen" LR Größen nimmt manchmal schon fast groteske Formen an, rollen tun sie alle


Ich kann dir ja mal für Wochenende zum Stolpern meine kurzen Beine leihen - und du wirst merken warum auch das eine Zoll einen Unterschied macht. Selbiges gilt für andere Gesichtspunkte: mein 301 hat 43cm Sitzrohr, das Rocket (das ich nicht habe) ebenso wie das BFe das ich gut kenne haben nur 40cm. Hört sich nach nix an, für mich sind's Welten.

Letztlich sind es von 26" zu 27.5" nur zweieinhalb Zentimeter, nicht mehr als 4% - was im Allgemeinen nicht spürbar ist und ansonsten im Messfehler untergeht, hinsichtlich der behaupteten Vorteile. Aber wie oben geschildert merke ich persönlich den Unterschied deutlich.
Dass ich wegen der Hirnfürze der Industrie jetzt als Konsequenz auf das Rad verzichten soll, das ich mir eigentlich wünsche, stinkt mir schon.

Falls jemand Alternativen zum Rocket kennt, bin ich für Hinweise offen!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Dezember 2014)

Was ist denn mit dir nur los, Carsten? Hat das irgendwer verlangt? Es fragt sich eben leider, ob deine bissigen und zynischen Bemerkungen in dieser Art angemessen sind, bloß weil deine Meinung nicht mit der deiner Kunden kongruent ist. Aber wenn man die 26er erst mit Werbestrategien angezogen hat, dann muss man das im Vertrieb leider aushalten können. Aber so langsam ist es wirklich genug. Time will tell.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Dezember 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Letztlich sind es von 26" zu 27.5" nur zweienhalb Zentimeter


IMO ist das Bekloppteste übrigens nicht der geringe Unterschied zum 26er, sondern der zum 29er. Dass man nicht drei Laufradgrößen produzieren kann, erscheint mir plausibel, aber die Wahl müsste in jeder kundenorientierten Lösung zwischen 26 und 29 fallen. 29 ist für die Jungs und Mädels ab 185cm eine der besten Innovationen der letzten Jahre, denn die sahen auf den 26ern mit den xl Rahmen aus, wie auf dem Kinderrad. Und die Zukunft heißt dann also groß oder ganz groß, super!


----------



## Centi (14. Dezember 2014)

> Zitat von Eaven:
> Vielleicht sollten wir wirklich mal ein bissel professioneller werden und Support von Montags bis Freitags Nine to Five bieten und auch Emails nur in der Zeit beantworten. Wir sollten uns einen Webshop mit anonymen Bestellungen und Bestellbestätigungen bauen. Hier gibt es dann zukünftig einfach Wiederholung der Newsletter Inhalte und ein wenig Marketinggeschwafel, auf keinen Fall persönlichen Sichtweisen oder Meinungen am besten gar nichts Persönliches. Ist das so die Art von Business und Support die ihr euch denkt?....Meine nicht, falls es jemals soweit kommt mache ich die EC Bude dicht.



Geht das mit dem gekränkten Getue schon wieder weiter. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Und es ist auch persönlich und professionell möglich, muss ich in meinem Beruf auch schaffen. Ansonsten bin ich für Montag bis Freitag, sorry. Wäre auch schade!


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2014)

@frogmatic

Erhältliche 26' enduro bikes

-Transition suppressor
-Bionicon Edison Evo
-Banshee Rune
-Banshee Spitfire
-Orange Alpine
-Votec Ve 160
-Canfield Brothers Balance
-Fusion Freak
-Propain Tyee
-Knolly Chilcotin
-Swarf Curve
-DMR Bolt
-Last Herb 160

Manche sind 26 und 27,5' kompatibel (Banshee's, Propain, Canfield, Bionicon und Swarf)

Swarf und DMR sind aus Stahl

Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## frogmatic (14. Dezember 2014)

Danke erstmal!
Einige sind a priori draußen - Rune und Herb, leider 43cm Sitzrohr (auch wenn sie mir ansonsten gut gefallen, bin aber beim Herb auch noch genau zwischen 2 Größen).

Dass andere wie z.B. Banshee es schaffen, 26" und 27.5" unter einen Hut zu bringen, sollte dem Herrn Turner zu denken geben.
Aber den will ich ja nochmal persönlich anschreiben...


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2014)

Sitzrohr zu kurz oder zu lang?


----------



## radzwei (14. Dezember 2014)

eine Prognose zu treffen, wie viele Kunden nur mit 26" leben können, oder wie viele Kunden auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen, weil die Hersteller sich auf 650B geeinigt haben, scheint nicht einfach. Wenn einem die Geo der Cotic Räder, die schlanken Rohre und das gerade Sitzrohr taugen, der wird wohl auch den mit minimal größeren Laufrädern zurecht kommen.  650B hätte nicht sein müssen, aber es hat sich halt so entwickelt. Cotic hat immer noch genügend Alleinstellungsmerkmale gegenüber anderen Herstellern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2014)

Das 26er Rocket war auf jeden Fall das beste Enduro, das ich bisher unter dem Hintern hatte (inkl. meinem Pyga 140, das ein wirklich sehr gutes Bike ist). Ich habe sehr lange gewartet, bis ich meinen ersten 26er LRS verkauft habe, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass das Rocket wieder in 26" kommt. Nach über einem Jahr verzögerung habe ich mich für das Pyga entschieden, weil ich erstens wieder ein Fully wollte aber auch den Verdacht bekam, dass das neue Rocket 650b werden könnte. Und ich bin hinsichtlich dieser Entwicklung auch unbesorgt, denn eine schlechte Geometrie hat Cy bisher nicht produziert.
Wenn 26er Soul und BFe auslaufen würden, fände ich das sehr schade, allerdings müssen auch die Händler und Hersteller ein bisschen mit der Zeit gehen. Wir merken beim Soul einen deutlichen Verschub, hin zum Verkauf von 650b Bikes.


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2014)

radzwei schrieb:


> ....auf Nummer sicher gehen wollen....



Die sicherheit wirst du in der branche nie längerfristig haben, weil man sich ständig was neues einfallen lassen wird um dem kunden zu suggerieren, dass er was neues braucht....


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Dezember 2014)

...und der Kunde was neues braucht, weil Konsum die bequemste Art der Befriedigung ist, der Reiz aber mit Altem verloreb geht. That`s modern life.
Aber es sei, bei aller angebrachten Konsumkritik, erwähnt, dass nur so die Industrie am Leben bleibt und technische Neuerungen und auch immer wieder echte Innovationen kommen (29", aktuelle Entwicklung bei den Fahrwerken, Gummimischungen auf Highendniveau).


----------



## Kerosin0815 (14. Dezember 2014)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ...und der Kunde was neues braucht, weil Konsum die bequemste Art der Befriedigung ist, der Reiz aber mit Altem verloreb geht. That`s modern life.
> Aber es sei, bei aller angebrachten Konsumkritik, erwähnt, dass nur so die Industrie am Leben bleibt und technische Neuerungen und auch immer wieder echte Innovationen kommen (29", aktuelle Entwicklung bei den Fahrwerken, Gummimischungen auf Highendniveau).



29" ist eine Innovation 
Na ja...


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2014)

@Lord Shadow

"Brauchen tun" denk ich schon mal nicht. Er "will" es eher.

Nur warum?

Eben zum grossen teil weil die werbemaschinerie uns ständig zudrönt, beeinflusst, negatives verschleiert, sachen schönredet, reize schafft und erzeugt die sehr oft gar nicht nötig sind. Gelogen wird nebenbei ab und zu auch noch ganz gern.

Bzgl. Befriedigung gibts schöneres als konsumgeilheit 

Aber auch wird der konsumgeilste und reiche käufer mit seinem konsumwahn auf dauer nicht glücklich werden. Sobald er etwas erstanden hat, so hat es seinen reiz verloren.
Ständig auf der suche und nie wirklich zufrieden und ausgeglichen...

Ich denk auch nicht, dass "nur so" bedingungen geschaffen werden können um ab und zu auch mal echte innovation rauszuhauen...


----------



## 18hls86 (14. Dezember 2014)

Das Niveau wird wieder besser. Erfreulich!
Schade, das die oldschool Leute nicht wirklich ernst genommen werden.
Aber ich denke, daß es auch weiterhin reichlich Optionen geben wird. So läuft halt mal das "Geschäft."
Wenn man älter wird, will man auch nicht laufend Fehler wiederholen. Verständlich, auch irgendwo.
Der Jugend ist das halt egal.
Schade, drum. Ich persönlich sehe eher ein 26'er Bashing, gewollt von der Industrie und Ihren Angestellten. Aber da wären wir wieder beim Geschäft. Leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (14. Dezember 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> Sitzrohr zu kurz oder zu lang?



Sitzrohr zu lang, bin halt ein Zwerg mit kurzen Beinen 
Beim Herb bin ich auch noch vom Reach her genau zwischen zwei Größen...

Des weitern brauche ich kein Sofa, eher was straffes, was den vorhandenen Federweg dann freigibt, wenn ich ihn wirklich brauche.
Dummerweise kam mir auch in der hinsicht das Rocket arg gut vor.

Edit sagt:
außerdem bin ich eine alte Memme und will weiterhin vorne 2 Kettenblätter fahren, damit ich mit den mürben Knien den Berg noch hochkomme.


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Dezember 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> ........Butter & Brot = unsere meistverkauften Modelle mit denen wir hauptsächlich unser Butter & Brot verdienen!
> 
> @ Leute. Nicht schon wieder die Laufraddiskussion. Es geht hier um die Cotic UK Manufaktur und ich habe versucht verständlich zu machen das eine kleine Schmiede es sich nicht leisten kann für 3 Laufradgrößen Werkzeuge etc. herzustellen. Guckstdu Nicolai, die haben es auch schon erkannt ..



Bei Nicolai war es eine erhebliche Straffung des Sortiments mit 27,5, 29, Modellvarianten und die Abschaffung von Sonderwünschen
Die sind nach ausgiebigen Test und der Sichtung der Marktentwicklung zu dem Schluss gekommen die 26 Zoll Modelle bis auf eines durch 27,5 und 29 Zoll zu ersetzen.
Bei einer kleine Schmiede eine wichtige und für Nicolai auch eine richtige Entscheidung. Die sind dafür auch heftigst kritisiert worden und übel beschimpft worden. Falls man dennoch ein 26 Zoll haben möchte ist möglich. Das dann eine und kostet ca 700€ extra.
Das Argon war bei mir damals auch im Favoritenkreis und meine Entscheidung fiel dann auch u.a. wegen 26 Zoll auf Cotic und das Soul.

Carsten, ich sehe den Zwiespalt in dem sich Cy befindet, aber gegen seine Überzeugung handelt ist das auch unternehmerischer Sicht schwierig.
Da es beim Rocket, so wie ich es verstanden habe, Probleme mit der Konstruktion als auch mit dem Produktiostandort gibt, könnte er doch bis zur Lösung dieser, Kleinserien mit 50 Stück und nur einer Farbe ordern.
Das Stichwort zum anders sein heißt doch dann: Alleinstellungsmerkmal

Es wurde auch immer behauptet, dass Stahl als Rahmenbaumaterial tot sei.

Viele Modelle, auch von den großen Herstellern, sind seit her bzw. werden auf den Markt kommen, so dass diese "fundierte" Marktanalyse sich doch in einem ganz anderen Lichte steht.

@Centi: Das Yo Eddy wird es nach meinem Kenntnisstand aber in 27,5 und 29 Zoll und das Timberwolf in 27,5 Zoll ab 2016 geben.


----------



## Eaven (14. Dezember 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @frogmatic
> ...Swarf und DMR sind aus Stahl....
> Angaben ohne Gewähr


......Danke, ich glaube so kommen wir zurück zum Thema. Soweit mir bekannt ist DMR derzeit die einzige Bude die ein Fully in Stahl aus Kleinserie anbietet. Swarf kannte ich vorher noch nicht, erstaunlich das in England immer noch neue Marken wie Pilze aus dem Boden hauen.  Leider haben die Swarf Leute Leute aber wohl auch das gleiche Problem:

http://www.swarfcycles.co.uk/index.php/products-swarf/curve


----------



## trailterror (14. Dezember 2014)

@Eaven 
Welches problem meinst du?

@frogmatic 

Sitzrohre könntest du bestimmt bei dem ein oder anderen rad wenige cm selber kürzen/kürzen lassen....Ein user hat das beim rune z.bsp gemacht. Die banshees sind aber tendenziell eher staubsaugerhinterbauten...


----------



## accutrax (14. Dezember 2014)

das aus meiner sicht interessanteste stahlfully ist momentan das BTR pinner..
ist teurer als das rocket aber "ready to order" und ...
handmade in UK !..
als 26" oder ! als 650B erhältlich,
customgeo ist möglich,
ral farbe nach wunsch..
cane creek DB..
wurde aus einer kickstarter kampagne heraus entwickelt..#pushforthepinner..

auch hierzu gibt es einen fred im STW forum...
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/btr-pinner-or-cotic-rocket

und falls jemand auf ungewöhnliche rahmenformen steht...
http://caminade.eu/bikes/one4all-bike/?lang=en
(mit 2souls ausfallenden...allerdings keine slider)

gruss accu


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe zu wenig Ahnung vom bike designen, um einschätzen zu können, ob sowas am Ende nur ein fauler Kompromiss ist. Aber auf den ersten Blick erscheinen mir die variablen Dropouts wie beim Swarf oder auch bei Alutech als die wahre und versöhnliche Lösung.  Mein ns soda ist zwar rein 26, hat aber auch verstellbare Dropouts und Einsätze am Rockerarm. Vielleicht sollte das Rocket auch mit sowas um die Ecke kommen.


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> ......Danke, ich glaube so kommen wir zurück zum Thema. Soweit mir bekannt ist DMR derzeit die einzige Bude die ein Fully in Stahl aus Kleinserie anbietet. Swarf kannte ich vorher noch nicht, erstaunlich das in England immer noch neue Marken wie Pilze aus dem Boden hauen.  Leider haben die Swarf Leute Leute aber wohl auch das gleiche Problem:
> 
> http://www.swarfcycles.co.uk/index.php/products-swarf/curve



Und sie sind wohl weit davon entfernt "Massenfertigung" (=20-50 Stück) anbieten zu können. Obwohl Chris DeKerf das für Chomag ja auch hinbekommen hat.


----------



## Eaven (15. Dezember 2014)

trailterror schrieb:


> @Eaven
> Welches problem meinst du?
> @frogmatic ...


 .......naja, es ist nicht lieferbar


----------



## frogmatic (15. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man auf singletrackworld.com mal den Fred Cotic Rocket vs. BTR Pinner anschaut findet man auf Seite 3 oder 4 einige Post zu Bildern von Mike McDermid auf Flickr, samt spannenden Kommentaren. Offensichtlich wird das BTR Pinner zumindest in Teilen bei BML gefertigt.
Erstaunlich, dass die Rockets da nicht hinzubekommen sein sollen. Ich wüsste ja doch gern, was da gelaufen ist.

Das Pinner sieht ziemlich schräg aus, würde meinen Typ betonen. Aber der Preis ist jenseits von allem, und dann doch nur ein 190mm Dämpfer...

Ansonsten habe ich gestern mal Cy angeschrieben und ihm eine Anzahlung angeboten. 
Falls sich noch jemand sicher ist, dass er/sie ein Rocket will, Farbe bekennen und Butter bei die Fische!
Vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## trailterror (15. Dezember 2014)

@Eaven 

ah...ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (15. Dezember 2014)

So, heute habe ich nochmal bei Cotic die news gelesen, unter dem bekannten Statement steht noch:
"So, not great news, but we are committed to getting the Rocket back in to production. We bloody love that bike and we worked so hard to develop it."

Mal kucken.
Schon was neues gehört, Carsten, oder sind die Briten noch in der Selbstfindung?


----------



## a.nienie (15. Dezember 2014)

Das vollgefederte bmx von scylla war trotz leichtgewichtabstimmung interessant vom fahrverhalten, wobei ich nur kurz etwas gehampelt bin...


----------



## Eaven (16. Dezember 2014)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ....Schon was neues gehört, Carsten, oder sind die Briten noch in der Selbstfindung?


....ich bin immer relativ gut im Bilde und weiß was bei Cy und Paul abgeht, kann aber eben nicht alles veröffentlichen. Warte einfach noch mal bis Ende des Monats, denke das Cy dann schon die konkreteren Maßnahmen und Entscheidungen bekannt gibt. Sie haben schon Entscheidungen getroffen, es ist ja nicht so das sie planlos sind


----------



## frogmatic (16. Dezember 2014)

Eaven schrieb:


> .... es ist ja nicht so das sie planlos sind


...sie wirken nur so 

Ende des Monats ist nicht mehr weit, und ich stehe nicht unter Handlungszwang - ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Eaven (20. Dezember 2014)

Falls es noch bis Juli dauert kann Cy gleich den neuen Achsstandard 148 berücksichtigen 
http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/12/19...-fast-its-about-more-than-just-better-wheels/


----------



## trailterror (20. Dezember 2014)

Ein heul smiley hätts wohl besser getroffen. Boost 148


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Dezember 2014)

So ein Schmarrn


----------



## accutrax (20. Dezember 2014)

der logik der neuen laufradgrösse folgend wirds sicher noch viele weitere neue  standards geben..
ein neuer bremsaufnahme standard hätte da aus meiner sicht potential.. PM war gestern..

zu boost 148  gabs schon mal einen artikel im frühsommer ...
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/trek-and-sram-roll-out-wider-axle-standard-41352/

der heiterkeitseffekt ist allerdings bei bikerumor.com deutlich grösser...
und die comments interessanter...

gruss accu


----------



## /dev/random (20. Dezember 2014)

Andrew S. Tanenbaum schrieb:
			
		

> The nice thing about standards is that you have so many to choose from; furthermore, if you do not like any of them, you can just wait for next year's model.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (25. Dezember 2014)

Moin!

Auf Singletrackworld.com verkauft gerade jemand seinen Rahmen für 900 GBP...

Robert


----------



## dangerousD (25. Dezember 2014)

... und bei mir gäbe es ihn schon für 500 Euro ohne Dämpfer...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (25. Dezember 2014)

Grösse?


----------



## radjey (25. Dezember 2014)

L. Warte gerade auf eine PN von ihm


----------



## dangerousD (25. Dezember 2014)

radjey schrieb:


> L. Warte gerade auf eine PN von ihm


Da war sogar jemand noch schneller als Du  PN folgt.


----------



## radjey (25. Dezember 2014)

Damn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2014)

Falls noch jemand ein Rocket Größe S sucht: meins bekommt ihr


























nicht


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Dezember 2014)

witzig!














passt mir zum Glück nicht!


----------



## accutrax (25. Dezember 2014)

mir auch nicht....
das rocket im stw forum ist ja ein s

aber falls sich jemand von seinem  rocket in m trennen will.....zustand nahezu egal...bitte pn an mich
eilt  auch nicht..
(nachdem ich fast bei oben genanntem...mir zu grossem .. large gelandet wäre.......)

gruss accu


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. Dezember 2014)

In M wäre Dees Rahmen in Minuten an mich verkauft gewesen


----------



## accutrax (26. Dezember 2014)

bei m hätte ich auch sofort ! zugesagt....

aber spätestens wenn dann das 650b rocket erhältlich sein wird...
werden ja sicherlich viele mit der zeit gehen und sich von ihren alten raketen trennen....
dann...

gruss accu


----------



## scylla (26. Dezember 2014)

accutrax schrieb:


> mir auch nicht....
> das rocket im stw forum ist ja ein s



dann hätte ja @frogmatic evtl doch noch Glück gehabt 
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/fs-cotic-rocket-frame-x-fusion-slant-stans-hope-wheels


----------



## accutrax (26. Dezember 2014)

die schmale rakete gibt es schon eine weile im stw...
der versand nach d ist zwar immer eine herausforderung  für  einen privaten Verkäufer in uk,
lässt  sich aber aus eigener erfahrung immer irgendwie regeln... ...


gruss accu


----------



## Gonzo_MB (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe das ganze gestern erst gelesen und bin ehrlich geschockt. Ich hatte mir im Sommer ein Soul in 26" aufgebaut und bin davon begeistert. Geometrie/Fahrverhalten/Größe alles passt perfekt beim Cotic. Jetzt wollte ich auch noch ein Rocket in 26" haben und stehe auch auf der Vorbestellerliste...
An die Adresse von Carsten würde mich mal interessieren wie viele 26er Rockets vorbestellt waren/sind?
Wenn die Vorbestellerliste wirklich so lange ist und nur einige davon auch gegen Vorkasse eine Bestellung abgeben würden, müsste eine kleine Charge doch ohne Risiko für Cotic möglich sein. 
Kurz gesagt ein Rocket in 26" würde ich jederzeit sofort nehmen auch für 1-2Hundert mehr. Bei 27,5" ist es eins von vielen und da überlege ich mir dann schon mal wieder genauer, ob ich nicht ein vergleichbares Fully woanders für weniger herbekomme. Meinetwegen dann auch aus Plastik(Carbon).


----------



## accutrax (27. Dezember 2014)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> ................... gegen Vorkasse eine Bestellung abgeben würden, müsste eine kleine Charge doch ohne Risiko für Cotic möglich sein.
> Kurz gesagt ein Rocket in 26" würde ich jederzeit sofort nehmen auch für 1-2Hundert mehr. .



da wäre ich auch sofort dabei ! (nur als 26") 
bitte in grösse m, farbe grün/schwarz, wie auf der homepage immer noch angekündigt...


gruss accu


----------



## dangerousD (27. Dezember 2014)

Was'n Quatsch! Als das Rocket raus kam, war es auch nur "eins von vielen" 26" Fullies. Die Leute, die es damals gekauft haben (mich eingeschlossen) haben das sicher nicht wegen 26" gemacht - sondern weil das Rocket eine geile Geo, super Kinematik und eigenständige Optik hat. Und aus Stahl ist...

Wenn Cy das mit einer anderen Laufradgrösse wieder so umsetzt - wovon ich ausgehe - spricht doch nichts gegen den Kauf eines "neuen" Rocket. Es ist dann eben NICHT eines von vielen, sondern sticht wieder heraus. Unabhängig von der Laufradgrösse. 

Aber hier scheint es ja eher um einen "Glaubenskrieg" zu gehen - finde ich (ebenso wie die echten) nicht zeitgemäß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accutrax (27. Dezember 2014)

ich glaube das hatten wir hier schon ein paar seiten vorher...

das hat mit glaubenskrieg nichts zu tun,
ich fahre mit begeisterung 26" und 29" ..obwohl ich keine 1,92 lang bin..
und bin auch (noch) besitzer eines 27,5 stahl HT rahmens, aufgrund der er*fahr*ungen damit
kommt für mich ein 27,5 rocket jedenfalls nicht in frage.....


gruss accu


----------



## dangerousD (27. Dezember 2014)

Aber ein 27,5er Rocket bist auch Du noch nicht gefahren  

Warten wir einfach mal ab, was da kommt - noch ist eh alles Spekulation.


----------



## trailterror (27. Dezember 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> ....spricht doch nichts gegen den Kauf eines "neuen" Rocket....



Naja...

wegen 27,5' muss man halt rahmenbauänderungen/-kompromisse vornehmen/eingehn die womöglich nicht jedem gefallen werden.....


----------



## dangerousD (27. Dezember 2014)

Wenn die Summe des Ganzen funktioniert, ist doch alles gut. Es gibt in allen Laufradgrößen gute, weniger gute und einfach schlechte Bikes. Bei Cotic habe ich zwei Größen lange getestet, beide funzen super (Rocket 26" und Solaris 29"). Deshalb habe ich die Hoffnung, dass Cy das auch mit der Zwischengröße schafft.


----------



## accutrax (27. Dezember 2014)

dangerousD schrieb:


> Aber ein 27,5er Rocket bist auch Du noch nicht gefahren



nein, werde ich auch nicht...und du ja wohl auch nicht...(siehe post510)...

gruss accu


----------



## dangerousD (28. Dezember 2014)

accutrax schrieb:


> nein, werde ich auch nicht...und du ja wohl auch nicht...(siehe post510)...
> 
> gruss accu



...und deshalb können wir an der Stelle beide nur spekulieren


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2014)

Einander auf beiden Seiten Glaubenskriege vorzuwerfen ist doch albern!
Soll doch jeder fahren was er mag? Klingt einfach, ist es aber momentan nicht. Die Industrie macht eben massiv Druck, und alle knicken ein. So dass eben nicht mehr jeder fahren kann, was er mag. Dass man wegen dieser Bevormundung das Kotzen kriegt, finde ich verständlich, und das geht mir genauso.

Ich sehe das mit den Laufradgrößen mehr oder weniger so wie accutrax. Die Vorteile von größeren Laufrädern sind mir wohl bewusst. Aber auch die Nachteile. Und in meinem persönlichen Fall überwiegen die Nachteile. Ich fühle mich einfach zu klein für große Räder, that's all. Mit einem 650B Rad könnte ich sicherlich Fahrradfahren. Aber an manchen Stellen müsste ich mehr aufpassen und evtl andere Lösungen finden. Schlicht eine Frage der Dimensionen. Ich hab recht kurze Arme, und daher hilft manchmal an sehr langsam gefahrenen Steilstufen nur klein/tief machen gegen den Überschlag, und zwar nicht hinter dem Hinterrad (da komm ich nicht hin), sondern über dem Hinterrad. Wie oft ich in solchen Situationen schon kurz den 26'' Hinterreifen gespürt habe, mag ich nicht zählen. Am Fatbike mit 29er Dimensionen fahr ich bei derartigen Geschichten halt des öfteren ein Stück auf dem Vorderrad, weil ich das Hinterrad nicht schnell genug runterdrücken kann, ohne mich ganz derbe auf selbiges zu setzen. 
Das ist nur ein Beispiel aus meiner ganz persönlichen Riesenrad-Negativliste. Gehen tut alles irgendwie, von daher werde ich irgendwann, wenn ich keine andere Wahl mehr habe, auch auf 650B umsteigen (und bis dahin hoffen, dass die Industrie nochmal ein Einsehen bekommt und mir doch die Wahl lässt). Aber bis dahin: warum sollte ich mir das Leben schwer machen, wenn ich es auch leicht haben kann? Daher bin ich heilfroh ein altes 26'' Rocket zu besitzen und hoffe, dass es noch sehr lange hält. Und daher habe ich auch sehr viel Verständnis für alle, die gerne noch ein 26'' Rocket hätten. Die Überlegungen jedes einzelnen dazu mögen zwar andere sein als meine persönlichen, aber sicher nicht weniger begründet. 

Also bitte: keine Glaubenskiege hier, einfach "jeder Jeck ist anders"


----------



## Catsoft (28. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Also bitte: keine Glaubenskiege hier, einfach "jeder Jeck ist anders"


----------



## accutrax (28. Dezember 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ich heilfroh ein altes 26'' Rocket zu besitzen und hoffe, dass es noch sehr lange hält.



und selbst wenn mal was wäre, es gibt fast nichts was sich nicht richten lässt !!
wenn ich gewusst hätte das es trotz ankündigung keine hemlocks mehr geben wird, 
hätte ich meins damals behalten und die kettenstrebe selber geschweißt..
interessanterweise gibt es so gut wie keine hemlocks in der "secondhand world"...
(ich habe schon vor einiger zeit aufgegeben suchanzeigen im STW aufzugeben..)
alle die eins haben, geben es einfach nicht her...

gruss acu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2014)

accutrax schrieb:


> und selbst wenn mal was wäre, es gibt fast nichts was sich nicht richten lässt !!
> wenn ich gewusst hätte das es trotz ankündigung keine hemlocks mehr geben wird,
> hätte ich meins damals behalten und die kettenstrebe selber geschweißt..
> interessanterweise gibt es so gut wie keine hemlocks in der "secondhand world"...
> ...



Jup. Und wenn's tatsächlich mal keine 26'' Federgabeln mehr geben sollte, dann kommt vorne halt eine getravelte 650B Gabel samt passendem Vorderrad rein. Vorne würde es mich eher nicht stören. Solange die Downhiller noch 26'' fahren krieg ich auch kein Reifenproblem, weil ich sowieso meistens mit Downhill-Schlappen rumfahr.
Von daher mach ich mir auch erst mal wenig Sorgen um die Ersatzteilversorgung. (Vom 26er Bifi hab ich schlauer Weise sogar einen Ersatzrahmen  )


----------



## trailterror (28. Dezember 2014)

Wobei im DH WC dieses Jahr kaum noch 26er rumgefahren sind...
Bei der RBRampage haben aber gut über 2/3 der fahrer zu 26' gegriffen, ich glaub teils auch absichtlich zu älteren jahrgängen...

Ich denk auch nicht, dass es grund zur panik gibt. Wie scylla sagt notfalls ne 27,5 gabel....Bisschen gummi und ne felge werden schon noch auffindbar bleiben


----------



## frogmatic (11. Januar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Warte einfach noch mal bis Ende des Monats (...)


Und...


----------



## Gonzo_MB (18. Januar 2015)

Gibts das Rocket nun gar nicht mehr?
Auf der Seite von Cotic wird`s nicht mehr aufgeführt.
Dieses Jahr sollte bei mir schon noch ein Enduro-Fully kommen. Jetzt wäre es schön zu wissen, ob sich das warten und sparen auf das Rocket lohnt( jetzt erst mal egal wie es evt. ausfällt) oder ob das Rocket auf unbestimmte Zeit eingedampft wurde und sich am "sauer Ersparten" die Konkurrenz erfreuen darf...


----------



## accutrax (18. Januar 2015)

na ja.. es gibt keine ankündigung für neue rockets in diesem jahr..
es gab keine news ende dezember..
und das modell ist nicht mehr auf der cotic seite,
da würde ich mir gut überlegen ob es sinn macht auf irgendwas zu warten..

gruss accu


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2015)

schon mal einer eine Mail an Cy geschrieben und gefragt?
Schon komisch, im letzten Newsletter dazu hörte sich das noch so an, als würden sie unbedingt am Rocket festhalten und es wieder produzieren. Vielleicht kriegen sie's ja nicht geregelt in UK. Warum sie dann aber nicht einfach wieder in Taiwan produzieren lassen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (19. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> schon mal einer eine Mail an Cy geschrieben und gefragt?


Ja, und ich habe ihm eine Anzahlung angeboten, und ihm auch geschrieben dass ich kein Interesse an größeren Rädern ans 26" habe (anatomisch, nicht ideologisch begründet)...
Ich bin schon enttäuscht, dass kein Sterbenswörtchen in den Newslettern, und auch nicht persönlich, kommt.

@ Carsten:
da du ja laut eigener Aussage in engem Kontakt stehst und mehr weißt und erfährst als wir:
du könntest ja mal weitergeben, dass hier in gewissem Maße Unmut Verwunderung herrscht...

Ich habe schon mal nach Alternativen herumgeschaut, als Gesamtpaket erscheint mir das Banshee Spitfire als passendstes bike - 26", kurzes Sitzrohr, halbwegs flacher Lenkwinkel, übersichtlicher Federweg. 
Allerdings hat es einen komplett anderen Hinterbau, das müsste ich mal zur Probe fahren. Den Fahrberichten nach soll es nicht quarkig sein, aber jeder Jeck ist anders...


----------



## frogmatic (19. Januar 2015)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre es schön zu wissen, ob sich das warten und sparen auf das Rocket lohnt( jetzt erst mal egal wie es evt. ausfällt) oder ob das Rocket auf unbestimmte Zeit eingedampft wurde und sich am "sauer Ersparten" die Konkurrenz erfreuen darf...



Meine Vermutungen lauten "nein" und "ja", leider


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß leider auch nicht, vermute aber nicht, dass Cy das Projekt an den Nagel hängt. 2014 war ein hakeliges Jahr und ich kann nur vermuten, dass die Finanzen vielleicht nicht allzu rosig sind  Aber Informationen müsste @Baelko raushauen.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ja, und ich habe ihm eine Anzahlung angeboten, und ihm auch geschrieben dass ich kein Interesse an größeren Rädern ans 26" habe (anatomisch, nicht ideologisch begründet)...
> Ich bin schon enttäuscht, dass kein Sterbenswörtchen in den Newslettern, und auch nicht persönlich, kommt.



Das wundert mich jetzt ehrlich. Ich habe bisher immer rasch eine persönliche Antwort bekommen, egal was es war. 
Aber sowas kann ja schwanken, es soll sogar Fälle geben, in denen LV angeblich Mails beantwortet hat. Von denen habe ich hingegen nie eine Antwort bekommen


----------



## frogmatic (19. Januar 2015)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> 2014 war ein hakeliges Jahr und ich kann nur vermuten, dass die Finanzen vielleicht nicht allzu rosig sind


Das würde mich nicht wundern.
Den Umfang des Abenteuers mit BML - was es rückblickend anscheinend war - haben wir wohl nicht im Ansatz mitbekommen, da waren hier und da im Netz höchst merkwürdige Dinge im Umlauf.

Ich erwarte ja auch keine Selbstlosigkeit.
Da ich ihm meine Bereitschaft zu einer Anzahlung mitgeteilt habe kann ihm die Idee ja nicht mehr fremd sein.
Ich bezweifle dass es genug wie mich gibt um eine komplette Charge in TW zu beauftragen, aber um zumindest für einen Teil davon nicht selbst in Vorleistung zu müssen sollte es doch reichen. 
Der Entwurf steht ja und ist erprobt; ich sehe das als Möglichkeit, ohne großen Entwicklungsvorlauf wieder etwas Geld in die Kasse zu spülen.

Ich habe es nicht arg eilig, aber ich trage mich seit über einem halben Jahr damit, ein neues Fully anzuschaffen. Und wenn sich nicht in absehbarer Zeit wenigstens eine Perspektive auftut, wird es irgendwann im Frühjahr halt kein Cotic. Auch wenn's schade wär. 
Die meisten Teile sind am alten Rad, und Steuersatz und Dämpfer hätte ich schon fürs Rocket passend bereit liegen, ich Optimist


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2015)

Tja, da stellt sich halt die Frage, wie groß die Mindeststückzahl für eine Batch aus Taiwan wäre. Und wie viele Leute außer dir bisher Cy mitgeteilt haben, dass sie ein "altes" Rocket per Vorauszahlung kaufen würden. Drittens auch noch, wie Cy die Chancen einschätzt, die verbleibenden Räder, die nicht per Vorauszahlung weg gehen, an den Mann zu bringen, mit einer "unfahrbaren" Laufradgröße.

Realistisch betrachtet sind deine Chancen nicht groß. Wahrscheinlich bist du der einzige, oder einer von ganz wenigen, der sowas ähnliches bislang konkret an Cotic geschrieben hat.
Vielleicht solltest du mal in einem englischen Forum ein Fass aufmachen und zur Mithilfe bei deiner Vorkassen-Idee aufrufen. Wenn du genügend Gleichgesinnte zusammentrommeln kannst, würde das sicherlich die Chancen deutlich erhöhen, dass es zustande kommt. Auf den Zufall, dass mehr Leute auf diese Idee kommen, und das dann auch noch an Cy schreiben, würde ich nicht vertrauen.

Wie viele sind's denn hier im Forum?
Gonzo_MB, frogmatic, ... wer sonst?


----------



## frogmatic (19. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Wie viele sind's denn hier im Forum?
> Gonzo_MB, frogmatic, ... wer sonst?


accutrax, siehe #576...


----------



## accutrax (19. Januar 2015)

ja..ich hatte auch gemailt und ebenfalls keine antwort bekommen....
nach meinen hemlock erfahrungen und nachdem 650B für mich uninteressant ist,
bin ich was das rocket angeht raus....
lese hier aber weiter mit,
und bin gespannt ob, wann und in welcher form cy mal wieder ein fully an den start bringt..

gruss accu


----------



## Gonzo_MB (20. Januar 2015)

Habe Cy auch schon angeschrieben. Hier die Antwort:

Thanks for your interest in the Rocket and I'm sorry that they are not on
sale at the moment. We would love to be able to make Rocket frames in all
wheel sizes, but the reality is that almost everyone will want a frame for
27.5" wheels so that is what we are concentrating on first.
The minimum order from Taiwan is 100 frames and they need a US$30,000
deposit and I don't think it will be possible to sell that many 26" wheeled
frames.

Da 27,5 dann wohl so schnell auch nicht kommen dürfte,
bin ich ab sofort auf der Suche nach einem alternativen Fully... :-(


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2015)

100 Rahmen ist ne Menge!
Kann ich verstehen, dass das Risiko, erst viel Geld vorzulegen, und dann darauf sitzen zu bleiben, momentan einfach nicht drin liegt.
Schade ist es trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (20. Januar 2015)

Jetzt sind mal Zahlen auf dem Tisch - rein rechnerisch Anzahlung von 300$ pro Rahmen.

Meine Wenigkeit wäre auch zu einer Anzahlung im Gegenwert eines BFe bereit (kann man ja nie genug haben, zur Not  ).

Ich habe keine Ahnung von sowas. Aber wenn ich mir was überlegen müsste, würde ich zusehen dass es einen Hauptrahmen gibt, der mit verschiedenen Hinterbauten für 26" und 27.5" funktioniert. Das könnte man ggf. in einer Charge unterzubringen, unterschiedliche Rahmengrößen gehen ja auch. 

Banshee bekommt's alleine über die Ausfallenden hin.
Ich versuche jetzt mal, ein Spitfire probe zu fahren, das kommt von den nackten Zahlen meinen Vorstellung am nächsten. Wenn's dann noch auf dem Trail funktioniert...


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2015)

Anzahlung versteh ich jetzt als Betrag, der zu bezahlen ist, bevor die Rahmen produziert werden. Wie hoch hinterher der volle Betrag pro Rahmen ist, können wir nur schätzen. Es ist ja nicht nur ein Risiko, eine Anzahlung zur Produktion zu leisten, sondern hinterher auf 97 voll bezahlten Rahmen sitzen zu bleiben und die nicht los zu bekommen. 
Deine Überlegungen mit dem variablen Hinterbau und den Ausfallenden sind schon gut 
Biete Cy doch mal deine Dienste als Chefentwickler an, vielleicht wird's ja dann doch noch was mit den Rockets


----------



## accutrax (20. Januar 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung von sowas. Aber wenn ich mir was überlegen müsste, würde ich zusehen dass es einen Hauptrahmen gibt, der mit verschiedenen Hinterbauten für 26" und 27.5" funktioniert.



das macht bionicon so beim neuen EVO, gleicher hauptrahmen aber verschiedene kettenstreben/hinterbauten...
wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe ist das problem aber die steifigkeit des hauptrahmens bei den grösseren rädern, so stands zumindest in den rocket news... das war ja auch der grund für die nachträglich angebrachten gussets beim 27.5 soul...

im moment beschäftigt sich cy wohl eher mit 27,5+..
wenns wenigstens 29+ wäre...

gruss accu


----------



## Eaven (20. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> 100 Rahmen ist ne Menge!
> Kann ich verstehen, dass das Risiko, erst viel Geld vorzulegen, und dann darauf sitzen zu bleiben, momentan einfach nicht drin liegt.
> Schade ist es trotzdem.


....genau....das habe ich euch ja schon im letzten Jahr versucht zu verklickern...  Unabhängig von der Frage woher die nächsten Rocket Rahmen kommen....es werden erstmal keine 26" er sein. Vor Juni wird es sicher keine neuen Rockets geben. Mehr darf ich nicht berichten.

PS: Die Anzahlung verlangt der Rahmenbauer um z.B. die Rohre vorzubestellen und Werkzeuge zu bauen.


----------



## Eaven (20. Januar 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ...
> ...Aber wenn ich mir was überlegen müsste, würde ich zusehen dass es einen Hauptrahmen gibt, der mit verschiedenen Hinterbauten für 26" und 27.5" funktioniert...


.....fast richtig....wenn du es schaffst ein 29" Fully in Stahl mit einem steifen Heck zu bauen dann passt das Konzept auch für 27.5 und erst recht für 26". Anders rum ist ein neues Design nicht von 26" auf 29" zu übertragen. Wie auch immer, ich bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Vor Juni wird es sicher keine neuen Rockets geben.



na das hört sich doch schon gar nicht mehr soooo pessimistisch an 
vielleicht lohnt es sich ja doch noch zu warten, gelle @Gonzo_MB


----------



## Gonzo_MB (21. Januar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> na das hört sich doch schon gar nicht mehr soooo pessimistisch an
> vielleicht lohnt es sich ja doch noch zu warten, gelle @Gonzo_MB


 
Ja das stimmt. Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Also doch noch warten :-( bevor ich mir nach Cotic das 2.beste Fully suche.
Alternativ kann ich mir deines greifen, wenn Du gerade mal nicht hinschaust...


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2015)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Alternativ kann ich mir deines greifen, wenn Du gerade mal nicht hinschaust...




ich bin gewarnt


----------



## frogmatic (21. Januar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Frage woher die nächsten Rocket Rahmen kommen....es werden erstmal keine 26" er sein. Vor Juni wird es sicher keine neuen Rockets geben. Mehr darf ich nicht berichten.


Tjaaa...


Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> An die Adresse von Carsten würde mich mal interessieren wie viele 26er Rockets vorbestellt waren/sind?
> Wenn die Vorbestellerliste wirklich so lange ist und nur einige davon auch gegen Vorkasse eine Bestellung abgeben würden, müsste eine kleine Charge doch ohne Risiko für Cotic möglich sein.


Das ist der Punkt auf den ich auch nicht ganz klar komme - die Charge war doch fast komplett an die Vorbesteller vergeben, sollten da ernsthaft sowenige dabei sein, die auf 26" Wert legen?
Da fehlt mir ein bisschen die Marktrecherche, woher will denn der Cy wissen dass "alle" 27.5 wollen?
Ich vermisse eine Erhebung, wer denn ein 26" Rocket will, und wer von diesen es so arg will dass er vorab schon was auf den Tisch legt. Bei einer Klitsche ist es nicht zu verdenken, wenn vorab Geld fließt, wie dargestellt muss Cy ja auch in Vorleistung gehen. Ich bin doch sicher nicht einer von dreien, die ein ernsthaftes Interesse haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Januar 2015)

Dir ist schon klar, dass die Kohle auch futsch sein könnte? Bringt doch nichts, auf die Firma einzureden. Er will keine 26er Raketen bauen. Andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter.


----------



## frogmatic (21. Januar 2015)

Leider wahr.


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich bin doch sicher nicht einer von dreien, die ein ernsthaftes Interesse haben?



Aber vermutlich einer von wenigen, die unbedingt an 26 festhalten wollen 
Außerdem ist das mit den Vorbestellern jetzt auch wieder ne Zeit lang her. Die meisten werden sich mittlerweile bei anderen Herstellern bedient haben und keinen Bedarf mehr haben. 
Wie gesagt, wenn du da wirklich so ernsthaftes Interesse hast, musst du höchstens selbst aktiv werden und eine "Vorbestellerliste" selbst zusammentrommeln. Cy wird das nicht für dich tun. Klingt so, als wäre die Sache für ihn klar, und warum sollte er sich dann nochmal mit einer Marktstudie auseinandersetzen, nur weil drei Hansel ihm mal ne Mail geschrieben haben.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (21. Januar 2015)

Ich bezweifle auch das "alle" 27,5 wollen.Egal was die Motive sind kein 26" Rocket mehr zu bringen zu wollen....es gibt Alternativen.
Bin auch ein großer 26" Fan/Verfechter.Aber auch mit 27,5" könnte ich leben.
Die Unterschiede sind einfach marginal für *mein* Empfinden bzw man gewöhnt sich schnell daran.
An die 29" Zirkusradstyle Räder dagegen werde und möchte ich mich trotz 184 cm net gewöhnen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Februar 2015)

Ouch. Trau keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Februar 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ouch. Trau keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.



Die Unterschiede sind ja "riesig"...   

Das ist wie im richtigen Leben.
Beschäftigungen, die Spaß machen, können ruhig ein wenig länger dauern.   
Der Weg ist das Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 18hls86 (5. Februar 2015)

Witziges Video! 

Hoffentlich wurde der arme Kerl, mit der Beatmungsmaske, gut bezahlt. Was es alles gibt. 

SG Jürgen


----------



## frogmatic (17. Februar 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> @frogmatic
> 
> Erhältliche 26' enduro bikes
> 
> ...



Tja, und ein Spitfire schippert jetzt übern Teich zu mir - von der Geometrie nur im mm-Bereich neben dem Rocket, das Sitzrohr sogar noch 5mm kürzer.
Dafür hat's einen komplett anderen Hinterbau, ich bin mal extrem gespannt.



scylla schrieb:


> dann hätte ja @frogmatic evtl doch noch *Glück gehabt*
> http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/fs-cotic-rocket-frame-x-fusion-slant-stans-hope-wheels


----------



## rayc (18. Februar 2015)

deins?


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> ich bin mal extrem gespannt.



das schreit förmlich nach einem Vergleichstest


----------



## frogmatic (18. Februar 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> deins?


Um mal aus "Findet Nemo" zu zitieren: "Meins! Meins! Meins!"

Nachdem die Anzeige doch ziemlich lange offen war, und ich auch Zeit und Gelegenheit hatte noch etwas zu handeln denke ich auch, dass die Nachfrage nach 26" Rockets nicht für eine Produktionscharge gereicht hätte.
Trotzdem hätte ich mich über ein Statement von Herrn Turner, ob nun persönlich oder öffentlich, gefreut.



scylla schrieb:


> das schreit förmlich nach einem Vergleichstest


Und es ist auch deine Rahmengröße


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2015)

I know


----------



## accutrax (18. Februar 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Nachdem die Anzeige doch ziemlich lange offen war, und ich auch Zeit und Gelegenheit hatte noch etwas zu handeln denke ich auch, dass die Nachfrage nach 26" Rockets nicht für eine Produktionscharge gereicht hätte.




wenn  man die rocket related freds im stw verfolgt hat, konnte man ja miterleben das viele rocket fans während der  sehr langen  wartezeit   irgendwann abgesprungen sind ..und die tatsache das es letztendlich gar keine 26 "rockets mehr gab hat dann die letzten wartenden auch  noch enttäuscht. .
diese kunden lassen sich sicherlich nicht nochmal auf das versprechen einer neuen produktionscharge ein..
vor kurzem gabs allerdings einen schwarzen m rahmen im stw, der war sofort weg..!

das 27.5 rocket wirds bestimmt richten...mit neuen kunden...

gruss accu


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2015)

accutrax schrieb:


> das 27.5 rocket wirds bestimmt richten...mit neuen kunden...



Mit mir jedenfalls nicht mehr. Ich hätte gerne eins in 27.5" genommen. Aber die Informationslage ist mir einfach zu dünn um auf irgendwas zu warten. Ich will im Sommer ein Enduro aufgebaut haben, daher habe ich mich nun für was anderes entschieden. Auf einer Seite schade auf der anderen auch nicht.


----------



## Eaven (19. Februar 2015)

Die Informationslage ist eindeutig, vor Juli wird es kein Fully von Cotic geben. Glaubt mir, wir sind da ebenso gepisst wie ihr. Einmal weil wir schon reichlich Rahmen hätten verkaufen können, aber auch weil wir selbst ewig auf die Mistdinger warten. Malte the Lord wartet schon seit dem Frühjahr 2013, also zwei Jahre! Ich hatte ihm damals geraten sein Rocket zu verkaufen und dann ein neues zu bestellen....das bekomme ich regelmäßig aufs Brot geschmiert, wenn es gerade mal passt


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Februar 2015)

Aber sicher ist es eben auch nicht, dass es pünktlich ab Juli ein Fully von Cotic gibt. Und mehr Eckdaten als "ein Fully von Cotic" gibt es ja auch nicht. Also aus meiner Sicht dünne Informationslage auf die ich mich leider nicht verlassen kann, wenn ich Ende Juli ein fahrbares Bike haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (19. Februar 2015)

Genau, habe ich ja geschrieben...nicht vor Juli. Aus meiner Sicht beginnt die Saison im Frühjahr, üblicherweise kauft man dann kein neues Gerät im Spätsommer. Aber so ist die Lage. Wir fahren in der Zwischenzeit PYGA ONEFORTY und daaaaan ....schwuppdiwupp....Teile umstecken


----------



## frogmatic (19. Februar 2015)

accutrax schrieb:


> das 27.5 rocket wirds bestimmt richten...mit *neuen* kunden...
> gruss accu


Vermutlich...

Wie heißt es so schön - 26" ain't dead, it just smells funny 

Ach so, und orange wäre nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen.
Und M dürfte populärer als S sein, ich hatte eine kurze Diskussion, ob ich das Spitfire wirklich in S will.



Eaven schrieb:


> Genau, habe ich ja geschrieben...*nicht vor Juli*.


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. Februar 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Die Informationslage ist eindeutig, vor Juli wird es kein Fully von Cotic geben. Glaubt mir, wir sind da ebenso gepisst wie ihr. Einmal weil wir schon reichlich Rahmen hätten verkaufen können, aber auch weil wir selbst ewig auf die Mistdinger warten. Malte the Lord wartet schon seit dem Frühjahr 2013, also zwei Jahre! Ich hatte ihm damals geraten sein Rocket zu verkaufen und dann ein neues zu bestellen....das bekomme ich regelmäßig aufs Brot geschmiert, wenn es gerade mal passt


----------



## radjey (22. Februar 2015)

Mal kurz meine Story zum Rocket:

Begonnen hatte es damit, dass ich den Rahmen bei Carsten am Stand in Willingen gesehen hatte. Das müsste 2012 gewesen sein. Leider konnte man das Bike nicht Probe fahren und ich hatte eh noch diverse Bikes im Keller, daher ist es auch erst mal bei dem eventuellen Wunsch nach einem Rocket geblieben. 
Als dann aber hier im Forum und auch von Cy die Nachricht von einer neuen Batch die Runde machte, habe ich mich für ein Rocket in M und natürlich 26" vormerken lassen. Wie jeder, der hier mitliest, weiß, ist daraus ja leider nichts geworden. Aber halb so wild, dank dangerousD kam ich an einen gebrauchten Rahmen in Größe L. Und was soll ich sagen: Im Prinzip bin ich froh, dass es mit dem Rahmen in M nichts geworden ist 
Das BFe fahre ich auch in M und da das Rocket etwas länger ist, dachte ich, dass das Rocket in M mir auch passen müsste. Allerdings entwickelt man sich beim Biken ja immer weiter und gerade bei Fullys favorisiere ich mittlerweile eher lang+flach. Das BFe als spaßiges Hardtail kurz, wendig und verspielt passt mir auch sehr gut, wobei ich es mit einem -2° Winkelsteuersatz hauptsächlich für einen etwas nach vorne verlegten Reifenaufstandspunkt fahre.
Das Rocket in L passt mir als schnelles Trailbike/Endurofully in Größe L sehr gut. Das Einzige was mich allerdings wirklich stört ist die Kombination von Stack und Standover. Eigentlich könnte der Rahmen in L in Bezug auf die modernen Geometrien genauso gut ein M sein, wäre da nicht das 490er Sitzrohr oder das 120er Steuerrohr. Ich bin das Rocket jetzt schon mit einer 150er Sektor und nicht mit meiner 160er Lyrik gefahren, aber noch tiefer bekomme ich das Frontcenter ohne viel mehr Kompromisse nicht mehr.
Naja, Quintessenz _für mich_ ist, dass ich froh bin, dass es nicht das Rocket in M geworden ist, aber in gewisser Weise bin ich auch etwas traurig, dass mir die Größe L nicht zu 100% passt. Daher geht die Suche nach einem passenden Fully leider weiter...

Noch ein paar Impressionen (alles keine Hochglanzfotos, sorry dafür):


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2015)

Du bist auch kein Riese, oder?


----------



## radjey (22. Februar 2015)

Mit 1,81m aber auch nicht wirklich klein. Selbst bei dem Sitzrohr mit 490mm in L hätte ich noch eine 150er Reverb fahren können. Würde ich den Rahmen behalten, hätte ich ohne viel Bedenken auch einfach ein Loch für die Stealth gebohrt.
Das Komische ist ja, dass mir der Reach sehr gut passt, könnte sogar noch einen Hauch länger sein. Vorbauten länger als 50mm fahre ich nicht mehr, daher brauche ich die Länge vom Hauptrahmen auch. Das Rocket bin ich jetzt mit einem 40er Vorbau gefahren. Rahmengröße M wäre da definitiv zu kompakt gewesen.


----------



## Lord Shadow (23. Februar 2015)

Kam grad:

A little bit of Rocket news today. A few weeks ago we removed the Rocket from our
product pages, and following feedback from people at London Show it was clear that
this has caused confusion and plenty of people to think we're not doing the Rocket
anymore. This is definitely not the case!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Rocket will be back, and it is going into production back in Taiwan with our
 current framebuilder. The new frame will have 27.5" wheels, and we will no longer
be doing the 26" bike. It will have all the features of the original, and similar
spec - 150mm travel, 140-160 forks, 853 front end, all that jazz, and combined with
some developments we have made over the last couple of years and evolved geometry
to make the most of the bigger wheels and latest kit. There will be Fox Evo and
Cane Creek DB Air shock options.
This was the main reason we took the original product page down, as it no longer
 represented what we were working on. It was clearly the wrong decision to make,
 for all the people who are following the project and are still interested in the
Rocket.
The aim is to have them in late summer, but we're not making any firm declarations
or taking any orders until we have frames in boxes on a boat. We've learnt our lesson
there!
The Rocket29 bike which the team raced in prototype form in the 2014 season is still
being developed, but we have no firm date for getting this into production. We love
the bike, but it's not quite right yet. When it is, we'll let you know!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The reason we have gone back to Taiwan is that after so long out of production we
simply need product available and they can guarantee that. It was also clear from
the emails received back in December that for every one person who was psyched about
the UK Made project, another just wanted a Rocket wherever it was made. We have
learnt a lot working with UK suppliers, but for the moment it's on the backburner.
One of the nicest things about the London Show was how many people came by to ask
about the Rocket and were clearly excited by the bike and wanted to know more, as
well as existing owners saying how much they loved theirs. It was fantastic to hear
that, and gives renewed energy to us to get this project completed and get frames
to people who want them. A lot of the decisions regarding what to say when about
 this project have been clouded by the emotions brought on from our difficult year
last year, so I'll be the first to admit that we made the wrong call pulling the
 product page down. It's now back, explaining all about the bike, and the current
status of the project, plus there's some archive videos and tech write ups from
earlier in the project, and of course, Rocketman.


----------



## martin78 (23. Februar 2015)

radjey, ist das in Altenberg? Dann gibts hier in der Ecke schon mind. 2 Rockets. Fahre das mit knapp 1.80 in M und mir passts ganz gut. Zu kurz finde ich es gar nicht... Vllt sieht man sich da ja mal, dann können wir mal tauschen.....


----------



## radjey (24. Februar 2015)

Ja, das ist in Altenberg. Gibt mittlerweile schon ein paar Cotics hier. Da könnte man ja mal ein kleines Treffen organisieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (24. Februar 2015)

An dem Rocket hätte ich auch mal interesse aber es steht nix neues an und ich denke ich will als Trailrakete als nächstes was mit großen vermutlich sogar sehr großen Rädern.

Cotic Treffen bei uns bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## martin78 (24. Februar 2015)

Sollte man mal ins Auge fassen...


----------



## roadrashdave (3. April 2015)

Is this the same company as BML  I do not speak German? Apologies 

http://bicyclemanufacturing.co.uk/


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. April 2015)

Yes. BML=Bicyle Manufacturing Limited. But Cotic/Cy isn`t with them any longer.


----------



## roadrashdave (3. April 2015)

Ah interesting, I build wheels and have just bought the wheel jig when I collected it they were making some very good frames ,for some very well known companies ,I was surprised to see the Cotic mentioned as they did not mention those.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (10. April 2015)

Rocket 29 ?!

http://www.mbr.co.uk/news/bike_news/cotics-new-29er-rocket-steel-revolution-324250

Rocket 27,5 brauch ich nicht, da behalte ich einfach mein Genius 730


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (10. April 2015)

Das war der Stand im Dezember 2014 (und da bereits veraltet). Leider. Inzwischen steht mehr oder weniger fest, dass es zunächst nur 27,5" gibt. Die 29"er Geo ist lt. Cy noch nicht wirklich ausgreift.


----------



## frogmatic (10. April 2015)

Naja, laut Aussage aller die ich kenne, die etwas lustiger fahren und 29er kennen, sind die Räder einfach zu weich, für das was das Rocket sonst könnte...


----------



## dangerousD (10. April 2015)

Mich kennst Du auch (Stahltreffen letztes Jahr), und ich kann es nicht bestätigen  Deshalb steht bei mir jetzt auch ein 29er für's Grobe im Stall - leider kein Rocket 29. Wird demnächst in Todtnau eingeweiht - ja, mein Vertrauen geht weit


----------



## Eaven (8. September 2015)

Hm.....sollte ich vielleicht doch warten bis die Kartons tatsächlich an meinem Schreibtisch stehen...egal, ich tue es. Tara:




PS: Mist ich hatte gehofft ein Rocket mit zum Cotic Treffen im Odenwald zu bringen, das wird zeitlich wohl nicht klappen :-(


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. September 2015)

Wenn der eins hat, will ich auch eins


----------



## Eaven (8. September 2015)

Specs:

Cotic OFI bike fit with long cockpit, corrected seat angle for dropper posts and carefully placed BB to combine stability with a fun, interactive feel.

Reynolds 853 Ovalform and DZB tubed front end brings precision, durability and strength

44mm standard head tube designed with external bottom cup for taper steerer compatiblity and zero stack top cup for minimal stack height

Custom Cotic designed 35mm heat treated cromoly seat tube for super stiff support for the main suspension pivots

31.6mm seatpost size is dropper seatpost compatible. The frame has external and internal 'Stealth' dropper post remote Routing...huch, jetzt doch 

ISCG05 mounts on regular threaded bottom bracket bring drivetrain security and reliability

Rear mech cable routed internally through the steel seatstay for clean lines and low noise

7005-T6 aluminium swingarm with Syntace X-12 142 x 12 rear axle....Gott sei Dank, Syntace

15mm pivots for BB and *droplink* thru axle style linkage clamp keep the frame solid front to rear

Clearance for big tyres - 2.5" DH tyres run with plenty of clearance....yeah

Geometry for speed, fun and interaction using 150 or 160mm forks. 66deg head angle and low 13.3" BB with 150mm fork

150mm of Cotic *droplink* suspension brings precision, fun and interaction via a strong progression rate on the linkage driven single pivot layout

 in S, M und L

Nur Rahmen (200x57 Dämpfer erforderlich), Fox Float EVO oder CC DB Inline

Preise in D-land....TBD

Mehr dazu: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/rocket#sizing


----------



## frogmatic (8. September 2015)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wenn der eins hat, will ich auch eins








Und ich habe sogar noch eins in *true26(TM)* 
Gerade erst eine Woche Spaß auf südtiroler Trails mit gehabt...

Ich hoffe dann mal für die zukünftigen glücklichen Raketenfahrer, dass die Toleranzen der Dämpferbuchsen etwas genauer sind - werde demnächst was schönes vom Huber kaufen.


----------



## licht.t.richter (8. September 2015)

Ich hoffe mal mein 26er hält noch eins zwei Jahre. Hat jetzt auch englische Luft geschnuppert und das hervorragend.7stance fetzen schon ein bissel.  Wenn nicht Knall ich einfach die Räder ins neue. Dann ist es immer noch nen 26er.


----------



## trailterror (8. September 2015)

geknicktes sitzrohr


----------



## Lord Shadow (9. September 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dann mal für die zukünftigen glücklichen Raketenfahrer, dass die Toleranzen der Dämpferbuchsen etwas genauer sind - werde demnächst was schönes vom Huber kaufen.



Ich glaube die Lektion hat er gelernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radjey (9. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> corrected seat angle for dropper posts


Warum??


----------



## radjey (9. September 2015)

Noch der Newsletter zum Rocket:



> Man this has been a long time coming. However, today I am enormously proud, happy, relieved, psyched and all sorts of other adjectives to announce the Rocket is back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scylla (9. September 2015)

radjey schrieb:


> Warum??



na ist doch logisch: damit du endlich keine Setback Stütze mehr verwenden musst, um hinter dem Hinterrad zu sitzen. Wurde doch beim  BFe schon plausibel erklärt.

Achtung Ironie


----------



## mtbjahn (9. September 2015)

radjey schrieb:


> Warum??


Da geht es wohl darum, daß "dropper posts" in aller Regel an der Sattelklemmung keinen Versatz/Offset/Setback nach hinten haben. Cy/Cotic ist wohl der Meinung, daß man daher den Sitzwinkel etwas flacher machen kann.


----------



## scylla (9. September 2015)

_application of our OFI rider fit_

Der Quark hat sogar eine Drei-Buchstaben-Abkürzung bekommen. Ich befürchte fast, Cy mag sich bei Liteville im Marketing bewerben


----------



## radjey (9. September 2015)

Ich befürchte fast, Cy hat leider keine Ahnung von modernen Geometrien. So leid es mir auch tut das zu sagen.


----------



## scylla (9. September 2015)

radjey schrieb:


> Ich befürchte fast, Cy hat leider keine Ahnung von modernen Geometrien. So leid es mir auch tut das zu sagen...



Der Rest von der Geometrie ist ja prima. Und mit dem Sitzwinkel bin ich immer noch zwigespalten, ob ich ihn nun als notwendiges Übel sehe (superkurzer Radstand bei halbwegs vertretbarer Sitzlänge) oder total kacke finde (immer im Uphill).
Aber noch flacher, damit man keine Setback Stütze mehr braucht, ist schon irgendwie der Hammer 
Entweder Cy hat eine sehr ungewöhnliche Anatomie oder sehr ungewöhnliche Vorlieben hinsichtlich der Sitzposition auf einem Fahrrad.
Wobei am Rocket geht's ja ganz gut. Da versau ich's mir nur selber, weil ich meinen Dämpfer deutlich weicher fahr als die Gabel. Am BFe isses wesentlich schlimmer, obwohl da nicht mal ein Dämpfer drin ist.


----------



## radjey (9. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Der Rest von der Geometrie ist ja prima.


Wobei ich mich da frage, in welchem Bereich genau Cy das neue Rocket platzieren will? Als Trailbike zum Spaß haben, oder doch eher in Richtung Enduro Race, so wie es die Bilder in Action andeuten?



scylla schrieb:


> Wobei am Rocket geht's ja ganz gut. Da versau ich's mir nur selber, weil ich meinen Dämpfer deutlich weicher fahr als die Gabel. Am BFe isses wesentlich schlimmer, obwohl da nicht mal ein Dämpfer drin ist.


Ich kam damit eher am BFe noch klar, weil es eben bergauf hinten nicht einsackt. Vielleicht sollte ich das Rocket mal mit Luftdämpfer fahren, die Kennlinie vom Hinterbau passt bergab allerdings sehr gut zu einer Stahlfeder.


scylla schrieb:


> Aber noch flacher, damit man keine Setback Stütze mehr braucht, ist schon irgendwie der Hammer


Und das ist halt der Punkt, den ich absolut nicht verstehen kann! Hat sich irgendwer beschwert, dass er beim Wechsel von seiner alten Stütze mit Setback zu einer neuen Dropperpost ohne nun zu weit vorne sitzt? Oder war es viel eher so, dass es einfach ohne Setback viel besser passte? Zumal sowieso kaum jemand weiß/wusste, dass die "originalen" Geometrien auf Stützen mit Setback "optimiert" waren.
Wie dem auch sei, es muss wegen mir nicht jeder den Trend nach länger und flacher (Lenkwinkel) mitgehen, aber wenn er doch nun ein neues Rocket nach modernen Gesichtspunkten hätte konstruieren können, dann muss man es ja nicht verschlimmbessern!


----------



## scylla (9. September 2015)

Also ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir durchaus schon öfter überlegt, ob es nicht mit einer Setback-Stütze* schöner wäre 

(*) falschrum montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (9. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Also ehrlich gesagt hab ich mir durchaus schon öfter überlegt, ob es nicht mit einer Setback-Stütze* schöner wäre  (*) falschrum montiert


....genau, habe ich auch schon gedacht, einfach eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz nehmen und nach vorne drehen.

Viel spannender.....der Fox Dämpfer im Set ist ein Evolution CTD vom Modelljahr 2015. Hm...


----------



## trailterror (9. September 2015)

ich denk der flachere SW ist nun mal das notwendige übel von 27,5'', bei beibehaltung des FW's, der reifenfreiheit und einigermassen kurzen KS.

da braucht man nicht um den brei reden und wieder augenwischerei seitens Cotic betreiben; so ehrlich sollte cy schon sein....


----------



## scylla (9. September 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> ich denk der flachere SW ist nun mal das notwendige übel von 27,5'', bei beibehaltung des FW's, der reifenfreiheit und einigermassen kurzen KS.



hä? kannst du das bitte genauer erklären? ich kapier's grad nicht.


----------



## frogmatic (9. September 2015)

Ich hätte ja auch gedacht, dass ein steilerer Sitzwinkel mehr Reifenfreiheit bietet


----------



## trailterror (10. September 2015)

ich denke es ist in etwa folgendermassen:

in der oberen hälfte des sitzrohres, ja.

nur was ist mit der unteren hälfte?

warum haben wohl die 27,5'' Nicolai's (welche gerade rohre verbauen) jetzt ein nach vorne versetztes sitzrohr welches nicht mehr im Tretlager mündet....?  war vorher mit 26'' in den -170 FW's klassen nie so... ist beim MK12 ähnlich...

um sich unten (wegen 27,5'') mehr platz zu verschaffen, braucht man ein nach vorn versetztes sitzrohr (welches den tatsächtlichen SW flacher macht) oder eben (wie's Cotic und viele andere machen) einen knick im unteren sitzrohr (welches den tatsächlichen SW auch abflacht).....

oder eben man verzichtet auf reifenfreiheit oder eben federweg, welches bei grösseren LRS ja auch häufig zu beobachten ist....
oder die KS werden länger.....

die bauraumprobleme der grösseren LRS müssen ja irgendwie gelöst werden....

27,5''/oder 29'' gibts halt nicht umsonst....



verbessert mich, wenn ich irgendwo falsch liege.....


----------



## scylla (10. September 2015)

wer interessiert sich für den tatsächlichen Sitzwinkel?
Es geht doch eh nur um den effektiven Sitzwinkel, also imaginärer Verbindungsstrich zwischen Tretlager und Sattel.

Wenn man den effektiven Sitzwinkel flacher macht bei gleicher Kettenstrebenlänge, dann ist das Sitzrohr doch dem einfedernden Reifen viel näher, man müsste dadurch doch eigentlich Platz verlieren. Daher sehe ich nicht, warum ein flacherer Sitzwinkel (Achtung, es geht um den effektiven Sitzwinkel) mit 650B zusammen hängen sollte? 
Ein Knick im Sitzrohr oder ein zum Tretlager nach vorne verlagerter Schnittpunkt, ja, das hat bestimmt seinen Grund in der Reifenfreiheit für größere Laufräder. Aber halt nicht der effektive Sitzwinkel. Wenn schon, müsste man ihn eher steiler machen, das würde mehr Platz für den einfedernden Reifen schaffen (und die Kundschaft glücklich machen ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (10. September 2015)

Ach @scylla , immer so rational 

Ich bin jedenfalls froh über mein old school Sitzrohr in steil & gerade.

Und ich habe trotzdem die Sattelauflage an der P6 Stütze gedreht, um mit dem Sattel weit genug nach vorne zu kommen.
Bin wohl (nicht nur) anatomisch ein Sonderfall...


----------



## Eaven (10. September 2015)

Also: Das 26" Rocket hatte z.B. mit einer 150iger Gabel einen Winkel von 73, das neue 27.5er einen von 73,5 bzw. 73 bei einer 160iger Gabel.

Auf dem Papier!! So und jetzt geht es los mit den persönlichen Vorlieben und Anforderungen bei der Sitzposition, dem Anwendungsbereich (@radjey..denke es soll ein Allrounder sein, so wie eigentlich alle Cotic Rahmen...ähnlich schwer wie das Bfe einer Kategorie zuzuordnen) dem eingebauten Dämpfer, den Dämpfereinstellungen usw. usw.

Ganz ehrlich das ist so müßig wie die Diskussion zum Thema Fahrverhalten. Stell drei Leuten auf einer Testrunde ein 29" hin und lass sie damit eine Runde drehen. Du hast auf sicher fünf verschiedene Meinungen zum Fahrverhalten...genau, die mit einbezogen die das Bike zwar noch nie gefahren aber trotzdem eine Meinung haben.

Wir werden sehen wie die Raketen fahren. Ich wäre schon froh wenn die Kartons mit den Rahmen dann tatsächlich vor der Tür stehen. Wir haben ja nur 2,5 Jahre drauf gewartet


----------



## scylla (10. September 2015)

Warum steht denn im Newsletter von Cy was von "flacherem Sitzwinkel", wenn er tatsächlich steiler geworden ist? Komisch.
Na auch egal, jedenfalls passt's dann ja.


----------



## trailterror (10. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> wer interessiert sich für den tatsächlichen Sitzwinkel?
> Es geht doch eh nur um den effektiven Sitzwinkel, also imaginärer Verbindungsstrich zwischen Tretlager und Sattel.
> 
> Wenn man den effektiven Sitzwinkel flacher macht bei gleicher Kettenstrebenlänge, dann ist das Sitzrohr doch dem einfedernden Reifen viel näher, man müsste dadurch doch eigentlich Platz verlieren. Daher sehe ich nicht, warum ein flacherer Sitzwinkel (Achtung, es geht um den effektiven Sitzwinkel) mit 650B zusammen hängen sollte?
> Ein Knick im Sitzrohr oder ein zum Tretlager nach vorne verlagerter Schnittpunkt, ja, das hat bestimmt seinen Grund in der Reifenfreiheit für größere Laufräder. Aber halt nicht der effektive Sitzwinkel. Wenn schon, müsste man ihn eher steiler machen, das würde mehr Platz für den einfedernden Reifen schaffen (und die Kundschaft glücklich machen ).



mit dem tatsächlichen sw meine ich den realen sw. lassen wir den begriff des "tatsächlichen SW" bei Seite und reden vom effektiven und vom realen sitzwinkel...

klar interessiert mich auch der reale sw, da der effektive sw oft ne schummelangabe und Augenwischerei ist, vor allem wenn man die stütze weit herausziehen muss....

die vermehrten knicks (oder die nach vorn versetzten sitzrohe die nicht mehr im tretlager münden), welche tendenziell in Korrelation mit der LRS grösse krasser werden, haben ihre Ursache. es muss am unteren sitzrohr mehr platz geschaffen werden. hält man am fw und KSlänge fest so wandert die sitzposition bei (weit) herausgezogener sattelstütze immer weiter nach hinten.... die vermehrten knicks (oder die nach vorn versetzten sitzrohe die nicht mehr im tretlager münden) sind die Konsequenz grösserer Räder und damit auch der flacheren realen sw.

wird der knick krasser so wird der reale sw immer flacher und man kommt immer weiter nach hinten.

um dies zu vermeiden wird bei 27,5'' oder bei 29'' der fw oft reduziert und oder die ks länger (um wieder den benötigten platz zu gewinnen). man wird dir im Geschäft sagen, dass du dank dem überrollverhalten von 29''  gar nicht soviel fw brauchst. stimmt vielleicht auch zum teil. der eigentliche Grund ist aber das platzproblem und die Unmöglichkeit ein 27,5er oder ein 29er zu bauen wie ein 26er.....der negativpunkt wird nicht transparent dargelegt, sondern totgeschwiegen oder schöngeredet...

@Eaven
von welchen sw redest du? dem effektiven oder dem realen?


----------



## scylla (10. September 2015)

Es ging meines Wissens bisher immer nur um den effektiven SW, mit dem realen hast erst du angefangen.
Du hast da sicher recht, geknickte Sitzrohre nicht gerade ideal sind. Mit dem effektivem SW, der sich mit dem Sattelauszug ändert, haben vor allem die großen Jungs Spaß (oder Leute die gerne sehr kleine Rahmen fahren). Ich finde sowas auch doof, am liebsten hab ich einfach ein gerades Sitzrohr das nicht zu weit vorm Tretlager endet, oder idealer Weise sogar darin. So wie am 26'' Rocket halt.
Aber lass uns jetzt bitte nicht wieder zum hunderttausendsten Mal hier im Cotic-Forum mit der Laufradgrößendiskussion anfangen. Ich hab da auch meine Meinung dazu, aber es bringt einfach nichts. Sinnlos.


----------



## trailterror (10. September 2015)

hab noch mal nachgeguckt.

die 73,5' ist der effektive SW (oh wunder)
der reale liegt bei 71'

@scylla
mag sein, dass ich mit dem realen sw angefangen hab, na und...?
ich finde es halt äusserst wichtig sich auch über diesen zu erkunden und sich auch über dessen auswirkungen bewusst zu sein und sich nicht nur blind vom effektiven blenden zu lassen, sich von diesem ködern und täuschen zu lassen....

dieses bike





wird mit nem 74,5' SW beworben....wenn de das aufm Papier liest denkste geil steil...in der Praxis irgendwie weit gefehlt....

ja ich hab aus diversen gründen das ein oder andere problemchen mit 27,5'; ich hab aber kein problem deren Vorteile in gewissen bereichen (die mir persönlich weniger wichtig sind) einzusehen. anderen sind diese bereiche wichtiger (als meine Präferenzen) und fahren deshalb wohl mit 27,5' das richtige bike für sich selbst. auf der anderen Seite hat die Branche und die Industrie ganz klar ein problem die klaren Vorteile von 26' zuzugeben geschweige denn auszusprechen. sie werden tabuisiert!! was soll der shice??

wie gesagt, diese augenwischerei, dieses verschleiern und dieses absichtlich nicht aufklären wollen kotzt mich einfach tierisch an.
deshalb find ich es wichtig, dass man solche Diskussionen immer und immer wieder führt; ich bin deshalb nicht bei dir und halte sie keinesfalls für "sinnlos".


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. September 2015)

Woah, Alter, das Drössiger ist echt eine Beleidigung für´s Auge. Muss das in das Cotic Forum?? Üble Nummer.

Ich habe übrigens meine ganz persönlichen Problemchen mit den krummen Sitzrohren. Dank Hohlkreuz und damit nach hinten verdrehtem Becken fahre ich die Nase des Sattels sehr tief. Das ist schon bei der BFe mit den meisten gängigen Kloben nicht ordentlich machbar. Bei den Gravitydroppers muss ich hinten eine Kerbe feilen, damit die hintere Schraube des Jochs sich nicht vollkommen verbiegt.


----------



## scylla (11. September 2015)

trailterror schrieb:


> mag sein, dass ich mit dem realen sw angefangen hab, na und...?
> ich finde es halt äusserst wichtig sich auch über diesen zu erkunden und sich auch über dessen auswirkungen bewusst zu sein und sich nicht nur blind vom effektiven blenden zu lassen, sich von diesem ködern und täuschen zu lassen....



alles cool, das war ja kein Vorwurf.
Wir hatten nur ein bisschen aneinander vorbei geredet, weil jeder einen anderen SW gemeint hat. Man muss sich halt einfach erst mal einigen, worüber man redet 

Diese geknickten Sitzrohre hast du leider mittlerweile bei fast allen Herstellern. Schon als ich 2012 ein neues Fully gesucht habe, war es recht mühsam, ein Rad zu finden das eine passende Geo und ein gerades Sitzrohr hatte. Letzteres steht nämlich auch in meinem Pflicht-Lastenheft beim Fahrradkauf. Das 26er Rocket hatte das Gott sei Dank beides. Der Knick im neuen begeistert mich auch nicht, wie du dir vorstellen kannst.

Ich bleibe aber dabei: wenn Cy gewollt hätte, dann wäre es kein Problem gewesen, den (effektiven) Sitzwinkel beliebig viel steiler zu machen. Daher glaube ich nicht, dass da irgendwas "Augenwischerei" oder "Unehrlich" ist in der Begründung, dass man einen flachen Sitzwinkel mag für Inline Stützen. Cy will's halt so, wahrscheinlich entspringt diese Sonderbarkeit einfach seiner ganz persönlichen Vorliebe. Verstehen muss man es nicht, ich tu's ja auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich dient der Knick im Sitzrohr sogar eben dem Zweck, den Sitzwinkel schön flach zu halten. Wer weiß, am Ende findet Cy das sogar vorteilhaft, wenn der Sitzwinkel für große Leute immer flacher wird? Wundern tät's mich nicht 
Der Knick im Sitzrohr sieht nicht so stark aus auf den Bildern. Ein gerades aber 2° steileres Sitzrohr hätte wahrscheinlich schon ausgereicht, um dieselbe Reifenfreiheit zu schaffen wie mit dem schwachen Knick im Sitzrohr. Damit wäre man dann bei "modernen" 75-76° Sitzwinkel, das ist imho noch nicht zu steil sondern mittlerweile recht normal, wenn man sich mal bei anderen Herstellern umschaut. Und man hätte nicht das Problem des abweichenden realen Sitzwinkels.
Dafür hätte man auf der Kehrseite dann wieder das Rad nach vorneraus länger machen müssen, um bei derselben Sitzposition anzukommen, was auch den Reach verlängert und den Radstand. Oder man hätte den Reach lassen können und dafür eine aufrechtere Sitzposition einkalkulieren. Meine Vermutung bei den ganzen Cotic-Geometrien ist eher, dass der Reach und Radstand einigermaßen handlich bleiben soll bei dennoch sportlicher Sitzposition. Der Sitzwinkel ist ja nicht nur am Fully flach (da ist er sogar eher noch am steilsten), sondern auch bei den Hardtails. Und eben nicht nur bei den 27,5/29'' Hardtails sondern auch bei den 26er Hardtails, wo eine Begründung mit der Reifenfreiheit einfach gar nicht mehr zieht.
Über den kurzen Radstand und den handlichen Reach freut man sich dann halt auf verwinkelten Abfahrten mindestens genauso wie man sich vorher beim Hochfahren über den Sitzwinkel geärgert hat.

Ich glaube, Cotic ist noch eine der wenigen Marken, wo man Räder kaufen kann, die die Entwickler persönlich toll finden. Im Unterschied zu den ganzen Zombi-Firmen, die panisch der Herde hinterherrennen und alles hübsch massenkompatibel machen. Das macht's halt für mich auch irgendwie sympatisch, und bis auf die Kleinigkeit mit dem Sitzwinkel funktionieren die Räder für mich ganz prima. Bis jetzt deutlich besser als alle anderen gesichtslosen "modernen" Massenmarkt-Fahrräder, die ich probiert habe.

Der Wechsel auf 27,5 war jetzt einfach nicht mehr zu umgehen. Cotic hat sich zumindest länger dagegen gewehrt als andere. Aber letztendlich leben die halt auch davon, es bringt ja nichts Dinge zu produzieren, die man dann niemandem verkaufen kann. Wenn du Cy's persönliche Meinung dazu wissen willst, schreib ihm halt mal eine Mail. Ich hab mich da schon länger mal direkt mit den Machern ausgetauscht, und kann's zum einen voll verstehen, zum anderen hab ich (genau deswegen) einfach vorgesorgt und 3 hübsche 26'' Cotics im Keller stehen, die mich über die nächsten paar Jahre bringen werden. 
Sinnlos ist es einfach, immer und immer wieder im Forum über die Riesenräder zu diskutieren. Weil es nichts bringt. Man kann da seine eigene Meinung dazu haben, und man kann es Shize finden, aber es ist einfach nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen. Und wie gesagt, verschleiern oder absichtlich nicht aufklären tut glaube ich hier im Cotic-Forum oder generell bei Cotic keiner, gerade hier am allerwenigsten.

Ich finde das Rocket nach wie vor eins der besten Räder am Markt, Knick im Sitzrohr hin oder her.
Wir sollten uns lieber darüber freuen, dass es endlich wieder produziert wird


----------



## Tingltanglbob (11. September 2015)

Tu mir mal einen Gefallen und mach das Hässliche Drössiger Kakteil hier weg, Danke


----------



## CuloGordo (11. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich glaube, Cotic ist noch eine der wenigen Marken, wo man Räder kaufen kann, die die Entwickler persönlich toll finden. Im Unterschied zu den ganzen Zombi-Firmen, die panisch der Herde hinterherrennen und alles hübsch massenkompatibel machen. Das macht's halt für mich auch irgendwie sympatisch, und bis auf die Kleinigkeit mit dem Sitzwinkel funktionieren die Räder für mich ganz prima. Bis jetzt deutlich besser als alle anderen gesichtslosen "modernen" Massenmarkt-Fahrräder, die ich probiert habe.
> 
> ...



Das ist doch dein persönliches Wunschdenken und nicht die Realität. Ich finde die Cotic Rahmen sehr gut, trotzdem geht Cotic fast jeden Trend mit:
Tapered, 29 Zoll, 27,5 Zoll, 31,6mm Sattelrohr, Stealth Bohrung, X12 und Plus Formate. Von handlich kann bei den 27,5“ Rahmen auch keine Rede mehr sein, hier geht man den Trend mit „immer länger“ auch mit. Fehlt nur noch EVO6 und Boost.
Massenkompatibel kann Cotics also auch. 

Ist ja auch gut so, weil es *moderne* *Stahlrahmen* sind und keine mit dem Stand Baujahr 1989. 
Welche Neuerungen sinnvoll sind, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (11. September 2015)

Hahaha, ich weiß noch wie ich mich "gefreut" habe, als mein BFe (Serie 1, noch aus GB direkt gekauft) mit 31,6 statt 30,9mm Sattelstützdurchmesser kam; inkompatibel mit meinem vorhandenen Santa Cruz... finde ich aber nicht so dramatisch, kann zumindest jedem Rad seine eigene Sattelstütze spendieren.

X-12 finde ich persönlich ein Plus, tapered Gabeln kann ich physikalisch nachvollziehen, und mit 44mm Steuerrohren sieht das ganze ja auch erträglich aus.

Stealth ist für mich keine Option, weil ich je nach Tour die Sattelstütze wechseln will. In den Alpen machst du nunmal mit etwas Glück nur 2x am Tag den Sattel hoch und runter 
Und beim Stolpern brauche ich (persönlich!) jeden mm Arschfreiheit (daher übrigens strictly 26 inch).

Edith sagt:
und daher war auch das gerade Sitzrohr ein absolutes muss, um ohne störende Manschetten o.ä. eine konventionelle Sattelstütze komplett verschwinden zu lassen.
Mein alternativbike Banshee Spitfire kommt in diesem Punkt nicht mit, ebensowenig wie das Knolly Chilcotin.


----------



## Eaven (11. September 2015)

Hier meldet sich Cy zu Wort und zeigt dabei ein paar Detail vom neuen Rocket....sieht gut aus das Bike !!!


----------



## scylla (11. September 2015)

CuloGordo schrieb:


> Das ist doch dein persönliches Wunschdenken und nicht die Realität. Ich finde die Cotic Rahmen sehr gut, trotzdem geht Cotic fast jeden Trend mit:
> Tapered, 29 Zoll, 27,5 Zoll, 31,6mm Sattelrohr, Stealth Bohrung, X12 und Plus Formate. Von handlich kann bei den 27,5“ Rahmen auch keine Rede mehr sein, hier geht man den Trend mit „immer länger“ auch mit. Fehlt nur noch EVO6 und Boost.
> Massenkompatibel kann Cotics also auch.



und nur weil man ein paar Trends aufgreift ist man also sofort eine massenkompatible Trendhure?
Man kann ja Trends auch mitgehen, weil man sie gut findet. Und wenn man nicht alles mal ausprobiert, dann ist man nicht schlauer sondern bleibt dumm. Man muss einfach nur aussortieren, was man für wirklich sinnvoll erachtet und was nicht, dann wird ein Schuh draus.
Ich finde die Cotic Rahmen haben einfach eine ganz eigene Handschrift. Man merkt halt einfach dabei, dass da jemand einen Rahmen nach seinen eigenen Vorstellungen gebaut hat, und sich darüber seine eigenen Gedanken gemacht hat, anstatt Einheitsbrei zu fabrizieren. Das mag nun mein Wunschdenken sein, oder Realität, darüber mag ich mich nicht streiten, das kann jeder so sehen wie er will. Letztendlich kann mir das als Kunde eh egal sein, ich kaufe einfach das, was zu mir persönlich passt. Wie das zustande kam und ob das nun ein Erzeugnis einer kleinen englischen Firma ist, oder ob da Trek/Specialized/usw drauf steht, kann mir doch eh egal sein. Wenn mir dann zufällig die Firma, die das Rad hergestellt hat, sympatisch ist, umso besser, dann hab ich wenigstens ein gutes Gefühl dabei meine Geldbörse zu öffnen. 
Genauso sollte man es hier mit dem Rocket handhaben: wer es toll findet, freut sich darüber. Wer es blöd findet, kauf halt wo anders.


----------



## Tingltanglbob (11. September 2015)

Ist doch logisch das Markt übliche Trends mitgegangen werden. Wenn ich eine Firma hätte wuerde ichs genauso machen oder wäre Pleite.


----------



## trailterror (12. September 2015)

wärs nicht viel "richtiger, ehrlicher, authentischer, wissenschaftlicher..." wenn man nur mitzieht wenn man selbst nen echten (nicht rein ökonomischen) sinn dahinter sieht und wirklich 100% von etwas überzeugt ist....?



scylla schrieb:


> Ich bleibe aber dabei: wenn Cy gewollt hätte, dann wäre es kein Problem gewesen, den (effektiven) Sitzwinkel beliebig viel steiler zu machen.
> Der Knick im Sitzrohr sieht nicht so stark aus auf den Bildern.



klar hätte er das machen können. dann wär der knick und damit der reale SW aber nochmals deutlich abgeflacht. hätte also (ausser auf dem Papier) nix gebracht....




scylla schrieb:


> Ein gerades aber 2° steileres Sitzrohr.....


 
das geht aber nicht, ausser er hätte den FW reduziert oder die KS verlängert. oder das gerade sitzrohe wäre nach vorn verlagert. das macht den realen SW aber (wie der knick) auch flacher



scylla schrieb:


> Und man hätte nicht das Problem des abweichenden realen Sitzwinkels.



doch. siehe oben..


----------



## scylla (12. September 2015)

die logik mit dem sitzwinkel geht mir zwar immer noch nicht auf, aber vielleicht magst du ja einfach mal eine bikefirma gründen und allen zeigen, wie man das richtig macht 
wer weiß, wenn du ein gutes abfahrtsorientiertes 26er produzierst, dann kauf ich's vielleicht sogar. müsste dann aber schon besser sein als mein rocket, die hürde liegt recht hoch


----------



## Eaven (13. September 2015)

Ich wollte noch mal auf die Dämpfer zurück kommen, hatte ja schon berichtet das eine Alternative der FOX Evolution CTD ist. 

Die andere Alternative ist der Canecreek DB Inline. Zusammen mit CC hat Cy ein Base Tune ausgetüftelt das ihr hier findet:
http://www.canecreek.com/products/suspension/dbinline/base-tunes

BTW...ich finde die Informationen die CC da zur Verfügung stellt echt sehr gut, z.B. das Booklet Tuning Field Guide etc.


----------



## scylla (13. September 2015)

Man kann entweder den CCDB Inline nehmen, oder den Fox bei TFT pushen lassen. 
Im Werkszustand ist der "alte" Fox Float CTD imho untauglich. Ich hab ihn genau eine Tour gefahren und für doof befunden, eine Schande für den schönen Hinterbau.
Preislich ist CCDB +200 Pfund, Pushtuning bei TFT ist (sofern die Preise gleich geblieben sind) ca. 180€. Letzteres wäre also etwas günstiger.
CCDB wäre universeller und auf alles einstellbar, gepushter Fox deckt dann halt genau den persönlichen Einsatzbereich ab den man bei TFT angegeben hat.


----------



## dangerousD (13. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> die logik mit dem sitzwinkel geht mir zwar immer noch nicht auf, aber vielleicht magst du ja einfach mal eine bikefirma gründen und allen zeigen, wie man das richtig macht
> wer weiß, wenn du ein gutes abfahrtsorientiertes 26er produzierst, dann kauf ich's vielleicht sogar. müsste dann aber schon besser sein als mein rocket, die hürde liegt recht hoch





Genau...und wenn sich eine handvoll Käufer findet, kann er davon die Familie ernähren, Mitarbeiter und Lieferanten bezahlen, ein bisschen was für's Alter zurücklegen und und und... @trailterror - na dann leg' mal los, an Ideen mangelt es Dir ja nicht. 

Unternehmer sein hat in den meisten Fällen halt nichts mit Benefizarbeit zu tun. Nur ganz wenigen Idealisten gelingt der große Durchbruch, und sie können von ihren Idealen leben. Insofern Hut ab vor Cy, dass er immer noch an Stahl festhält und eine Nische mit behutsam gepflegter Ware bedient. Nur auf Pressfit darf er niemals nicht einsteigen - sonst kündige ich ihm die Freundschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (13. September 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ...Pushtuning bei TFT ist (sofern die Preise gleich geblieben sind) ca. 180€....
> CCDB wäre universeller und auf alles einstellbar, gepushter Fox deckt dann halt genau den persönlichen Einsatzbereich ab den man bei TFT angegeben hat.


....du meinst die? http://www.tftuned.com .....sind die bei ihrer Arbeit so besonders? Was ist denn mit Steffen von der Dämpferklinik?


----------



## scylla (13. September 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> ....du meinst die? http://www.tftuned.com .....sind die bei ihrer Arbeit so besonders? Was ist denn mit Steffen von der Dämpferklinik?



TFT und Push wird bei Fox immer genannt als bestes Tuning. Außerdem hat mir Cotic zu TFT geraten auf Nachfrage per Mail. Die Leute bei TFT kennen wohl das Rocket "persönlich" und stehen auch bei Bedarf im Kontakt zu Cotic. Daher habe ich mich für die entschieden. Mit der Dämpferklinik habe ich keine Erfahrungen.
Ich war jedenfalls von TFT begeistert, meinen Dämpfer haben sie auf Anhieb exakt so hinbekommen wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Damit geht der Hinterbau vom Rocket einfach erste Sahne auf schnellen Abfahrten, ohne Kompromisse beim Stolpern machen zu müssen. Der original Fox ist durch die Mitte gefallen, und der Hinterbau vom Rocket hält genau an der Stelle nicht dagegen (was mit einem gescheiten Dämpfer genau richtig ist, aber halt mit dem alten Fox nicht so gut funktioniert).
Die Fox Innerein kommen in einem Tütchen zurück, man bekommt ein anderes Innenleben von Push rein. Da wird also nicht nur umgeshimmed.
Wichtig dabei ist halt, dass man genau weiß was man will (bzw. was am original Dämpfersetup stört und anders werden soll), und das dann (auf Englisch) auch beschreiben kann. Die Tuner müssen eben verstehen, was der Kunde haben will, sonst kann das nichts werden.


----------



## Eaven (15. September 2015)

Hallo, jetzt habe ich auch die UVP Preise. 2.130,- kostet das Rocket mit Fox Dämpfer und 2.390, mit dem CC DB Inline.


----------



## Eaven (5. Oktober 2015)

Erste Bilder, leider nur ein Handy Pic....unsere Rahmen sind in irgendeinem Flieger auf dem Weg zwischen Taiwan und Deutschland.


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

das grüne 
Täuscht das, oder sind die Sitzstreben massiver geworden im Vergleich zum "alten" Rocket?

... ob das noch reicht bis zum Odenwald-Treffen?


----------



## frogmatic (5. Oktober 2015)

Das grün ist schnieke, würde mir gut gefallen, auch wenn ich jetzt meine Bauhof-Rakete doch arg ins Herz geschlossen habe.

Die Kettenstreben sind m.E. nicht dicker - beim nochmaligen Anschauen kommen mir die alten etwas konischer vor - allerdings sind sie jetzt symmetrisch und es sieht von links nicht mehr so sympathisch-merkwürdig aus.





Aber das Killerfeature, das durchgehende Sitzrohr, ist nicht mehr da. Kein vollständiges Versenken einer Standard-Sattelstütze mehr.
Klarer Punktabzug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

ich muss mal die Farbe in Erfahrung bringen, wenn ich meins irgendwann neu bemalen lasse. Dann tu ich einfach so, als wär's ein neues *harrharr*


----------



## Eaven (5. Oktober 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Aber das Killerfeature, das durchgehende Sitzrohr, ist nicht mehr da. Kein vollständiges Versenken einer Standard-Sattelstütze mehr.
> Klarer Punktabzug


.....puh, Glück gehabt....ich dachte das Killerfeature wären 26" Laufräder


----------



## frogmatic (5. Oktober 2015)

Warum das offensichtliche nochmal laut aussprechen


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

laaangweilig. Das haben wir schon durch, neue Dinge zum Meckern sind viel interessanter


----------



## Eaven (5. Oktober 2015)

ok...ich fange mal an....hat keinen Dämpfer


----------



## rayc (5. Oktober 2015)

Echt???
Ich wollte schon fragen, was das für ein Slimline-Dämpfer st.

Beide Farben kommen gut.

Besteht eine Chance das du ein neues Rocket zum Cotic Treffen mitbringst?


----------



## scylla (5. Oktober 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Echt???
> Ich wollte schon fragen, was das für ein Slimline-Dämpfer st.



Das ist der neue Cane Creek Slimline Dämpfer, superleicht und mit extra authentischem Fahrverhalten für mehr Rückmeldung vom Untergrund. Dass du den noch nicht kennst? Wäre eigentlich genau das Richtige für dein Leidwill . Vielleicht verkauft Carsten dir ja einen beim Odenwald-Treffen.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Oktober 2015)

sehen gut aus die neuen rahmen. jetzt auch als hardtail mit klappvorrichtung zum transport ... *hehe*


----------



## Schwimmer (5. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> ok...ich fange mal an....hat keinen Dämpfer



Gibt's die stealth characteristics der Komponenten nur beim Rocket?


----------



## trailterror (5. Oktober 2015)

die symmetrischen KS gefallen mir gut. auch sonst find ich den rahmen optisch ansprechend...

gerades sitzrohr würde aber mMn noch besser passen. und klar, wäre 26'' um einiges geiler gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (5. Oktober 2015)

Nicht, dass meine Meinung wichtig wäre. Aber an der Rakete ist von A bis Z alles richtig gemacht. Die Abstützung des Sitzrohrs für geringere Überstandshöhe, die Kettenstreben und auch das krumme Sitzrohr. Selbst die 650b. Ich halte dieses Maß noch immer für Unsinn, aber nachdem die neue Lyrik schon nicht mehr in 26 daher kommt, muss man diesen Schritt wohl leider anerkennen. Und bei 182cm kann ich drei cm mehr Laufrad sicher auch irgendwann verkraften. Ich bin btw für orange. 100 Punkte.


----------



## a.nienie (5. Oktober 2015)

leicht offtopic: die neue lyrik ist keine lyrik mehr... das ist eine etwas dickere pike mit 170mm


----------



## Eaven (6. Oktober 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Besteht eine Chance das du ein neues Rocket zum Cotic Treffen mitbringst?


.....leider nein, aus Taiwan sind die Kartons erst verspätet abgeflogen...Taifun etc... ich hatte gehofft zumindest einen Rahmen mitbringen zu können aber auch das wird nicht klappen.


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2015)

grmpf, schade, hätte das neue schon gern gesehen!
Dann müsst ihr am Treffen wohl wieder mit meinem gammligen Oldtimer mit unfahrbar kleinen Laufrädern Vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## Eaven (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich gucke einfach weg falls du mal neben mir fahren solltest.


----------



## scylla (6. Oktober 2015)

ich häng eine Spendendose für eine hübche neue (mattgrüne) Farbschicht an den Lenker


----------



## a.nienie (6. Oktober 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> ich häng eine Spendendose für eine hübche neue (mattgrüne) Farbschicht an den Lenker


reallifecrowdfunding? - forget it!


----------



## 18hls86 (6. Oktober 2015)

Da hat er Recht! Orange ja, aber grün nein.


----------



## Eaven (13. Oktober 2015)

Cy & Co haben wieder schöne Outdoor Bilder von den neuen Bikes/Rahmen gemacht. Ein paar Details der Rahmen sind so zu erkennen. 
PS: Es dauert leider doch noch mal ein paar Wochen länger bis wir lieferfähig sind, wir erwarten die Rahmen nun für die zweite November Woche. Der Termin sollte diesmal auch fix sein, weil der Container nun tatsächlich auf See ist und somit ein Ankunftsdatum feststeht. Gott sei Dank fahren die Containerschiff ja nach zuverlässigem Fahrplan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank fahren die Containerschiff ja nach zuverlässigem Fahrplan



Auch wenn Cotic-Rahmen an Bord sind?


----------



## Eaven (13. Oktober 2015)

Könnte jetzt nur noch passieren das der Cotic Container ganz oben auf dem Schiff steht und eine Monsterwelle ihn wegbläst.

Und, was für eine Meinung hat die werte Community zu den innenverlegten Zügen und Leitungen?

Fuck for front deri?


----------



## frogmatic (13. Oktober 2015)

Geht da ein Shimano sideswing Teil dran?
Innenverlegter Schaltzug in der Strebe ist OK, habe ich auch am LV 901, so oft muss man zum Glück nicht dran rumfummeln.

Ansonsten - erwähnte ich schon, dass ich mein Ur-Rocket vorziehe...?


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Und, was für eine Meinung hat die werte Community zu den innenverlegten Zügen und Leitungen?



Viel Spaß beim Fummeln 

Solange die Bremsleitung außen bleibt und es so ausgeführt ist, dass der Zug nicht im Rahmen rumklappert, finde ich es ok. Genauso ok wie einen außenverlegten Zug. Nennt man glaub umgangssprachlich "wurschtegal". So oft muss man die Züge ja Gott sei Dank doch nicht wechseln.

Wenn sich die Rahmen-Auslieferung nochmal verzögert, fange ich an, mit Leidwill Vergleichen zu lästern 

PS: seit ich die matt-orange Farbe auf dem Odenwald-Treffen mal live gesehen habe, mag ich die Farbe sogar. Viel schöner als das alte glänzend-orange.


----------



## Eaven (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde einen innenverlegten Zug schön. Es sieht einfach aufgeräumter oder in Neudeutsch "clean-er" aus.

Auch die Öffnung für die Stealth-Leitung sieht gut aus, ich hatte befürchtet das er da eine aufgelötete Verstärkung oder sonst was optisch gruseliges macht.


----------



## accutrax (13. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> C
> PS: Es dauert leider doch noch mal ein paar Wochen länger bis wir lieferfähig sind....



es war zu hoffen diesen satz nie mehr lesen zu müssen in bezug auf rocket frames ....
aber für die wartenden gibt es ja schon die ersten aufbau freds im STW...
zBsp hier..
http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/im-a-rocketman

innenverlegte züge...?
das ist dann nur der schaltzug im hinterbau ..(und die stealth stütze)... oder ist das an den serien rahmen anders ?
wie scylla schreibt, wenns nicht klappert !! und die bremse außen bleibt..
für mich müsste der aufwand nicht sein..
orange hat die züge jahrelang am hinterbau innenverlegt ist aber inzwischen davon abgekommen..

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (13. Oktober 2015)

Die Bilder sind von den ersten Serienrahmen.

Cy hat zehn Rahmen vorab per Luftfracht bekommen wir nur einen. Daher sind in England schon ein paar Leute am Start die Rocket's aufbauen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Und, was für eine Meinung hat die werte Community zu den innenverlegten Zügen und Leitungen?
> 
> Fuck for front deri?


Dieses angeschweißte Oval auf der Kettenstrebe ist sehr schön. Optisch top. Nur vorne an der Dämpferaufnahme sieht es aus, als ob entweder der Lack runter schleifen wird oder die Zughülle durch. Schön aber allemal.

edit: es lässt auch auf durchgehende Zughüllen an den Hardtails hoffen


----------



## Deleted 195305 (13. Oktober 2015)

Mal eine Fachfrage aus Neugier, warum sind Rocker und Kettenstrebe am Hauptlager verschraubt?


----------



## Eaven (14. Oktober 2015)

Naja, der Rahmen hat quasi zwei Hauptlager. Das untere führt die Kettenstrebe, im oberen ist der Rocker verschraubt der die Druckstrebe stabil führt. Äh...habe ich das so verständlich erklärt? Schau hier:


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Naja, der Rahmen hat quasi zwei Hauptlager. Das untere führt die Kettenstrebe, im oberen ist der Rocker verschraubt der die Druckstrebe stabil führt. Äh...habe ich das so verständlich erklärt? Schau hier:



@Eaven: Ist der per Luftfracht zu euch gekommen?
... dann bekommt den jetzt aber der Malte ... 
@Lord Shadow: Lass ihn bloß nicht aus den Augen - den Rahmen und Cheffe, natürlich auch ...


----------



## scylla (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe Schraubensicherung. Sehr löblich


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Oktober 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> @Lord Shadow: Lass ihn bloß nicht aus den Augen - den Rahmen und Cheffe, natürlich auch ...



Malte grad nach Süddeutschland gezogen und nix Kohle


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. Oktober 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Mal eine Fachfrage aus Neugier, warum sind Rocker und Kettenstrebe am Hauptlager verschraubt?



Was genau meinst du? Das Hauptlager ist in diesem Fall das untere. Der Rocker ist an einem zweiten Lager geklemmt? Zielt die Frage darauf ab *wieso sie verschraubt* sind?


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Oktober 2015)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Malte grad nach Süddeutschland gezogen und nix Kohle



Grüß Gott, Malte ...   
(das ist so ähnlich wie Moin, Moin)

... dann halt als Weihnachtsgratifikation ...


----------



## Schwimmer (14. Oktober 2015)

doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Oktober 2015)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du? Das Hauptlager ist in diesem Fall das untere. Der Rocker ist an einem zweiten Lager geklemmt? Zielt die Frage darauf ab *wieso sie verschraubt* sind?


Ja. Genau. Schon klar, wo das Hauptlager ist. Das habe ich dumm ausgedrückt. Häufiger hat man ja die Lager in Schwingen gepresst und dann einfach die Achsen durch. Bietet eine Klemmung besondere Vorteile? Ist es irgendwie bauartbedingt?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (14. Oktober 2015)

Eaven schrieb:


> Naja, der Rahmen hat quasi zwei Hauptlager. Das untere führt die Kettenstrebe, im oberen ist der Rocker verschraubt der die Druckstrebe stabil führt. Äh...habe ich das so verständlich erklärt? Schau hier:


Das Foto gibt auf jeden Fall oben schon einmal Aufschluss. Danke. Sind die Kettenstreben / Schwinge auch zweiteilig?


----------



## frogmatic (14. Oktober 2015)

Ich vermute mal, dass das mit Spieleinstellung und spannungsfreier Montage zu tun hat.


----------



## trailterror (15. Oktober 2015)

innenverlegte züge brauch ich nicht.

es ist mMn grösstenteils ein inhaltsarmes gimmick, welches man schön umhüllt als geile neuerung verkaufen kann...

bzgl. lager. gibt es bei dem drop link egtl. nur diese 2 lager?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (15. Oktober 2015)

naja...die Lösung jetzt, wo man den ganzen Kram mit Kabelbindern fixieren muss, braucht auch keiner. solange es nicht klappert und das ein- und ausfädeln easy ist, wäre es für mich eine Erleichterung.


----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Oktober 2015)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ja. Genau. Schon klar, wo das Hauptlager ist. Das habe ich dumm ausgedrückt. Häufiger hat man ja die Lager in Schwingen gepresst und dann einfach die Achsen durch. Bietet eine Klemmung besondere Vorteile? Ist es irgendwie bauartbedingt?



Ich vermute, dass es in erster Linie den Lagerwechsel erleichtern soll, würde zumindest zu Cys Philosophie passen.


----------



## Eaven (11. November 2015)

Ich muss mal wieder was zum Thema Liefertermin tippen. Die Ankunft des Containers hat sich doch noch mal verzögert.
Cy schwört das die Rahmen am 19. November an uns raus gehen.  

Leider hat der Euro in den letzten Wochen wieder übel geschwächelt und wir müssen auf Grund der schlechten Umrechnungskurse wieder einmal die Preise erhöhen  Wer also vor hatte sein Weihnachtsgeld in Stahl anzulegen, sollte besser in den nächsten Tagen bestellen.


----------



## MarcoVau (13. November 2015)

Also muss ich ja quasi SOFORT mein Slide verkaufen und mir ein Rocket bestellen...


----------



## Eaven (13. November 2015)

Muss nicht....aber kannst. Und mit etwas Glück dann auch das erste Rocket hier in einem Aufbau-Thread präsentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. November 2015)

epic 






_Newton's Third Law:
For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction.
Yin and Yang.
Ebb and Flow.

Three years ago Rocketman saved the trails and the riders.
With a job well done, he hung up his cape and retired to take
a job as a mild mannered trail advocate, for Ride Sheffield.

All was well, but just as the power of the orange Rocket
brought calm, has the green Rocket now brought chaos?
The yang, the ebb, the reaction....

Obsessed with getting to the end of the trail first, no flow or soul
in the ride, the power of the Rocket has fallen into the wrong hands.
Blowing out berms and cutting off corners. It knows only speed.
It knows only straight. A dark power rises, but as desperate times
approach, will our hero return?

Cotic Bikes and Steel City Media present: *The Rise of Straightline...*_


----------



## Deleted 195305 (17. November 2015)

Rocket Man hat mal ein bissl trainiert, wah?


----------



## radjey (17. November 2015)

Sieht eher so aus, als würde "Straightline" für Strava trainieren


----------



## dangerousD (17. November 2015)

Habe mich fast weggeschmissen  Britischer Humor ist noch immer über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Bin gespannt auf Teil 3 dieser Geschichte epischen Ausmasses


----------



## a.nienie (17. November 2015)

Genau, flying circus on two wheels :-D


----------



## frogmatic (18. November 2015)

Ich war ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. November 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Ich war ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht...



ich glaub da kommt noch was mit mehr fahrradfahren. ist bestimmt nur ein teaser.


----------



## Eaven (22. November 2015)

Boah, jetzt sind sie wirklich da. Sehen echt prima aus, hier ein paar schnelle Handyfotos von der Variante mit CC Dämpfer.


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. November 2015)

Oha  Das sieht ja erheblich sauberer aus, als bei den 26ern.
Das Rocket macht`s mir ganz schön schwer: Die Geo ist mir eigentlich nicht aggressiv genug, aber ich weiß um die Qualität des Hinterbaus und schließlich ist der Rahmen einfach geil.


----------



## rayc (22. November 2015)

Ich weis, wer diesen Rahmen bekommt 
Da fehlt nur noch der Hope-Steuersatz bevor er raus geht.


----------



## frogmatic (22. November 2015)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich weis, wer diesen Rahmen bekommt


Du wirst doch nicht...?


----------



## scylla (22. November 2015)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Oha  Das sieht ja erheblich sauberer aus, als bei den 26ern.



klar, die 26er sind ja schon ein paar Jährchen durch den Schlamm gezerrt worden, und das hier ist frisch ausm Karton 

@frogmatic
du glaubst doch nicht, dass Ray sowas unfahrbar schweres wie einen Stahlrahmen kaufen würde


----------



## frogmatic (22. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> @frogmatic
> du glaubst doch nicht, dass Ray sowas unfahrbar schweres wie einen Stahlrahmen kaufen würde


Dann muss ich mein Weltbild also nicht korrigieren?

Vielleicht habe ich den falschen Fahrstil, ich erlebe Gewicht als sekundären Faktor 




OT:
in diesem Sinne werde ich mir demnächst noch einen schönen Larsen TT double ply bestellen, der ideale Pfalz-Hinterreifen


----------



## scylla (22. November 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> in diesem Sinne werde ich mir demnächst noch einen schönen Larsen TT double ply bestellen, der ideale Pfalz-Hinterreifen



Kaiser Projekt (Draht) kaufen, am Vorderrad bis 1,5mm Profil runterfahren -> voila, der ideale Hinterreifen


----------



## a.nienie (22. November 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mein Weltbild also nicht korrigieren?
> 
> Vielleicht habe ich den falschen Fahrstil, ich erlebe Gewicht als sekundären Faktor
> 
> ...


Den tt 2-ply finde ich auch prima. Woher beziehst Du ihn?

Die rahmen kommen schon sexy. Hat das ding ne bikeparkfreigabe :-D


----------



## frogmatic (22. November 2015)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Den tt 2-ply finde ich auch prima. Woher beziehst Du ihn?
> Die rahmen kommen schon sexy. Hat das ding ne *bikeparkfreigabe* :-D


Ich vermute Bikepark geht auf deine eigene Kappe... auch wenn ich nicht glaube dass man ein Rocket so schnell kaputtkriegt.

Larsen 2Ply gibt's bei probikeshop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (23. November 2015)

Mein Rocket aus der ersten Baureihe hatte auch keine explizite Freigabe. Ausflüge auf Schweizer und itlaienische DH-Strecken hat es trotzdem gut weg gesteckt - um die Stabilität braucht man sich da keine Gedanken machen


----------



## Gonzo_MB (23. November 2015)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Du wirst doch nicht...?



Nein,Ray nicht. Aber er wird in ein paar Tagen ziemlich neidisch schauen...


----------



## Gonzo_MB (28. November 2015)

ein neues Kellerkind..


----------



## rayc (28. November 2015)

neidisch  gucken?
Ich durfte schon mal probesitzen ... im Keller... als Sag-Indikator


----------



## Lord Shadow (28. November 2015)

Wir erwarten dann mal ein Review. Wo kommst du eigentlich her? So Zwecks Probesitzen.


----------



## dangerousD (29. November 2015)

Raus aus dem Keller damit! Aufsitzen, einsauen - marsch marsch!



So ein schönes Bike muss im Freien gehalten werden!


----------



## scylla (29. November 2015)

Ich habe auch schon angeboten, das zu übernehmen. Aber die neugeborenen 650B Raketen scheinen noch etwas mit Matsch zu fremdeln. Seltsam, mein alter 26er Hobel hatte das nicht.


----------



## dangerousD (29. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon angeboten, das zu übernehmen. Aber die neugeborenen 650B Raketen scheinen noch etwas mit Matsch zu fremdeln. Seltsam, mein alter 26er Hobel hatte das nicht.



Evtl. zieren sich ja auch die Besitzer, weniger die Bikes 

Naja... heute muss ich mich auch echt überwinden. Die Regentropfen haben gefühlt die Größe von Taubeneiern... unschön.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (29. November 2015)

Das Rocket muss sich doch erst mal an das südhessische Klima gewöhnen nach dem es nur die englische Luft kennt.

Kein Sorge, morgen Abend geht's auf die Testrunde und da wird auch genügend schlamm sein. Auch mit dem Dämpfer muss ich mich erst einmal auseinandersetzten was man da wie einstellt. Dafür habe ich heute aber keine Lust mehr. Einen Nachteil hat das neue Rocket jedenfalls gegenüber dem alten. Normale Sattelstützen sind nur sekundär geeignet und lassen sich nicht komplett versenken. Finde ich schade, da ich eigentlich kein großer Freund von absenkbaren Stützen bin. Sowie es die Kasse wieder zulässt wird nun nachgerüstet auf eine absenkbare Stealth mit 150mm. Vielleicht darf Scylla mal probe fahren bei Ray wird es schwer. Ich glaube sein o# o#e Plastikhobel wird ihn danach beleidigt abwerfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dangerousD (29. November 2015)

Alles nur Spaß  Gestichelt wird doch immer.

TIPP bzgl. CCDB: fahr' das Ding erstmal im von Cotic empfohlenen Basis-Tune. Bei den aktuellen Bodenbedingungen wirst Du eh' kaum was von den echten Feinheiten merken, geschweige denn Highspeed-Rekorde brechen. Vielleicht bist Du ja mit dem Basis-Tune dann schon zufrieden? Falls nicht: Fahrerfahrung sammeln, Dinge, die Dich stören, (gedanklich) notieren und dann - wenn mal Zeit ist - mit dem CCDB Field Tuning Guide losziehen auf einem Dir bekannten Streckenabschnitt und an den Feinheiten drehen. Der Tuning Guide ist dabei echt eine große Hilfe - am besten Schritt für Schritt befolgen.


----------



## scylla (29. November 2015)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Vielleicht darf Scylla mal probe fahren





unbedingt, muss ja mal sehen was sich geändert hat bei der neuen Rakete. 
Den Sitzrohrknick finde ich auch schade. Machen zwar grad alle, aber ich find's trotzdem unnötig.


----------



## frogmatic (30. November 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Den Sitzrohrknick finde ich auch schade. Machen zwar grad *alle*, aber ich find's trotzdem unnötig.


Alle bis auf Last, finde ich auch hinderlich.
Ansonsten ein schickes Rad!


----------



## scylla (30. November 2015)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Das Rocket muss sich doch erst mal an das südhessische Klima gewöhnen nach dem es nur die englische Luft kennt.



Das dürfte ja heute kein Problem darstellen, ich glaube es wird sich sofort heimisch fühlen 
Wobei, so wie's aktuell pisst will es dann vielleicht sofort wieder nach England, weil es ihm in Hessen zu nass ist


----------



## frogmatic (30. November 2015)

Als ob England keinen Landregen kennt


----------



## derAndre (30. November 2015)

Englisches Wetter? Englishes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_MB (2. Dezember 2015)

Ok Testfahrt erledigt  Je näher ich meinen persönlichen Einstellungen komme bezügl. Sattel und Vorbauposition, desto mehr Spaß mach das Rad.
Normalerweise fahre ich mit ca.20mm Spacer am Vorbau, am Rocket musste ich runter bis auf 5mm, da das Vorderrad sonst doch sehr hippelig war. Wie die Jungs auf dem Videos das Rad halten können mit einem riesen Ricer-Lenker und 20-30mm Vorbauspacer ist ein Geheimnis.
Ich fahre vorne eine 2-fach Kurbel. Ein Tipp von mir: montiert gleich beim Aufbau eine Inliner -Zughülle in die Umlenkung des Schaltzuges. Sonst habt ihr nicht lange Spaß mit dem offenen Schaltzug und wenn es ganz dumm läuft schneidet der Zug in den Rahmen.









Die Flaschenhalterung dient in Gr.M nur als Zierde. Ich fahre mit Trinkflasche, ich habe mich über die Flaschenhalterbefestigungen am Rocket gefreut und ich habe wohl als einzigster bisher dort jetzt mal einen Flaschenhalter montiert gehabt. Das Ergebnis ist, das Rad federt ein und der Dämpfer schlägt gegen Halter und Flasche. Schade...., das mindert die Freude am Rocket mindestens um 200€ Kaufpreis......

Die Zugverlegung für die Hinterradbremse finde ich nicht ganz optimal, da suche ich noch nach einer anderen Lösung. Das Kabel wird über kurz oder lang am Rahmen oder der Kurbel scheuern und Material abtragen.


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Sonst habt ich nicht lange Spaß mit dem offenen Schaltzug und wenn es ganz dumm läuft schneidet der Zug in den Rahmen.



Das dachte ich mir auch beim Aufbauen. Hab's trotzdem offen montiert weil ich zu ungeschickt war, den Liner durch den Plastikhalter zu fummeln.
Ist jetzt seit 2012 so, ich hab den Zug noch nicht gewechselt. In den Rahmen eingeschnitten hat's auch nicht.*
Evtl bei genauerer Überlegung ist eine offene Verlegung vielleicht sogar besser an der Stelle. In den Liner wird unweigerlich Wasser reinkriechen, das dann dort unten an der Biegung drin steht, und nicht abtrocknen kann. Ohne Liner kommt zwar Dreck dran aber Wasser kann schnell verdunsten. Könnte mit Liner also eher schneller gammeln als ohne Liner.

Ich würd eher noch eine Schutzfolie ans Unterrohr kleben. Wahrscheinlich hat der Lack dieselbe bewährte englische Qualität wie an den anderen Rahmen 
Matte Folie z.B. hier http://www.lackprotect.de/pul_film00.html
(glänzend würde imho doof ausschauen)

*zugegeben, ich fahr's nicht wirklich oft und bei Schmutzwetter erst recht nicht


----------



## Gonzo_MB (2. Dezember 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> *zugegeben, ich fahr's nicht wirklich oft und bei Schmutzwetter erst recht nicht



Also doch. Rocket`s sind Wasserscheu und benötigen wie das Apollo Programm ein Schönwetter Zeitfenster zum starten.
Dachte schon es liegt an mir das es nur unwillig in den Schlamm möchte...


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

mist, erwischt


----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2015)

Damit hatte ich niochmal beim Schlechtwetterrad Probleme.


----------



## nervy1962 (2. Dezember 2015)

Also die Kabelführung finde ich gelinde gesagt zum kot.... .
Ich finde, an ein Rad in der Preisklasse hätte etwas mehr Liebe zum Detail gehört. Die Stahlrohre hätten bestimmt auch inline-Verlegung akzeptiert, zumindest eine "strammere" Führung der Leitungen/Züge, und nicht so ein Gelommel.
Eh ich jetzt hier geteert und gefedert werde, ist trotz allem ein geiles Stahlfully.

Grüßle
Dirk


----------



## a.nienie (2. Dezember 2015)

Wenn die züge nicht weiss wären...


----------



## nervy1962 (2. Dezember 2015)

..... das kommt hinzu

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (2. Dezember 2015)

Über die Zugverlegung hab ich mich auch am alten Rocket schon aufgeregt. Zumindest ist die Wäscheleine neben dem Dämpfer "minimal" besser geworden.


----------



## /dev/random (2. Dezember 2015)

Gonzo_MB schrieb:


> Ein Tipp von mir: montiert gleich beim Aufbau eine Inliner -Zughülle in die Umlenkung des Schaltzuges. Sonst habt ihr nicht lange Spaß mit dem offenen Schaltzug und wenn es ganz dumm läuft schneidet der Zug in den Rahmen.


Ich fahr ein älteres (ca. 20?) Stahl-Rennrad mit so einer Umlenkung unter'm Innenlager bei jedem noch so mistigen Wetter. Das Plastik-Dingens ist immer noch gut in Schuss; ich weiss nicht wie viele Züge das vorher schon gesehen hat. Um in den Rahmen einschneidende Züge würde ich mir an deiner Stelle erstmal keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (2. Dezember 2015)

nervy1962 schrieb:


> Also die Kabelführung finde ich gelinde gesagt zum kot.... .
> Ich finde, an ein Rad in der Preisklasse hätte etwas mehr Liebe zum Detail gehört. Die Stahlrohre hätten bestimmt auch inline-Verlegung akzeptiert, zumindest eine "strammere" Führung der Leitungen/Züge, und nicht so ein Gelommel.
> Eh ich jetzt hier geteert und gefedert werde, ist trotz allem ein geiles Stahlfully.
> 
> ...



Bekannt und schade. Wobei ich finde, dass die Zugführung zwar besser sein könnte, aber auch nicht unmittelbar Probleme bereitet. Bei meinem Pyga hatte ich echt ärger mit den Zügen, weil da jemand mit dem Ar*** gedacht hat.


----------



## derAndre (3. Dezember 2015)

Die Zuführung finde ich auch nicht super prall, funktioniert aber und das ist was für mich zählt. Die weißen Züge ich ich gar nicht schlecht. Passt irgendwie zu dem Bike aber die bleiben ja nicht lange zu weiß, hehe.


----------



## accutrax (16. Januar 2016)

erfreulicherweise tauchen immer mehr alte rockets in der secondhandworld auf (in UK , wie auch das auf dem bild)..
ein 26" rocket im wiederaufbau...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAU0ycruk4Q/

gruss accu


----------



## Deleted 195305 (16. Januar 2016)

Sieht das geil aus.


----------



## Gonzo_MB (6. Februar 2016)

Man eine Frage Interesse halber: Ist mein Rocket II, das einzige neue das in Deutschland über die Trails rollt??


----------



## Eaven (6. Februar 2016)

Auch wenn es manchmal nicht so den Anschein macht, es gibt noch eine Welt außerhalb von mtb-news wenn auch selten, aber ein paar neue Rockets rollen schon in D-Land rum, interessanterweise bisher auch alle mit CC Dämpfer


----------



## Lord Shadow (6. Februar 2016)

Wieso interessanter Weise?


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> es gibt noch eine Welt außerhalb von mtb-news



sicher? hast du das auch gründlich verifiziert?


----------



## Eaven (7. Februar 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Wieso interessanter Weise?


...ich hätte erwartet das sich die meisten Leute entweder nur den Rahmen bestellen oder einen Rockshox Dämpfer. Der CC ist sicher gut, aber auch teuer. D.h.: Die Kunden haben a) Spaß an Fahrwerksabstimmung b) sind anspruchsvoll c) bereit auch ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben Da habe ich den "gemeinen" Rocket Kunden falsch eingeschätzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tingltanglbob (7. Februar 2016)

@Eaven andersgesagt Rocket 27,5 Kunden wollen Performance


----------



## Gonzo_MB (17. Februar 2016)

2 Rocket`s beim nächtlichen kuscheln, ob die Rocketdichte pro km² irgendwo in D nochmal so dicht ist......


----------



## Hockdrik (17. April 2016)

Rocket mit Carbon-Hinterbau.
-> https://www.facebook.com/SwarfCycle...0402967373304/999926396754288/?type=3&theater


----------



## rayc (17. April 2016)

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## Eaven (19. April 2016)

Rocket von Andreas, im Raum Köln unterwegs:


----------



## derAndre (19. April 2016)

Bei einem Rennen auf einer kleinen Insel nordwestlich ist anscheinend Straightline mal wieder gesichtet worden:



Da war ihm zwar einer auf den Fersen aber Rocketman war es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (19. April 2016)

Schöner Bericht btw:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/peatys-steel-city-downhill-photo-epic-2016.html
Das wäre ein Rennen das ich auch noch mitfahren würde.
Schöne Impressionen:


----------



## trailterror (19. April 2016)

An sich echt ein schönes und interessantes rad, nur kann ich mich immer noch nicht an das geknickte sitzrohr bei dem rahmen gewöhnen...:-/


----------



## Eaven (20. April 2016)

Gerade flog ein neuer Newsletter von Cy rein in dem er mehr über das Projektbike schreibt. Wer den Newsletter noch nicht in Abo hat kann sich auf der Cotic Seite anmelden, dazu runter scrollen bis in die Fußnavigation: http://www.cotic.co.uk


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2016)

Da scheint man sich von Mojo inspirieren haben lassen


----------



## trailterror (20. April 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/upload_2016-3-5_11-23-51-png.469548/


----------



## Nussketier (23. April 2016)

Grübele gerade meinen Engländer durch einen anderen Engländer zu ersetzen. Was wiegt denn ein Rocket rahmen in medium und inline? Auf der homepage ist nur s angegeben ohne Hinweis auf den verbauten Dämpfer.

Danke
Oliver


----------



## frogmatic (25. April 2016)

RokkoFist schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn ein Rocket rahmen in medium und inline?


Hab zwar nur S, aber mein Rocket ist nicht schwerer als mein Banshee Spitfire.

Überhaupt, who cares?
Cotic sind *nicht* sonderlich schwer!

Vergleich auch mal BFe mit NS Surge o.ä., die fallen alle vom Gewicht her moderat aus.

Wg. Fahrstil fahre ich des öfteren moderate 2ply Reifen, das fällt viel mehr ins Gewicht


----------



## AK47 (16. August 2016)

Will mein Ion 16 durch eine Rakete ersetzen. Hat da wer eins in Süddeutschland, auf dem ich Mal Platz nehmen dürfte? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## derAndre (18. August 2016)

AK47 schrieb:


> Will mein Ion 16 durch eine Rakete ersetzen. Hat da wer eins in Süddeutschland, auf dem ich Mal Platz nehmen dürfte?
> 
> Gruß Alex


Ich tausche meinen L Rahmen gegen Dein ION  (Ich fürchte aber ist zu klein  )


----------



## AK47 (18. August 2016)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich tausche meinen L Rahmen gegen Dein ION  (Ich fürchte aber ist zu klein  )


 Wie groß bist Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK47 (18. August 2016)

derAndre schrieb:


> Ich tausche meinen L Rahmen gegen Dein ION  (Ich fürchte aber ist zu klein  )


Und deines ist doch ein 26er, oder? Ich bin aber mitlerweile bei 27,5 angekommen,...Fahrradindustrie sei dank


----------



## derAndre (18. August 2016)

War auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. Meins ist ein 2012 26 in L und es hat schon so einiges erlebt  Aber ich kann Dir den Rahmen günstig verkaufen. Bei interesse gerne via PN


----------



## Bloemfontein (12. September 2016)

Moin Jungs,
hat hier schonmal jemand versucht an seinem Rocket eine Trinkflasche allgemeine oder sogar eine von fabric (KLICK) zu montieren und kann mir eventuell eine Lösung vorschlagen 

Wenn ich den Dämpfer wie bisher montiere (siehe nachstenedes Bild) passt die Flasche nämlich gerade nicht rein und kollidiert mit dem Piggy.



Wenn ich den Dämpfer einmal umdrehe, wie auf dem unteren Bild geschehen, passt zwar die Flasche, aber mein Dämpfer reibt an der unteren Aufnahme am Hinterbau - Adieu Lack undso...




Auf Facebook hat Cotic zwar ein Bild gepostet wo die Flasche passt, aber die 2017er Modelle (Flare, Rocket Max, etc. pp) scheinen mir schlauere Bohrungen im oberen Teil des Oberrohrs zu besitzen...

Also lasst mal Ideen hören, möchte nämlich für kleine Feierabend-Runden gerne eine Falsche nutzen und nicht Rucksack + Blase.


----------



## rayc (13. September 2016)

Es passt  nicht!
Evt. bei einen XL-Rahmen, bei M definitiv nicht.


----------



## Eaven (13. September 2016)

Mit Piggy passen Flaschen weder in den neuen noch in den alten Rahmen. 

Bei den neuen Rahmen sind die Gewinde für die Schrauben des Flaschenhalter weiter vorne unter dem Unterrohr. Bei Rahmengröße M geht ein kleine Flasche mit Gewürge rein, da muss man anhalten um die Flasche aus dem Halter heraus zu bekommen. Bei den Rahmen in Größe L und XL ist es problemlos.

Ist halt bei der Federung mit einem "Diamantrahmen" nicht möglich wenn man gleichzeitig das Oberrohr so niedrig wie möglich haben will. Sorry


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. September 2016)

Hmm, ärgerlich. Ich fahre ja schon Größe L und die Flasche ist mit 600mL auch nicht so groß.
Kann man denn problemlos neue Halterungen in das Oberrohr bohren, wenn die neuen Modelle da eh noch mehr Verschraubungen haben?


----------



## Eaven (13. September 2016)

Bitte nicht im Rahmen rumbohren. Erneut sorry...schwierig mit Piggy-Dämpfer


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2016)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Hmm, ärgerlich. Ich fahre ja schon Größe L und die Flasche ist mit 600mL auch nicht so groß.
> Kann man denn problemlos neue Halterungen in das Oberrohr bohren, wenn die neuen Modelle da eh noch mehr Verschraubungen haben?




Bevor Du anfängst zu bohren: es gibt Flaschenhalter, die man mit Schellen montieren kann.
Z.B. "Elite Flaschenhalter Schelle 22-50 mm" bei Bike-Discount.de (Link funzt gerad nicht).


----------



## Hockdrik (13. September 2016)

Und erzähl' mir nicht, dass die hässlich und eines Cotic Rahmens unwürdig sind.  
DU willst unbedingt einen Flaschenhalter am Rocket!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonzo_MB (13. September 2016)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> Also lasst mal Ideen hören, möchte nämlich für kleine Feierabend-Runden gerne eine Falsche nutzen und nicht Rucksack + Blase.



Die einzige Lösung ist es die Flasche hinten in die Trikottasche zu stopfen. Egal wo du den Flaschenhalter am Rad anbringst, er ist im Weg, spätestens beim eindämpfen. Ich bin deswegen wenn ich mit dem Rocket unterwegs bin, extra umgestiegen von Flasche auf Trinkblase. 

Dafür hat es eine geile Geo und fährt sich klasse...


----------



## Richi86 (13. September 2016)

Oder so etwas basteln!


----------



## Bloemfontein (14. September 2016)

Um Gottes Willen Leute, als würde ich im Rahmen rumbohren... Das war n Scherz! 

@Hockdrik 
Die Elite Lösung sieht okay aus, hast du Erfahrung damit wie stabil und lackverträglich die ist? 
Und ja hmm, ich wollte mit der Lösung von fabric mir halt einen "richtigen" Falschenhalter und sonst was fürn Kram sparen der Optik halber, geht ja aber leider nicht so lange ich nicht mal eben Geld für einen CC DB Inline übrig habe


----------



## Schwimmer (14. September 2016)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Hockdrik
> Die Elite Lösung sieht okay aus, hast du Erfahrung damit wie stabil und lackverträglich die ist? ...



...mit ein paar Streifen/Bändern Kautschuk sollte es gut heben.
... äääh halten


----------



## Eaven (14. September 2016)

So was hätte ich noch im Regal für dich:


----------



## Schwimmer (14. September 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> So was hätte ich noch im Regal für dich:



Die elegante Art der Befestigung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bloemfontein (14. September 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> So was hätte ich noch im Regal für dich:


Das wäre nochmal einen Versuch wert, bekommst eine PN!


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> So was hätte ich noch im Regal für dich:



Cool, aber wie hält das eine Flasche?


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2016)

Bloemfontein schrieb:


> @Hockdrik
> Die Elite Lösung sieht okay aus, hast du Erfahrung damit wie stabil und lackverträglich die ist?



Nö, ich habe nur gegooglet, weil ich mich erinnerte, dass es so etwas gibt, mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher war, ob nur im Baumarkt oder auch in OK.

Ich würde so etwas eh nieniemals verwenden.  
Wenn ich nur eine kleine Runde fahren will, nehme ich das Soul.


----------



## scylla (15. September 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> Cool, aber wie hält das eine Flasche?



ich musste gerade erst mal googeln weil ich mir keinen Reim drauf machen konnte...

http://bikepacker.com/top-cap-cage-mount-from-king-cage/
oh je 
Ich bin ja sonst wirklich kein Stylefetischist, aber in dem Fall würde ich die Feierabendrunde lieber durstig fahren. Die ganze Zeit meine Trinkflasche oder meinen Trinkflaschenhalter anzustarren wäre mir zu heftig


----------



## Hockdrik (15. September 2016)

So soll das funktionieren? Eine schwere Flasche so weit oben auf der lenkenden Einheit?  
Da ist Style wohl noch das geringste Problem…

Das hat der Eaven wohl als Scherz gemeint. 
Ist wohl eher für die Langstrecke gedacht, als für den Trail?!


----------



## a.nienie (15. September 2016)

noch das schläuchchen wie bei den tria leuten...


----------



## Eaven (15. September 2016)

Für manche Aktivitäten kann man nicht genug Flaschenhalter am Rad haben. Aber für's Rocket scheint es Cy nicht so wichtig. Das King Cage Ding ist wirklich nur ein Notnagel


----------



## Eaven (15. September 2016)

Um zurück zum Thema zu kommen. Die World of mtb - übrigens eine entspannet Truppe -  hat unser Cotic Flare Max getestet. Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Hockdrik (12. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt auch online:
https://worldofmtb.de/material/getestet/bike/tour-trail/test-cotic-flaremax/


----------



## Eaven (12. Dezember 2016)

Cool...Danke für den Hinweis.....den Rahmen aus dem Bike will irgendwie niemand haben :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (12. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Cool...Danke für den Hinweis.....den Rahmen aus dem Bike will irgendwie niemand haben :-(




worum geht’s? das Flare Max läuft nicht? oder der spezielle Rahmen aus dem Test?

ich finde short travel Fullies mit Trail-Tauglichkeit a super sexy, bin aber gerade nicht auf der Suche


----------



## Eaven (13. Dezember 2016)

Nee, es geht um den speziellen Rahmen aus dem Test in Größe L. Ich fahre das Flare Max selbst, finds super.


----------



## Hockdrik (13. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Nee, es geht um den speziellen Rahmen aus dem Test in Größe L. Ich fahre das Flare Max selbst, finds super.



@orudne?!


----------



## orudne (13. Dezember 2016)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> @orudne?!



Flare (mit und ohne Max) find ich super, aber Aqua???!?!
Mmmhh, sagen wir es mal so, nicht gerade meine Wunschfarbe....
;-)
Wobei ich es noch nie live gesehen habe. Auf den Bildern kommt es von weiß bis cyan rüber.


----------



## Laschpuffer (13. Dezember 2016)

Ich find die Farbe schon schick, damit lässt sich was anfangen. Allerdings brauche ich kein Viertbike oder bekomme es politisch nicht durch...


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2016)

Die Farbe kommt auf den Womb Fotos ganz gut rüber.


----------



## orudne (13. Dezember 2016)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Die Farbe kommt auf den Womb Fotos ganz gut rüber.



Danke für die Info.
Da sieht es auch ganz schick aus!

Auf der Cotic Produktseite sieht es ganz anders aus. (da hat wohl jemand mit Photoshop an der Farbsättigung rumgespielt)


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. Dezember 2016)

Die Farben sind recht gleich in der Sättigung. Die Wombfotos sind einfach dunkler.


----------



## orudne (13. Dezember 2016)

Eaven schrieb:


> Cool...Danke für den Hinweis.....den Rahmen aus dem Bike will irgendwie niemand haben :-(



Schon weg??
Bei Dir auf der Seite hab ich ihn nicht gesehen. 
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (10. März 2017)

Hab mal bei den Briten angefragt, wie es mit Dämpfer Tunes bei Rock Shox und ggf. mit Individualkonfigurationen bei Fox aussieht. Antwort von Paul:


"Hi Malte,

Thanks for your enquiry, but unfortunately we have not done any testing with Rock Shox shocks so I can't make a suggestion about which tune is best.
The only Fox shock we have used is the X2 and it has a very wide range of settings which can be individually adjusted to your preferences.

Regards,
Paul"

Wer Abstimmungshilfe für den CCDB Inline braucht:
http://www.cotic.co.uk/geek/page/DoubleBarrelTune


----------



## Eaven (11. März 2017)

Mit etwas Glück geht dir dein CC DB kaputt und du kannst auf Kulanz auf DB Air IL "upgraden" Siehe hier: https://www.canecreek.com/culture/blog-news/performance-reliability-redefined-db-air-il

RS und SRAM mag Cy gar nicht weil die ihn in England nicht mal mit dem Arsch anschauen und keine guten Preise anbieten.


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. März 2017)

Ich hab doch nen Inline.

Rock Shox shock tunes wären trotzdem nochmal nett. Ich werde beizeiten mal recherchieren.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2017)

Ah, es geht um das Innereienupgrade  Schaun wir mal. Über kurz oder lang soll ja eh ein Coil rein.

Huber hat geliefert und das Grundsetup -15kg hab ich auch mal eingestellt.




Morgen gibt`s Schwermetall dazu


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> ...
> Morgen gibt`s *Schwermetall* dazu


die neue immolation ist ganz geil


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2017)

Was erwarstest du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eaven (13. März 2017)

Bei dem Stichwort Schwermetall macht Andie schon mal ein paar Döschen Bier auf, löst das Haarband und beugt den Kopf nach vorne.


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. März 2017)

Selbst in dem Zusammenhang bleibt die Orthographie noch fragwürdig.


----------



## Lord Shadow (14. März 2017)

Rahmen ist da und ich bin überrascht, dass die 650b Version nicht schwerer ist als die 26er Version damals. Mit CCDB Inline, Hope Steuersatzlagerschalen und GXP Lager sind es 3860g, heißt: 3295g inkl. Steckachse und Dämpferbolzen für den nackten Rahmen, Größe M 
Bilder nachher.


----------



## Eaven (16. März 2017)

Siehste...was ich schon angedeutet hatte. Nach dem die Exklusivität für den "einen" Hersteller im März ausgelaufen ist, dürfen wir den jetzt auch anbieten.


Siehe auch im Newsletter von Cy.


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. März 2017)

Eigentlich wollte ich vorhin mal ein gscheides Bild machen, hab's vor der Arbeit aber nicht geschafft. Deshalb Handybild vom Zwischenstand.

Was mir auffällt: der Knick im Sitzrohr macht Probleme am Umwerfer bei zu großer Differenz an den Kettenblättern, da er zu steil steht. Der Umwerfer soll 14 Zähne Differenz können, 26-39 geht aber nicht wirklich. Werde evtl. auf 36 reduzieren.


----------



## frogmatic (17. März 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Umwerfer


Old schooool 

Den Knick im Sitzrohr sehe ich nach wie vor als größten Kritikpunkt.
Bin schon recht froh mit meiner alten Rakete...


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2017)

Eingefahren. Ich muss schon sagen...       

Ich weiß wieder ganz genau, wieso ich es so bereut habe, das Rocket abgegeben zu haben. Die 650b Version kann alles, was die 26er Version konnte und fliegt noch etwas schöner. Von der Flugqualität wie das Pyga 140 und das war in der Federwegsklasse bisher meine Referenz in dieser Hinsicht. 
Einziges Problem: Hinterbau schon wieder besser als die Gabel.


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2017)

Sieht schlüssig aus. Für die manitou gabeln gibt es doch tuning zubehör, oder...


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2017)

Ich bin unschlüssig, wieviel Geld ich noch in die Mattoc investieren will, da sie etwas knarzt und auch schon Kratzer auf den Standrohren hat.
Hab Bock auf ne 36 oder X-Fusion. Und in Wirklichkeit, will ich ne Intend.


----------



## a.nienie (18. März 2017)

Hat Dir deine mami nicht beigebracht, dass es "ich möchte" heisst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (18. März 2017)

Hat sie. Hab ich verlernt, als ich den Intend Prototypen probieren durfte.


----------



## AK47 (18. März 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eingefahren. Ich muss schon sagen...
> 
> Ich weiß wieder ganz genau, wieso ich es so bereut habe, das Rocket abgegeben zu haben. Die 650b Version kann alles, was die 26er Version konnte und fliegt noch etwas schöner. Von der Flugqualität wie das Pyga 140 und das war in der Federwegsklasse bisher meine Referenz in dieser Hinsicht.
> Einziges Problem: Hinterbau schon wieder besser als die Gabel.



Bau doch ne 36 HSC LSC ein   alternativ vielleicht ne Formula 35


----------



## AK47 (18. März 2017)

Ist denn jemand mal mit so nem Bike im Süden Deutschlands unterwegs? Würde gerne mal auf n 27.5 er in M draufsitzen


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2017)

@Eaven Kunden im Süden?

Ansonsten bin ich demnächst bestimmt mal wieder in Regensburg, alte Bekannte treffen.


----------



## AK47 (19. März 2017)

So ne Runde auf der Rakete auf den einheimischen Trails wäre schon mal geil. Hier am Fuße der Schwäbischen Alb gäbe es da schon ein paar geile Trails


----------



## Schwimmer (19. März 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Eingefahren. Ich muss schon sagen...
> 
> Ich weiß wieder ganz genau, wieso ich es so bereut habe, das Rocket abgegeben zu haben. Die 650b Version kann alles, was die 26er Version konnte und fliegt noch etwas schöner. Von der Flugqualität wie das Pyga 140 und das war in der Federwegsklasse bisher meine Referenz in dieser Hinsicht.
> Einziges Problem: Hinterbau schon wieder besser als die Gabel.



Sehr schickes Teil, Malte ...  
Hast Du eine Teillelist zur Hand?
Welchen Grund hat die Leitungsführung der Vorderradbremse?


----------



## Lord Shadow (19. März 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Teil, Malte ...
> Hast Du eine Teillelist zur Hand?
> Welchen Grund hat die Leitungsführung der Vorderradbremse?



Merci 
Die Leitungsführung finde ich so am sinnvollsten und insgesamt auch ziemlich ästhetisch.


----------



## dangerousD (19. März 2017)

AK47 schrieb:


> Ist denn jemand mal mit so nem Bike im Süden Deutschlands unterwegs? Würde gerne mal auf n 27.5 er in M draufsitzen



Naja, etwas weiter gefasst schon. Im Auftrag vom Carsten habe ich letztens eines in M in die Schweiz verschafft... das ist jetzt in der Region Wildhaus unterwegs.


----------



## Schwimmer (19. März 2017)

Lord Shadow schrieb:


> Merci
> Die Leitungsführung finde ich so am sinnvollsten und insgesamt auch ziemlich ästhetisch.
> Anhang anzeigen 586028 Anhang anzeigen 586032



Vielen Dank. 
Ja, ist eine weitere Möglichkeit der Verlegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (23. März 2017)

AK47 schrieb:


> Bau doch ne 36 HSC LSC ein   alternativ vielleicht ne Formula 35



Ne - besser ne DVO Diamond. Die vermeidet durch die einstellbare Negativ-Feder die von Cornelius beschriebenen Probleme. Hat zudem ne recht lineare Auslegung. Kommt der Intend mMn am nächsten.
Sonst mag ich grundsätzlich auch die Formula, aber da muss halt dein Gewicht zum vom Hersteller angenommen Durchschnittsgewicht passen.
Das "gesparte" Geld würd ich Cornelius dann trotzdem zu Gute kommen lassen und ne Piccola verbauen.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (7. April 2017)




----------



## Lord Shadow (7. April 2017)

Hmmm

RocketMax. Größere Nopen, mehr Spaß für füllige Männer @Bloemfontein


----------

